# Korean BSS Topic Agains:  Black-owned Entrepreneur Interviews



## Guitarhero (Oct 30, 2011)

http://permedtonatural.com/2011/02/beetee-beauty-supply-store/


Permed to Natural Blog owner interviews Black business owner on the specifics of the Korean-dominated industry:



Black Owned Beauty Supply Store Reveals the Struggles to Stay in Business
Monday, February 14th, 2011

After posting the documentary about the struggles black owned beauty supply stores are experiencing because of their Korean counterparts, I thought about the number of African American owned beauty supply stores that cater to black hair within my parameter, and after thinking about it, I realized the answer was zero. I normally purchase hair care products throughout Brooklyn and Harlem and every shop I go to is owned by Koreans. Once realizing I couldn’t find a black owned beauty supply store, I researched the issue and found the film by Aron Raven.

Because of Raven’s project I became very curious about the topic, almost obsessed, and went online in search of black owned beauty supply stores. Ultimately, I found BeeTee Beauty Supply Store in East Orange, New Jersey. I called the store and spoke to the owner, Tim. He was very gracious and openly filled me in on the politics regarding the beauty supply store business. After our conversation I had to feature him on Permed to Natural. There was no way I could keep all of that information to myself. I went to East Orange to meet Tim in person and to visit his store. BeeTee Beauty is a large space that is magnificently stocked with products for your every hair care need. I felt extremely proud when I entered his store.

Check out what Tim has to say about the beauty supply store business.



PTN: What inspired you to start your own beauty supply store?

BT: We came from families of entrepreneurs. Our families ran their own businesses from retail, corporations to professional practices. So naturally we gravitated towards owning our own business. Beauty supply was an attraction because despite what you do and who you are, you will always take care of your beauty needs.

PTN: How long has BeeTee Beauty Supply been in business and where are you located?

BT: BeeTee Beauty opened officially in August of 2002. Our information is 516B Main Street; East Orange, New Jersey 07018; 973-678-0046; Website: www.beeteebeauty.com; Email: beeteebeauty[USER=320439]yahoo[/USER].com.

PTN: Your competition are the Koreans who also own beauty supply stores geared towards African American hair care. Have you lost customers to Korean owned beauty supply stores in your area?

BT: Well you loose some and you gain some! Koreans have always dominated the industry and our people have come to think that the beauty supply business is the domain of the Koreans only. I think that we as a people should support one another and together we can get our business back. Currently, the Koreans control the market, they have the financial stability, and they have locked down the supplies, the suppliers and the manufacturers, which pose entry barriers into the beauty supply business for the minority black person.

PTN: Have you noticed a change in the way business is done over the years? If so, please tell us about it.

*BT: The market is dominated by the Koreans; if you don’t speak the Korean language, they wouldn’t sell to you, when they do sell; the price is higher than for their Korean counterpart. You are often compelled to pay cash, certified check or money order for everything you buy. No return, no terms. In New Jersey where we are located there is an organization called Korean Beauty Supply Association (KBSA). They have threatened to boycott any distributor that will sell to any non Korean beauty supply store. Consequently, these distributors become scared to sell to the non Koreans because of the threat of boycott from KBSA. Have you ever wondered why most stores owned by blacks or minorities are poorly stocked? It’s not because they don’t have the capital. No. Far from it! Majority of them have the money but they can’t find a supplier that is willing to take the wrath of the KBSA.

Secondly, if you do find a supplier or distributor willing to sell, they will suddenly either stop selling or demand their products back.  Then follows the excuses; either the factory in China or Korea has gone on strike or they have burnt down or they are out of stock, and so on…. Or they give you the “proximity” excuse. The proximity excuse is usually used when Korean distributors don’t want to sell to you because you are not Korean. They tell you that you are too close to a customer of theirs and will violate their unwritten code by selling to you. They would say it promotes unhealthy competition. But it’s okay when the store is Korean owned. These stories are real! They actually happened to us and are still happening eight and a half years later.
*
In November 2002, a few months after our official grand opening in East Orange, New Jersey, our main distributor Jingu (Harlem21) hair company came back to our store and demanded to take their products back. They came with a refund money order (issued from a Korean bank in China Town, New York) and advised that they have been instructed by their CEO in China to refund us our money and return their products. They indicated that their company had received numerous calls and threats from KBSA that they were doing business with us. The KBSA had called their president in China and logged complaints. When Jingu came to our store to collect their products, they came in company with KBSA members to ensure that the products were actually retrieved. Another supplier in California, Jazz Wave, stopped selling to us three months later. Reason? Their factory burnt down and they are getting a lot of calls from the New Jersey chapter of KBSA to stop selling to us, they would eventually confess. Ben’s Beauty (in Philadelphia), Milky Way Hair Collections, Janet Hair Collections (Beauty Plus), Beverly Johnson Hair Collections, Outre, Motions Hair Collections, Sensationnel Hair, just to name a few, had one excuse after another.

PTN: All of the hair collections you just mentioned are Korean owned?

BT: Yes all of them are Korean owned including Beverly Johnson’s Hair Collection. Also Korean owned are Sally Beauty Supply stores.

PTN: How are Koreans able to obtain black hair care products to distribute? Can you go to the same place to purchase products for your store as well?

BT: Korean distributors go to the manufacturers, and some are black owned, to buy products by the trailer load. Manufacturers don’t normally sell to retail stores because the distributors are able to purchase a lot more items and that is how they make their money. There are a few black distributors I am able to purchase from but sometimes they buy products from the Korean distributors because they can not afford to purchase a large amount from the manufacturers.  

PTN: Do black owned manufacturers know what the Koreans are doing to black owned beauty supply stores?

BT: I am sure they do.

PTN: How many black owned beauty supply stores are there in East Orange, New Jersey?

BT: I know of only three including mine. The fourth one was forced out of business by the Koreans due to lack of suppliers and products. So her customers dwindled and migrated to her Korean competition. 

PTN: How many Korean owned beauty supply stores that cater to black hair are there in East Orange, New Jersey?

BT: At the top of my head I can count more than eight in the vicinity where I operate. I am sure there is a slew more of Korean owned black beauty supply shops in East Orange since East Orange accounts for over 75 percent of blacks in the Oranges.

PTN: How do you feel about those numbers?

BT: Discouraging and disproportionately balanced. It is unfair that black people are prevented from entering a market that caters to their needs. But then again, who says life is fair?

PTN: Do you purchase products from Koreans who distribute most of the black hair care supplies? If yes, is it hard working with them? If not, how to do stock your store?

BT: Yes, I do but it’s not easy at all.  Cash up front no credit. There are a few willing to do business with us under the radar. These suppliers very frequently do not want our Korean counterparts to know that they are selling to us.

PTN: How do you think African Americans lost ownership of beauty supply stores for black hair? What can we do to gain back control? Do you think we are willing to do that?

BT: I don’t know but knowing what I know now, I think we sold out! We need to stop selling ourselves short, cheap and gain back our self esteem. I believe in my people and I still think that we can gain back control if we stick together and support those that dare to enter the market. We will gain back control when we start working together, start spending our money within our people and in our businesses and give black businesses a chance. Financial institutions in the black communities need to open up and lend money to grow the community.

PTN: What do you want Permed to Natural readers to take with them after reading your story?

BT: The beauty supply industry is like the mafia. No one tells you until you get there to find out that everything is locked down. It’s a dog eat dog world out there. The Koreans do not want black people in the business that caters to blacks, previously owned by blacks and used by blacks. Where black owned beauty supplies exist, the Koreans are bent at eliminating and wiping them out for good.

I want all your readers to ‘try and support black beauty supply stores out there’ wherever and whenever they can because they are the ones that will create the wealth in the black community and invest the money back in the black community. Ever wonder where your Korean beauty supply store owner lives? Certainly not in your community where they make their money!


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 30, 2011)

Unreal.  It's kind of sad that to buy products from people who won't even allow black business to prosper. 

Also an isolated incident, but my brother's gf of eight years is Korean and her family absolutely despises him because of his race...And I know one of her uncles owns a black beauty supply, so can you imagine? 

Thanks for the knowledge OP


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

We should start a nationwide (or international) boycott against Asian owned beauty supply stores

Just like how the "Fro's for the 4th" was started here...we can help our community! Especially since we're the hair fanatics!....LHCF is a pretty popular Black hair care forum and a lot of bloggers are or were members here.

How bout it?


----------



## tiffers (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^ I would be SO down with this. Someone with some organizational skills (the opposite of me  ) needs to get this started.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> We should start a nationwide (or international) boycott against Asian owned beauty supply stores
> 
> Just like how the "Fro's for the 4th" was started here...we can help our community! Especially since we're the hair fanatics!....LHCF is a pretty popular Black hair care forum and a lot of bloggers are or were members here.
> 
> How bout it?



Or at least a progressive moment towards Black owned beauty supply store growth. 

I don't know about anyone else's experiences...but even just walking into a Korean owned store, I just get a sheer amount of distrust...

Also for the majority of the time I'm in the shop, another language I can't understand is being spoken. Most other businesses I have employees fluent in other languages switch over to English STAT when a customer is present.

So...The idea of someone speaking anything other than English in a place of business isn't professional right? I'm not saying every Korean beauty supply does this, but the ones I've been in, it's like this.  

Spanish I can nearly completely understand since an ex of mine used to speak it to me on a daily basis.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> http://permedtonatural.com/2011/02/beetee-beauty-supply-store/
> PTN: How are Koreans able to obtain black hair care products to distribute? Can you go to the same place to purchase products for your store as well?
> 
> BT: [B]Korean distributors go to the manufacturers, and some are black owned, to buy products by the trailer load.[/B] Manufacturers don’t normally sell to retail stores because the distributors are able to purchase a lot more items and that is how they make their money. There are a few black distributors I am able to purchase from but sometimes they buy products from the Korean distributors because they can not afford to purchase a large amount from the manufacturers.
> ...



I don't even like that

Our community needs to stand up against things like this....regardless of the costs...sometimes you gotta go backwards to move forward....that right there is just messed up.

So what if........ there was a way (for Black BSS owners) to buy stuff from the Asian owned BSS in BULK.....and resale it cheap. Since they wanna play dirty.  I say that bc i used to work in a store (not BSS) but these ppl from Brazil would come in and by products by the SHELVES....and had the nerve to even ask for our bags....so that they can take the U.S. products back to Brazil and sell them for cheap.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

Koreans are money people. The only way to turn them around is to hit them in the wallet. We would have to hit them at each level, the store level, the Korean BSS Association and the distributor level.

We would also need to hit the Black manufacturers supplying the Koreans who are ignoring the problem at their level. 

I don't know collectively as a people though if we would be willing to make the sacrifice of not being able to get products for extended periods of time.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

I think i saw an article like this a while back and it actually stopped me from buying anything from Asian run BSS.

Now...in Orlando there's these chains of Beauty Depots....but there is a Super Beauty Depot that i go to...i am under the impression that it is Black owned. Because all i see working in the store are Black people...and i like that WAY more than going into a strange Asian BSS....i have nothing against Asian ppl personally...but in THIS case...i'm down to boycott because this is a group of people that actually HATE me and MY people. Ya know?

I say we start it bruh.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Koreans are money people. The only way to turn them around is to hit them in the wallet. We would have to hit them at each level, the store level, the Korean BSS Association and the distributor level.
> 
> We would also need to hit the Black manufacturers supplying the Koreans who are ignoring the problem at their level.
> 
> I don't know collectively as a people though if we would be willing to make the sacrifice of not being able to get products for extended periods of time.



Now when they say manufacturers...(i'm not business saavy like that...but i hate to see our dollars go down the evil greed drain)...do they mean just products like shampoo and conditioner...or are they also included manufacturers of things like rollers, silk caps and combs...stuff like that as well??

Bc if THATS the case...we need to look at who these manufacturers really are and convince them to stop catering to that KTBS...whatever association its called. 

Isn't this an infringement on Civil Rights tho?....locking out others...not even just Black ppl...but other races...from the right to run their own businesses? This stuff that the Koreans are doing sounds kinda illegal to me.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I think I may have to stop being a patron of sallys. That will hurt, but for the greater good. I stopped with the Asian/Hispanic owned stores a while ago...and the Korean nail salons.


----------



## cheryl26 (Oct 30, 2011)

Folks need to start suing instead of hushing up and crying about it. Sue them back to Korea Come in my store and try to take MY paid for merchandise and they'd all be met with the barrel of a gun and arrested for attempted robbery. Something must be going on in those Northern states, we never had a problem with Koreans in the South or Cali.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 30, 2011)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Man, I think I may have to stop being a patron of sallys. That will hurt, but for the greater good. I stopped with the Asian/Hispanic owned stores a while ago...and the Korean nail salons.



The people in the nail salons have been super nice and accommodating though imo, (well at least the salon by my house 'you are so pretty!' )And it's hard to find a black nail shop out here ran by blacks. Hmm...unless I take a 25 minute ride to Oakland. 

The Korean hair store owners though, I can count on a single hand when I've gotten nice, friendly service. I dunno what it is about hair care that makes some people so vicious to their CUSTOMERS! Customers!!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 30, 2011)

I hate it. Hate, hate hate going into a BSS and only seeing Asians with all these overpriced products that black women are buying in droves. I also feel like they are looking down on us because we buy so much weave and spend so much money on haircare. They don't understand and never will but they think of us as vain all the while watching their pockets grow.

They have no respect for us. I remember one young girl was asking one of the Asian workers something and she was completely ignored. I would definitely support a movement which tries to increase support and revenue for black-owned BSS but I'm just wondering if it can really be accomplished. Most of the customers who I see in BSS are black women who don't know and don't care about who they are giving their money to. They just want to have the best weave/wig game.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Sistar said:


> Unreal.  It's kind of sad that to buy products from people who won't even allow black business to prosper.
> 
> *Also an isolated incident, but my brother's gf of eight years is Korean and her family absolutely despises him because of his race...And I know one of her uncles owns a black beauty supply, so can you imagine?*
> 
> Thanks for the knowledge OP



That's the kinda stuff I'M talkin about! When ppl talk like they're oblivious to racism going on today...that right there is a PRIME example! You hate me but you expect me to give you my hard earned cash....that was even HARDER for ME to make bc of the color of my skin in the first place!!

Naw! We gon stop that!



Sistar said:


> Or at least a progressive moment towards Black owned beauty supply store growth.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else's experiences...but even just walking into a Korean owned store, I just get a sheer amount of distrust...
> 
> ...



I agree.



Keshieshimmer said:


> Man, I think I may have to stop being a patron of sallys. That will hurt, but for the greater good. I stopped with the Asian/Hispanic owned stores a while ago...and the Korean nail salons.



I know a lot of us LOVE us some Sally's....its in our blood...but honestly i haven't even been shopping at Sally's that much. I've been able to just use things from Target, Walgreens, CVS....regular stores. But if there is a Black owned business selling the same or similar things to what i DO buy...i will go to THAT store.

I'm tired of us being exploited!!! Reason #5,793 of why i went natural! 

We are always talking about how there's really no unity among our community...we got to start somewhere ya'll...and it make since to start with US bc we as Black women love doing our hair and looking good...even if all we have is a dime in our back pocket...we still love to look like we have millions.

Now....you know how a lot of us who went natural....and evenn the relaxed ladies..when you started your healthy haircare journey....remember how it trickled off into an AWARENESS of needing to be healthy in other aspects of life simply bc you learned about good vs bad ingredients to look out for?

I see this boycott just like that! If we as the hair community stop spending out PJ dollars at these Asian run BSS...it will trickle to the masses eventually. Plus we have FB and Twitter to help us get the word out...hair bloggers BIG time....eventually down the road...this will rock the foundation of these bad businesses

It only took a stone to kill Goliath...yeah?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

cheryl26 said:


> Folks need to start suing instead of hushing up and crying about it. Sue them back to Korea Come in my store and try to take MY paid for merchandise and they'd all be met with the barrel of a gun and arrested for attempted robbery. Something must be going on in those Northern states, we never had a problem with Koreans in the South or Cali.



Well im in Florida....and the Asians in the BSS's down here can be RUDE. Every blue moon i meet a nice personn but most of them seem like they pissed off that they even had to come to work!! And get attitudes when you ask them a question.

I'll never forget...me and my lil sister had to go off on this Asian man in his BSS bc my mom had accidentally paid him w/ a $100 bill when she thought she gave him a 10. This dude didnt even give my mother a receipt...and she was crying...i was waiting for her and my sister in the car and this other lady came out and knocked on my car window to tell me that man had my mama crying for her money back...while he stood there lying that he didn't have it.

I told him i would hop cross that counter and give him what he's worth! he threatened to call the police...so i told him if he would just do the right thing and give my mom her money back it would all be cool....so after lying and lying he reached in his POCKET and gave her the $100 she gave him. He gave her the wrong change and everything...it was messed up bc my dad had gave her that as part of an anniversary gift.

I'll NEVER forget that day! So when i read this article...it made me flashback to that....the man told us to GET OUT OF MY STORE!!! AND DON'T EVER COME BACK!

We NEVER did...and now that shop is closed!!!

We need to boycott these ppl...fa real. Ya'll STOP buying stuff from them PLEASE!!!


----------



## lovegymnasts (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Now...in Orlando there's these chains of Beauty Depots....but there is a Super Beauty Depot that i go to...i am under the impression that it is Black owned. Because all i see working in the store are Black people...and i like that WAY more than going into a strange Asian BSS....i have nothing against Asian ppl personally...but in THIS case...i'm down to boycott because this is a group of people that actually HATE me and MY people. Ya know?
> 
> I say we start it bruh.



It is more than likely not black owned. I know the BSS close to my house isn't. They hire Blacks but the employees are being supervised by someone who is Asian.
It's all a front.

Honestly, I don't think it will change because of supply and demand. They have the market cornered and are able to sell at low prices.
Most people can not afford to overpay for items. They are going to buy what they need/want at the lowest cost. I know I do.

In addition, the percentage of African Americans living under the poverty level is twice the national average.
We do not have or do not utilize economic power. 

Steps that probably will need to take place:


Stop the dependence on weaves and extensions
Black owned distributors need to take a stand
Black owned BSS owners need to form a coalition and support each other
Another non-Asian supply source needs to be created or found (currently there is no competition)
One thing I do not understand:
If a distributor sells a Black owned BSS some products/inventory, how can they come back and demand the items back and take it off the shelves? The transaction was completed. They no longer have claim to the items.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Well im in Florida....and the Asians in the BSS's down here can be RUDE. Every blue moon i meet a nice personn but most of them seem like they pissed off that they even had to come to work!! And get attitudes when you ask them a question.
> 
> I'll never forget...me and my lil sister had to go off on this Asian man in his BSS bc my mom had accidentally paid him w/ a $100 bill when she thought she gave him a 10. This dude didnt even give my mother a receipt...and she was crying...i was waiting for her and my sister in the car and this other lady came out and knocked on my car window to tell me that man had my mama crying for her money back...while he stood there lying that he didn't have it.
> 
> ...



The shop being closed was what they had coming to them for awhile!!  Geesh, I've had run ins, but nothing to that extreme. 

Just people who, after I ask a question to, stare at me like I spoke German and after talking to each other--about who knows what--for five minutes will get me help . And by this time, I've forgotten what I asked them. 

Really I haven't went back to those places for awhile. I've been starting to order hair care online more and I've been looking towards more Black-owed.

Hmm yeah, enough's enough. I went into a Korean beauty store with a Korean friend, and I was floored by how super friendly they were to her, and they even spoke to her in Korean too.

That was the BEST service I had ever.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 30, 2011)

Ya'll got me in here gettin HYPE! 

Getting the word out is the first step, so we need to tell bloggers and youtubers about this to spread the message. Does anyone personally know any bloggers/youtubers? 

Maybe we can keep track of everyone who v/blogs about the protest and post the links here.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Ya'll got me in here gettin HYPE!
> 
> Getting the word out is the first step, so we need to tell bloggers and youtubers about this to spread the message. Does anyone personally know any bloggers/youtubers?
> 
> Maybe we can keep track of everyone who v/blogs about the protest and post the links here.



I would love to see this be effective. You'll still have a lot of black women who will frequent those BSSs no matter what just because of cost but an energized blogosphere has the ability to trickle things down to the majority.. we've seen it happen with other issues.  

It would also be nice to get Tom Joyner or somebody talking about this issue on the radio. I don't listen to his show but I know a lot of black folk do...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> It is more than likely not black owned. I know the BSS close to my house isn't. They hire Blacks but the employees are being supervised by someone who is Asian.
> It's all a front.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think it will change because of supply and demand. They have the market cornered and are able to sell at low prices.
> ...



Makes sense to me.....

So with the creation of a non-Asian source...where would one begin? Or maybe the Black owned BSS's across America could form their own Association...just join together and create their own source that way??

Like the whole thing be Black owned only...Black manufacturers, Black Distributors, Black Owned BSS's.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 30, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> One thing I do not understand:
> If a distributor sells a Black owned BSS some products/inventory, how can they come back and demand the items back and take it off the shelves? The transaction was completed. They no longer have claim to the items.


Exactly.  

And, why don't the black entrepreneurs seem to have_ lawyers_?  This little hustle the Koreans got going is all kinds of illegal.  I must be missing something.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

As far as Sally's being Korean owned - is that verified?  According to this site the Alberto-Culver corporation purchased Sally's in 1969.
http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Sally-Beauty-company-Inc-company-History.html


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I would love to see this be effective. You'll still have a lot of black women who will frequent those BSSs no matter what just because of cost but an energized blogosphere has the ability to trickle things down to the majority.. we've seen it happen with other issues.
> 
> *It would also be nice to get Tom Joyner or somebody talking about this issue on the radio. I don't listen to his show but I know a lot of black folk do..*.



YESSS!!!! I was JUST thinking this! Tom Joyner and also as much as i can't STAND his show....Michael Basden ...now i will say this...Mike has been giving us natural ladies some love on his show from what i've been hearing of it recently...so i could see him bringing up this topic on his radio show

There's so many ways nowadays to get the word out....true there will be thos who will flock to the Asian BSS's...but the point is....there won't be as MUCH money going to them.

I'm pretty sure a LOT of ppl will start boycotting when they learn the nitty gritty of whats going on and why it seems the Asians have everything! All we want is our opportunity too! That's not fair at all for them to have a whole INDUSTRY in a corner???! NO! There has to be a way to stop it.

I'm on my Rosa PARKS!


----------



## My Friend (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if black owners of beauty supplies would help other black's who are interested in opening a BSS?


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

My Friend said:


> I wonder if black owners of beauty supplies would help other black's who are interested in opening a BSS?




Hmm.. interesting idea.

You have so many black women creating their own beauty brands and products nowadays, maybe they should partner with black entrepreneurs and let the black owned stores be exclusive distributors? It's hard to compete with the distribution networks of the Koreans with the huge companies so it's probably better to focus on niche markets like black natural hair products.

ETA: It's so interesting to me how these mega corporations were able to convince black omen that their "ethnic" products were the only way to go and everything else was for white people. However, considering the overall lack of health in length apparent on the heads of most black owmen, the BSS loyalty hasn't been helping us . Not saying it's all their fault.. but I'm just sayin..


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a blog ya'll...its not popular....but if we came to an agreement as the Association ( i like that word:lol) of LHCF on a boycott and when to start it...i would gladly make this a post on my blog.

It would be nice for big time Bloggers to do like a series or something about whats going on with the hair care industry. It's time for US to be in the know about US.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> *We should start a nationwide (or international) boycott against Asian owned beauty supply stores*
> 
> Just like how the "Fro's for the 4th" was started here...we can help our community! Especially since we're the hair fanatics!....LHCF is a pretty popular Black hair care forum and a lot of bloggers are or were members here.
> 
> How bout it?





tiffers said:


> ^^^ I would be SO down with this. Someone with some organizational skills (the opposite of me  ) needs to get this started.



Just like there's going to be an _International Bank Transfer Day_ on November 5th, we need to organize a "Ban Korea" day.  We need to go Occupy Beauty Supply Store on their a$$es!



faithVA said:


> Koreans are money people. The only way to turn them around is to hit them in the wallet. We would have to hit them at each level, the store level, the Korean BSS Association and the distributor level.
> 
> We would also need to hit the Black manufacturers supplying the Koreans who are ignoring the problem at their level.
> 
> *I don't know collectively as a people though if we would be willing to make the sacrifice of not being able to get products for extended periods of time.*



That's the issue.  I know WE (here on LHCF) can do it, not sure about the rest of the American Black hair population.



Guitarhero said:


> PTN: All of the hair collections you just mentioned are Korean owned?
> 
> *BT: Yes all of them are Korean owned including Beverly Johnson’s Hair Collection. Also Korean owned are Sally Beauty Supply stores.*



Lord, I had no idea!  Guess I'd have to rely on online shopping more.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Hmm.. interesting idea.
> 
> *You have so many black women creating their own beauty brands and products nowadays, maybe they should partner with black entrepreneurs and let the black owned stores be exclusive distributors? It's hard to compete with the distribution networks of the Koreans with the huge companies so it's probably better to focus on niche markets like black natural hair products.*
> 
> ETA: It's so interesting to me how these mega corporations were able to convince black omen that their "ethnic" products were the only way to go and everything else was for white people. However, considering the overall lack of health in length apparent on the heads of most black owmen, the BSS loyalty hasn't been helping us . Not saying it's all their fault.. but I'm just sayin..



THAT'S what i'm talkin about! See...if we could take all of our ideas and put them together and spread them out into the world....it could do some damage All we gotta do is try. All we are looking at is this HUGE mountain....but we need to find angles to hit to knock it down...(i've recently become addicted to Angry Birds)....we just have to keep trying. Respect is not gonna be given to us...we have to go out there and earn it...but as a whole community.

And when other communities see how we overcame something like this....there will come to follow more respect...bc to other races (the ones who are racist)...all we are good for is handouts and weave...its sad...but ppl look at us like that just bc we're Black. I'm tired of this treatment we receive from ppl like them....we BUILT this country yo! Are we just gonna let this slide too?

I feel like i'm sittin at a conference table wit y'all right now


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have a blog ya'll...its not popular....but if we came to an agreement as the Association ( i like that word:lol) of LHCF on a boycott and when to start it...i would gladly make this a post on my blog.
> 
> It would be nice for big time Bloggers to do like a series or something about whats going on with the hair care industry. It's time for US to be in the know about US.



Youtube too.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

this is awesome! i would definitely join an official boycott and would encourage others to do so as well. i would do promo on my twitter-- and be willing to try to recruit bloggers down for the cause.

my thing is, you would have to clearly state alternatives for women who do rely on their local BSS. And the alternatives have to be cost effective. We can't expect people to stop their BSS habit AND spend more. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Just like there's going to be an _International Bank Transfer Day_ on November 5th, we need to organize a "Ban Korea" day.  We need to go Occupy Beauty Supply Store on their a$$es!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet if YouTubers like Elle (denimpixie), empressri, westNDNbeauty....and a boat load of others....i mean even She Who Must Not Be Named (sp?)...got the word out about avoiding Asian BSS's...it would trickle down....look at how this Natural hair thing took off! And now its EVERYWHERE!  True women were already Natural b4 it took off....and true women will still relax their hair...but i just think back to when i didnt even know i had an option to go "natural"....i had NO knowledge about Natural hair...even when i started here i thought i HAD to have a relaxer....but not only bc of this hair board...but bc i started seeing more and more women BC'ing IRL...bc of what trickled from the internet....you know what i mean?

It can work


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> this is awesome! i would definitely join an official boycott and would encourage others to do so as well. i would do promo on my twitter-- and be willing to try to recruit bloggers down for the cause.
> 
> *my thing is, you would have to clearly state alternatives for women who do rely on their local BSS. And the alternatives have to be cost effective. We can't expect people to stop their BSS habit AND spend more. Just not gonna happen.*



I agree.. I tell them Sally's.. (Sally's isn't Korean owned).  Also, most large grocery stores have a wide variety of hair products including "ethnic" ones. I shop at Wegman's and their prices on hair products are reasonable, I buy Matrix and Rusk stuff from them as well. There's also WalMart.. some people don't like WalMart but one battle at a time . 

Foundational hair education is key though, once black women learn that their hair doesn't need a Dr. Miracle potion to thrive, they think of products differently and not assume Garnier won't work.  Not to mention coconut oil, castor oil, shea butter, etc. is available at many grocery stores and health food/organic stores (Trader Joes, etc.)


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 30, 2011)

I've always heard the beauty supply industry was like the mob.

I have yet to see a Black Owned Beauty Supply store in Brooklyn or Manhattan.  Any BSS that I have walked into may have 5 - 10 Black employees but the register is always run by Koreans and there is almost always a Korean person supervising the employees.

I'm not sure if as many people as we think are using the BSS.  I'm natural and can get most of my products from Target, Walgreen's, CVS, Walmart and other such stores.  And of course there is Sephora and Ulta.  I really do not need to go to the local BSS anymore.  I mostly used the BSS for bulk braiding hair and wigs.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to know.....besides weave....what is it that you HAVE to get from the Asian BSS??

I guess Dominican Products?

Honestly i only run into a BSS for things like nite caps, beanies, cheap accessories and things like that.

What is it that Black owned BSS's need to offer that Asian BSS's don't? I'm trying to stop thinking as just a natural head...help me out here ladies!


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I'm not sure if as many people as we think are using the BSS.  I'm natural and can get most of my products from Target, Walgreen's, CVS, Walmart and other such stores.  And of course there is Sephora and Ulta.  I really do not need to go to the local BSS anymore.  I mostly used the BSS for bulk braiding hair and wigs.



Well I think we have to acknowledge that Asian owned BSSs have the biggest stronghold in low income areas and they thrive off of the customers' lack of hair education and low confidence in their hair. Not to mention convenience.. in the hood the BSS is usually a closer distance than Walgreen's.



SmilingElephant said:


> I want to know.....besides weave....what is it that you HAVE to get from the Asian BSS??



SmilingElephant
Now that I think about it.. it's got to be the variety of weaving hair and cheap wigs.. that sets the BSS apart from anywhere else.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I bet if YouTubers like Elle (denimpixie), empressri, westNDNbeauty....and a boat load of others....i mean even She Who Must Not Be Named (sp?)...got the word out about avoiding Asian BSS's...it would trickle down....look at how this Natural hair thing took off! And now its EVERYWHERE!  True women were already Natural b4 it took off....and true women will still relax their hair...but i just think back to when i didnt even know i had an option to go "natural"....i had NO knowledge about Natural hair...even when i started here i thought i HAD to have a relaxer....but not only bc of this hair board...but bc i started seeing more and more women BC'ing IRL...bc of what trickled from the internet....you know what i mean?
> 
> It can work



Good point!  I mean, we have the NY Times, HuffPost and a host of local news organizations writing _multiple _articles about our hair because of _us_.  I'm sure we can make a dent of the BSS market if we were willing to be creative.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I agree.. I tell them Sally's.. (Sally's isn't Korean owned).  Also, most large grocery stores have a wide variety of hair products including "ethnic" ones. I shop at Wegman's and their prices on hair products are reasonable, I buy Matrix and Rusk stuff from them as well. There's also WalMart.. some people don't like WalMart but one battle at a time .
> 
> Foundational hair education is key though, once black women learn that their hair doesn't need a Dr. Miracle potion to thrive, they think of products differently and not assume Garnier won't work.  Not to mention coconut oil, castor oil, shea butter, etc. is available at many grocery stores and health food/organic stores (Trader Joes, etc.)



When it comes to BSSes, I think the issue is more the weaves.  What percentage of the sales are actually hair vs hair products?


----------



## beana (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont respect people who dont respect me, that being said...I'm ready to do whatever it takes to drive these "businesses" away. 

One thing I dont understand is how the product distributors mentioned in this article are made to seem like theyre small companies, most beauty brands are owned by major companies like Loreal. Are the factories that produce these products in Korea? If so, I can totally see how they dominate the market. If not, these black owned BSS need to file a suit against the larger comapnies for refusing to do business with them. 

Also most of the hair we buy in the store and online comes from China and you can buy direct and get wholesale pricing, I would advise black owned BSS' to get on it and reclaim the industry!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

It's hard for me to believe that internet hair advice and the natural hair movement hasn't put a dent in BSS profits... I wish there were stats on that.  Most of us used to go to the BSS but now give our money to someone else.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm down for whatever we can come up with. Would organizing a national week of protest on Facebook be beneficial? Like if we said no one should shop at Asian-owned BSS during a particular week?


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> When it comes to BSSes, I think the issue  is more the weaves.  What percentage of the sales are actually hair vs  hair products?





beana said:


> Also most of the hair we buy in the store and online comes from China and you can buy direct and get wholesale pricing,  I would adbvise black owned BSS' to get on it and reclaim the industry!!!




I guess a lot of black women are held hostage by the Asians because of weave/wig addiction. There's nothing wrong with wearing your hair how you want but it's hard to focus on black owned when you have to have that perfect Indian hair shipped from China. I"m not sure how black business can compete in the weave market..


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 30, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> It's hard for me to believe that internet hair advice and the natural hair movement hasn't put a dent in BSS profits... I wish there were stats on that.  Most of us used to go to the BSS but now give our money to someone else.



I don't think the "Natural" trend has affected the BSS much at all since when people transition or go natural they are buying a bunch of products trying to figure out what works on their hair. Also during the transition phase, people rock wigs, sew-ins, and braided styles. Even after the transition, people still do these styles because they are low-maintenance styles.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

#StoptheBSS! How does that sound?

I wonder if there is even one black owned weave company...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> It's hard for me to believe that internet hair advice and the natural hair movement hasn't put a dent in BSS profits... I wish there were stats on that.  Most of us used to go to the BSS but now give our money to someone else.



That's true....i often wondered how they are able to still keep afloat? But the BSS i mentioned earlier that i go to...they sell things like Kinky-Curly, Taaliah Waajhidn (sp?) , Carol's Daughter, Mixed Chicks, Curls....in that store....so i guess they are making money that way....but the thing is...can we get these Brands to stop distributing their stuff to Asian BSS's....and only to the Black owned BSS's....or limit their supply BIG time to the Asian BSS's....but the thing is...the Black community itself has to be able to work with each other almost like how the Asians do...but do it right...bc the Law is always watching what Black people do.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

ellebelle88 said:


> I'm down for whatever we can come up with. Would organizing a national week of protest on Facebook be beneficial? Like if we said no one should shop at Asian-owned BSS during a particular week?



With the Billions of dollars coming out of the many pockets of Black ppl going to Asian BSS's...this needs to go on for about 3-6 months....they need to FEEL it!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

I tweeted about this and in.... 2 minutes ive already gotten 6 girls to say they would boycott and talk about it. im just saying..


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> I tweeted about this and in.... 2 minutes ive already gotten 6 girls to say they would boycott and talk about it. im just saying..



What did you tweet? Just #StoptheBSS?? If we can get one uniform tweet....and we all keep retweeting it....it should eventually start trending


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 30, 2011)

ellebelle88 said:


> I'm down for whatever we can come up with. Would organizing a national week of protest on Facebook be beneficial? Like if we said no one should shop at Asian-owned BSS during a particular week?



I like this a lot! A week would be easy enough to do.

This whole article really disgusted me. Welp...clearly it's the source that's the problem. If black owned beauty supply stores are going to succeed, they'd need to find black owned distributors.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol!!! tamz412...i just tweeted #StoptheBss and clicked on it looking for your tweet! It wasn't there....what did you tweet?

I'm @ Truest0ry


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 30, 2011)

It should be a facebook page...and twitter is a great idea too!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> What did you tweet? Just #StoptheBSS?? If we can get one uniform tweet....and we all keep retweeting it....it should eventually start trending



no i didnt tweet that, i didnt want to use a hashtag until we decided on one so that we could have a uniform message.

all i said was "anyone willing to join me in a boycott against Asian owned BSS?"

lol. and the convo popped off.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> That's true....i often wondered how they are able to still keep afloat?* But the BSS i mentioned earlier that i go to...they sell things like Kinky-Curly, Taaliah Waajhidn (sp?) , Carol's Daughter, Mixed Chicks, Curls....in that store....so i guess they are making money that way....*but the thing is...can we get these Brands to stop distributing their stuff to Asian BSS's....and only to the Black owned BSS's....or limit their supply BIG time to the Asian BSS's....but the thing is...the Black community itself has to be able to work with each other almost like how the Asians do...but do it right...bc the Law is always watching what Black people do.



But how many BSS actually sell those brands? The most "natural" hair care product I've ever seen in a traditional Korean BSS is Mixed Chicks (behind the counter under lock & key mind you).


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> no i didnt tweet that, i didnt want to use a hashtag until we decided on one so that we could have a uniform message.
> 
> all i said was "anyone willing to join me in a boycott against Asian owned BSS?"
> 
> lol. and the convo popped off.



....now i feel all .______. inside

So that should be our tweet then...Anyone willing to join me in a boycott against Asian owned BSS?? #StoptheBSS or #OccupyBlackHair...somethin like that.


----------



## beebstt (Oct 30, 2011)

i completely support this! someone tag me if you have a campaign going and need support. since lhcf, i have been going the bss route less and less, but yes, i also feel that same feeling of condescension that the koreans give off when you go in their store. nowadays i usually use natural products from vitacost, african people (shea butter), and coconut oil on my hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Well me and tamz412 already started tweeting....tamz i retweeted your tweet...but we need a hashtag....only one right now that we will all use repeatedly to get it to start trending


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont think we should start really tweeting about it yet because we dont have a coherent message + alternatives yet... maybe a bit more discussiion first.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Check out this experience too! http://www.curlycopia.com/hair-hurd...op-at-asian-owned-beauty-supply-stores-again/

Shout out to our Guitarhero for starting this thread yo!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Wait...its Sunday....isn't their usually #Naturalhair chat on sundays?? Anybody else on Twitter reading this down with this as a topic?

Where is MissLizziA? aka StrawberriCurls....i feel like i'm spelling everything wrong tonite!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Wait...its Sunday....isn't their usually #Naturalhair chat on sundays?? Anybody else on Twitter reading this down with this as a topic?
> 
> Where is MissLizziA? aka StrawberriCurls....i feel like i'm spelling everything wrong tonite!



wait lets wait til next sunday!! so we can get our information more together and recruit more people to tweet about it during the chat.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Oct 30, 2011)

This was a sad article to read. Makes me feel like us blacks don't have anything to truly call ours. Can't even call the shots on how to take care of our hair.


I am down for the boycott.   *** the BBS store!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> wait lets wait til next sunday!! so we can get our information more together and recruit more people to tweet about it during the chat.



....okay! Cuz i'm bout ready to  with it!

Y'all E-hold me back!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay...so i just tweeted StrawberriCurls about our idea on twitter...she usually does the natural hair chats on there every Sunday...i hope she sees this thread so between now and next sunday....we need to have our message together, facts, statistics even...as well as a hashtag for Twitter...i like #StoptheBss tho...that's real! And we need a page for FaceBook...i don't have a FB.

We need to tell people what is going on, what we need to do about it, and how to cope with the change (etc. find alternatives).


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think we need to figure out what would alternatives be if we start boycotting. If not, our  "protests" will die off and people will go right back to buying from these stores simply because they have no other options.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 30, 2011)

I do think we need to form an alliance with other people though...We need to get the few black BSS store owners involved as well as informed bloggers and people who are active on these hair care forums/websites.


----------



## AltheaGarden (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I want to know.....besides weave....what is it that you HAVE to get from the Asian BSS??
> 
> I guess Dominican Products?
> 
> ...



I haven't purchased anything from a Asian BSS in several years, but from what I remember, the ones in my area only carry weaves, wigs, relaxers, shampoos/conditioners, etc. Most of these products are for achieving and maintaining straight hair. Maybe a Black owned BSS could also stock products specifically for naturals (non straight look) as well, then maybe that could be the difference? I live in a wacky part of the country so I don't know what an actual Black BSS looks like. Never seen one  
Honestly, it's a real pain in the butt to always have to order natural hair products online. I really wish there was a way for natural entrepreneurs to get their products in Black BSS. 
I like the boycott idea. To be honest though, as already mentioned on this thread, I will be difficult to get Black women that rely heavily on Asian BSS to end their patronage. They won't be just changing their buying practices, many of them will need to educate themselves on alternatives and certain economic and other factors may prevent some women from buying products online or traveling to a non-Asian BSS outside of their neighborhood. 
I really do hope that persistence will eventually pay off. I am Pro Everyone, but that fact that there are mechanisms set forth by other groups of people to prevent Blacks from catering to their own population is extremely disturbing.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

AltheaGarden said:


> I haven't purchased anything from a Asian BSS in several years, but from what I remember, the ones in my area only carry weaves, wigs, relaxers, shampoos/conditioners, etc. Most of these products are for achieving and maintaining straight hair. Maybe a Black owned BSS could also stock products specifically for naturals (non straight look) as well, then maybe that could be the difference? I live in a wacky part of the country so I don't know what an actual Black BSS looks like. Never seen one
> Honestly, it's a real pain in the butt to always have to order natural hair products online. I really wish there was a way for natural entrepreneurs to get their products in Black BSS.
> I like the boycott idea. To be honest though, as already mentioned on this thread, I will be difficult to get Black women that rely heavily on Asian BSS to end their patronage. They won't be just changing their buying practices, many of them will need to educate themselves on alternatives and certain economic and other factors may prevent some women from buying products online or traveling to a non-Asian BSS outside of their neighborhood.
> I really do hope that persistence will eventually pay off.* I am Pro Everyone, but that fact that there are mechanisms set forth by other groups of people to prevent Blacks from catering to their own population is extremely disturbing.*



This is what i'm saying...exactly. THIS HAS to be part of the message or ppl won't respond. Black ppl are TIRED of being looked down upon! I know i am!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

ellebelle88 said:


> I do think we need to form an alliance with other people though...We need to get the few black BSS store owners involved as well as informed bloggers and people who are active on these hair care forums/websites.



TRUE! It would also be helpful to contact Black owned companies like Kinky-Curly, Bee Mine, etc...and let them in on the discussion as well.

We need to contact BSS's, distributors and manufacturers.

Heck...we may need to even contact the Law!


----------



## candy626 (Oct 30, 2011)

Very interesting article as I wondered about this issue myself and sort of played with the idea of starting a beauty supply business one day. 

It also makes sense now why the few black owned beauty supply stores I've been to arent nearly as stocked as some of the Asian ones.


----------



## AltheaGarden (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> This is what i'm saying...exactly. THIS HAS to be part of the message or ppl won't respond. Black ppl are TIRED of being looked down upon! I know i am!




Yupppppp... One reason why I went natural and "green" in general. I am tired of handing my money over to big corporations, only to be back-stabbed and looked down upon in return. I support all types of heads (relaxed, natural, weaves, etc.), and I am tired of seeing our people getting essentially robbed and exploited. This needs to end, enough is enough <<starts looking for combat boots>>


----------



## tiffers (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay girls, I'm going to write the interviewee and owner of BeeTee Beauty Supply, Tim.

What do you all want me to say?

I'm pretty sure texasbeautysupply.com is black owned as well and I think they have a brick and mortar store in TX. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## PJaye (Oct 30, 2011)

...as well as paynesbeautysupply.com


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Okay girls, I'm going to write the interviewee and owner of BeeTee Beauty Supply, Tim.
> 
> What do you all want me to say?
> 
> I'm pretty sure texasbeautysupply.com is black owned as well and I think they have a brick and mortar store in TX. Can anyone verify this?



Tiff...let them know that they have a whole community of folks on their side...let them know we are about to start a boycott and our aim is to help them out as well as our own community

See if you can get them to tell you about the black distributors...if possible.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 30, 2011)

I beg to differ.  Every BSS store I've visited in from NYC to Chicago to Virginia  to Miami have been Korean owned and they were not in low income areas.



Raspberry said:


> Well I think we have to acknowledge that Asian owned BSSs have the biggest stronghold in low income areas and they thrive off of the customers' lack of hair education and low confidence in their hair. Not to mention convenience.. in the hood the BSS is usually a closer distance than Walgreen's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wednesday (Oct 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i saw an article like this a while back and it actually stopped me from buying anything from Asian run BSS.
> 
> Now...in Orlando there's these chains of Beauty Depots....but there is a Super Beauty Depot that i go to...i am under the impression that it is Black owned. Because all i see working in the store are Black people...and i like that WAY more than going into a strange Asian BSS....i have nothing against Asian ppl personally...but in THIS case...i'm down to boycott because this is a group of people that actually HATE me and MY people. Ya know?
> 
> I say we start it bruh.



I notice that a lot of Asian owned BSS hire blacks to work up front to give the guise that the place is black owned.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 30, 2011)

AltheaGarden said:


> I haven't purchased anything from a Asian BSS in several years, but* from what I remember, the ones in my area only carry weaves, wigs, relaxers, shampoos/conditioners, etc. Most of these products are for achieving and maintaining straight hair. Maybe a Black owned BSS could also stock products specifically for naturals *(non straight look) as well, then maybe that could be the difference? I live in a wacky part of the country so I don't know what an actual Black BSS looks like. Never seen one



I agree with the rest of your post but this kinda stood out to me.  We should be very careful about our language.  Many naturals ps with weaves and wigs.  I'm sure that there are a lot of naturals who aren't on the hairboards and I bet they get their shampoo and conditioner from a bss. 

This shouldn't be 'naturals against Korean-owned bss,' this should be 'the black community against blatantly discriminatory practices.'  Once we get into who uses what and whose 'fault' it is, we start splitting hairs and discouraging mass participation in the boycott.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 30, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I agree with the rest of your post but this kinda stood out to me.  We should be very careful about our language.  Many naturals ps with weaves and wigs.  I'm sure that there are a lot of naturals who aren't on the hairboards and I bet they get their shampoo and conditioner from a bss.
> 
> This shouldn't be 'naturals against Korean-owned bss,' this should be 'the black community against blatantly discriminatory practices.'  Once we get into who uses what and whose 'fault' it is, we start splitting hairs and discouraging mass participation in the boycott.



I agree. Their discrimination is against race. So let's not make it a natural vs relaxed issue, or else relaxed ladies or whomever will be put off.

Also, most ladies I know go to these owned shops just because they have good weaves, thank God I use synthetic hair for braid extensions, you can find that ish in any beauty shop!

I'm really interested in this movement. I'm watch you ladies bounce ideas around, but yep, a planned twitter and a facebook page sounds great!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 30, 2011)

I can walk to that BSS in East Orange. The Black beauty supply stores don't survive for several reasons. The customer service is AWFUL, they don't know about a lot of products ("never heard of it"),  debit machine not working after an hour of you shopping and no sign at the door.... I can go on and on. I also know a very successful beauty supply store owner in Newark who has full shelves daily. What they're saying is true. Koreans do corner the market, especially hair. The biggest problem with product is that they want to buy in small quantities and want to carry a narrow spectrum of products. The first thing they say is, "aint nobody buyin that, so I don't buy it." They don't want to do research. The Korean BSS in Maplewood carries jbco, mixed chicks, biolage, phytospecific... They can ALWAYS order from bigger distributors. They want to order small. That's the problem. The black store owner of Clinton Hill Beauty Supply is making his own natural hair care product. 

I live in the neighborhood and I hate shopping at black owned BSS stores. It's turrrble.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 30, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I can walk to that BSS in East Orange. The Black beauty supply stores don't survive for several reasons. The customer service is AWFUL, they don't know about a lot of products ("never heard of it"),  debit machine not working after an hour of you shopping and no sign at the door.... I can go on and on. I also know a very successful beauty supply store owner in Newark who has full shelves daily. What they're saying is true. Koreans do corner the market, especially hair. The biggest problem with product is that they want to buy in small quantities and want to carry a narrow spectrum of products. The first thing they say is, "aint nobody buyin that, so I don't buy it." They don't want to do research. The Korean BSS in Maplewood carries jbco, mixed chicks, biolage, phytospecific... They can ALWAYS order from bigger distributors. They want to order small. That's the problem. The black store owner of Clinton Hill Beauty Supply is making his own natural hair care product.
> 
> I live in the neighborhood and I hate shopping at black owned BSS stores. It's turrrble.



well sounds like the same issues many of us have with salons. i still dont want to give my $ to the koreans.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree...this shouldn't be just naturals against the Korean BSS....but that's the only hair community i know of for right now on Twitter that actually gets together and talks about hair issues....now if ppl know of other helpful ways to get the word out there...that would be appreciated.

But for the other means of communication yes its for ALL Black women...Black people altogether really.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 30, 2011)

see now I am so glad I order online.


----------



## empressri (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I bet if YouTubers like Elle (denimpixie), empressri, westNDNbeauty....and a boat load of others....i mean even She Who Must Not Be Named (sp?)...got the word out about avoiding Asian BSS's...it would trickle down....look at how this Natural hair thing took off! And now its EVERYWHERE!  True women were already Natural b4 it took off....and true women will still relax their hair...but i just think back to when i didnt even know i had an option to go "natural"....i had NO knowledge about Natural hair...even when i started here i thought i HAD to have a relaxer....but not only bc of this hair board...but bc i started seeing more and more women BC'ing IRL...bc of what trickled from the internet....you know what i mean?
> 
> It can work



Here's my thing...we can barely come together on issues that go beyond hair. Hell we have Hasidic Jewish folks taking over our neighborhoods trying to push us out and make us conform to THEIR beliefs.....

Hell I remember trying to speak on this and everyone suddenly got deaf. I thought about making a video about avoiding Asian owned BSS stores but how the hell do they get into our neighborhoods in the first place?? Did we ever come around to see who was buying up what property?? And then did we decide SCREW THAT not in our neighborhood let's come together and have our own black owned something or another....

NO. 

Don't get me started, this is one area that pisses me off to no extent and to get to the root of it all seems to be a special process. 

We have a long....LONG ways to go...

But hell if we're all going to be gung ho about this dammit come strong or don't come at all.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay...i have a question....for those of you that know how businesses and corporations work....now...a lot of us have said that we buy our hair care products from stores like CVS, Target, Walgreens....

Now...do the Black owned companies like Shea Moisture and Kinky-Curly who sell there stuff in stores like, say, Target...do they really make a good profit as they would if we opted to order online? Would anyone know? Like is it equal? (i hope im making sense with this question)


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> well sounds like the same issues many of us have with salons. i still dont want to give my $ to the koreans.



The Koreans only get about $70 from me a year for relaxers and such. I order on Amazon. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL!! Line up at the Asian owned beauty supply store like "We are the 99%"  Un-occupy the Beauty Stores

I've heard about the unethical practices of the beauty supply business from the takeovers in the 1980's by big corporations, them asians began to dominate the market.  I think it is a doggone shame that WE as a people, use a product that only we use and we aren't owning that market.  

I have a dream just because of this shadiness for a while now to open up my own store.  It ain't about color, but it is definitely about principle.  No reason why we shouldn't be more discriminate about where we shop and with whom we do business with.  You can't be trying to save a dollar all the time.  If you can pay $200 for a weave, you can pay an extra dollar at a black owned business.  Real talk.  

I wish there were some around here...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

empressri said:


> Here's my thing...we can barely come together on issues that go beyond hair. Hell we have Hasidic Jewish folks taking over our neighborhoods trying to push us out and make us conform to THEIR beliefs.....
> 
> Hell I remember trying to speak on this and everyone suddenly got deaf. I thought about making a video about avoiding Asian owned BSS stores but how the hell do they get into our neighborhoods in the first place?? Did we ever come around to see who was buying up what property?? And then did we decide SCREW THAT not in our neighborhood let's come together and have our own black owned something or another....
> 
> ...



I feel ya Ri....but i never saw your video....i just started first reading stuff about how these businesses were run like a few months ago...i saw like one article.erplexed...and i stopped buying from Asian BSS.


ETA: I just re-read your post...you didn't make a video.


----------



## empressri (Oct 31, 2011)

It was something I posted somewhere along the same lines.

It was disheartening to see that only ONE person out of over 50 got my point, I was like damn are we really this blind to what's going on??

As for your last question knowing some independent sellers I will ask away!!


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

empressri said:


> Hell I remember trying to speak on this and everyone suddenly got deaf. I thought about making a video about avoiding Asian owned BSS stores but how the hell do they get into our neighborhoods in the first place?? Did we ever come around to see who was buying up what property?? And then did we decide SCREW THAT not in our neighborhood let's come together and have our own black owned something or another....
> 
> NO.



I agree. We as black people have a hard time taking a stand against anything. Truth be told, I am suprised Obama even got into the white house because I thought black folks wouldn't show out.  But I will say that when an issue hits home to us, we will stand up, and I admire us when we do that.  We just need to do it more often. 

 No one is going to look out for you except for you.  With unemployment in the high teens in the African American communities, all of these asian owned bss that mostly do not hire other non-asians, it is disgusting that we have not gotten together to take a stand against it before.
*
If you or anyone else is interested in how the asians dominated the market, you need to read a book called "Hair Story."*  It is the most informative book I have ever read about black hair.  It broke down exactly how we lost control of the black hair care market.  Disgusting. 

That is why I am so happy to see companies like Oyin, Afroveda, Qhemet and others trying to take over the market again. THAT is how we are going to regain control of our market.  They won't let us gain access to their distribution channels?  Screw them! We will make our own products, sell them in our own stores.  We don't need your products! 

Most of the products that they sell are crap anyway.  We can have control again if we continue to be innovative and create new opportunities for ourselves.   

And I am not going to say that ALL asian owned beauty supply stores are bad.  I know some owners who are nice and care about their customers. It is a shame though that overall that they believe that they can "build it and we will come."  Sorry but the 21st century consumer is not dependent on your store when there are so many different options out there with the internet.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Well i was asking that question bc i wonder why haven't some of the companies we order from online...why haven't they started selling their stuff in stores like Target? What is the process? Bc thats the kind of stuff we need!...that would help THOSE Black owned companies bc ppl would be able to go to the store and buy them more frequently and not always worry about shipping....i know i've started to buy my products mostly on the ground lately.

And also how can we get our hands on some weave??  If that's the big difference between Asian BSS and Black Owned BSS....there has GOT to be a loophole there.

They cain't just have ev-uh-ry-thang!!!(Kat Williams voice:giggle)


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> LOL!! Line up at the Asian owned beauty supply store like "We are the 99%"  Un-occupy the Beauty Stores
> 
> I've heard about the unethical practices of the beauty supply business from the takeovers in the 1980's by big corporations, them asians began to dominate the market.  I think it is a doggone shame that WE as a people, use a product that only we use and we aren't owning that market.
> 
> ...



 Razac is black family owned out of Newark. 
 Dudleys, of course...
Organic Root Stimulator WAS black owned by Gary Gardner, son of the founder of Softsheen Carson. Sold to Dabur, the amla oil folks. 







Now you know...Indians don't know NOTHIN' bout no perm. Black people had/have the opportunity to dominate the market, but we keep selling out! 
Africa's Best is owned by ORS.  Don't tell 'em I told you.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Well i was asking that question bc i wonder why haven't some of the companies we order from online...why haven't they started selling their stuff in stores like Target? What is the process? Bc thats the kind of stuff we need!...that would help THOSE Black owned companies bc ppl would be able to go to the store and buy them more frequently and not always worry about shipping....i know i've started to buy my products mostly on the ground lately.
> 
> And also how can we get our hands on some weave??  If that's the big difference between Asian BSS and Black Owned BSS....there has GOT to be a loophole there.
> 
> They cain't just have ev-uh-ry-thang!!!(Kat Williams voice:giggle)



the problem is production. you need low cost ways to produce a LOT of stuff. And well, black people generally dont have access to that. We dont have access to cheap labor like asians to produce mass quantities of gel or process weave. We dont have the strong relationships that the asians have to hair suppliers. I think i remember a story of one black woman who actually went to india to get hair and start a biz but that is one story. i cant even remember her name.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Razac is black family owned out of Newark.
> Dudleys, of course...
> Organic Root Stimulator WAS black owned by Gary Gardner, son of the founder of Softsheen Carson. Sold to Dabur, the amla oil folks.
> 
> ...



The question is WHY?? Something is up with that!


----------



## empressri (Oct 31, 2011)

why do we sell out?? money talks bullsh*t walks. some folks will sell their mama for millions and you KNOW im not lying.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

empressri said:


> Here's my thing...we can barely come together on issues that go beyond hair. Hell we have Hasidic Jewish folks taking over our neighborhoods trying to push us out and make us conform to THEIR beliefs.....
> 
> Hell I remember trying to speak on this and everyone suddenly got deaf. I thought about making a video about avoiding Asian owned BSS stores but how the hell do they get into our neighborhoods in the first place?? Did we ever come around to see who was buying up what property?? And then did we decide SCREW THAT not in our neighborhood let's come together and have our own black owned something or another....
> 
> ...



You goin' waaaayyyyyyy to deep. Asians don't buy property. They rent. Preventing any racial demographic from entering any neighborhood is racial profiling. When black people start opening their businesses ON TIME and have the products on their menu EVERYDAY, they can have their own businesses successfully. No one is stopping anybody from setting up shop. The victim mentality is so played.


----------



## empressri (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> You goin' waaaayyyyyyy to deep. Asians don't buy property. They rent. Preventing any racial demographic from entering any neighborhood is racial profiling. When black people start opening their businesses ON TIME and have the products on their menu EVERYDAY, they can have their own businesses successfully. No one is stopping anybody from setting up shop. The victim mentality is so played.



I'm going deep cause that's what needs to be done.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> You goin' waaaayyyyyyy to deep. Asians don't buy property. They rent. Preventing any racial demographic from entering any neighborhood is racial profiling. When black people start opening their businesses ON TIME and have the products on their menu EVERYDAY, they can have their own businesses successfully. No one is stopping anybody from setting up shop. The victim mentality is so played.



if you read the OP you can at least see why having products in stock is an uphill battle. 

to the rest of it...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Let me make this point real quick....

Have you ever been to the Chinese store and have them tell you they're out of rice?
Have you ever been to a soul food/ Jamaican restaurant and have them tell you they're out of collards or beef patties?


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

*I hope I dont get pummelled for this one..... but* 

I'm not into this race against that race. I'm all for supporting a group,.. ie,.. buying from black owned stores more often,.. but I'm not into intentionally trying to cripple a group of people because they are business savvy. The guy demanding back his products with a refund check is scared too, and isn't trying to jeapordize his family or his business for someone he doesn't know.

I'm not too educated on korean history, but I know that they've been through the struggle as well. To this day you see alot of korean and chinese immigrants working the city, riding people around on bikes in the freezing cold, walking around hairdresser shops selling socks, getting harrassed by highschool kids when they own food places, you see their kids working since their 12, I had one guy deliver TEN DOLLARS WORTH OF FOOD to my house during last years snow storm. He had to get out of his car a half block away and walk the rest to my house b/c my street was not cleared. Why? for 10 dollars?? nope. Because he knows that if he works hard he'll build a customer base and we'll keep coming back. *Wasted gas today,... money in the bank tomorrow.*

In general... those people are HUSTLERS!! and i give it to them. How about instead of an "us" against "them" attitude,... how about we rewind the clock and analyze how they got control of the hair industry in the first place. How about we empower our people to build businesses with go-hard attitudes instead of building excuses. How about we learn from some of their principles and make our own roads instead of "sneaking" onto the ones they already trampled out.

There are alot of people here and on youtube that has come up with some great formulas for moisturizers, sealers, curl butters,.. etc. Instead of waitng for a big corporation to write a check to help you start I wonder how many would bottle the stuff, fill up a back pack, take an initial hit and give some free samples to salons,... sell it to customers under the hairdryer at the salon (i know you've seen those koreans do that). I say black people in general need to stop waiting for a BIG BREAK and show some tenacity and work for as long as it takes to make it big,.. on their own.


If there is a list out there black owned hair supply stores... let me know... i wud love to check them out and judge them fairly.

If you are an at home Hair Product Chef... (of quality stuff). Let us know!! We'll buy if you have a humble introductory price or sample size.

In summary... Less talking... Less complaining,... Less "they won't help me"... and more "I can do it all by myself... one day" :superbanana:


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> if you read the OP you can at least see why having products in stock is an uphill battle.
> 
> to the rest of it...



Please read my first comment on the matter. Black owned BSS stores want to order small. That's not how it goes in that industry.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

yes, i do suppose we will never get anywhere if your own people believe you are lazy. 

i much prefer the deeper analysis of structures and systems but it seems you guys like to just go with the same old same old.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> *I hope I dont get pummelled for this one..... but*
> 
> I'm not into this race against that race. I'm all for supporting a group,.. ie,.. buying from black owned stores more often,.. but I'm not into intentionally trying to cripple a group of people because they are business savvy. The guy demanding back his products with a refund check is scared too, and isn't trying to jeapordize his family or his business for someone he doesn't know.
> 
> ...



This comment gave me the Holy Ghost... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EaI0U1_IW4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU&NR=1

#BroFranklin


----------



## empressri (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> yes, i do suppose we will never get anywhere if your own people believe you are lazy.
> 
> i much prefer the deeper analysis of structures and systems but it seems you guys like to just go with the same old same old.



if you think little things you get little answers.

when you look into why things are they way they are, how did they start then stuff makes sense.

hell doing just that i learned things that pissed me off and riled me up to no end. but you know when you speak the blunt truth you either sound radical, like an angry black person or trying to live out your life as a Black Panther...

so i shut the hell up. 

although you my darling tamz412 it seems like we'd have a good ole chat.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

You want a list for black OWNED beauty supply stores? Ha! That list has about 10 names on it.  We have been PUSHED out the market! You don't believe us call up a black owned beauty supply store yourself and ask them have they tried to get a foot in the asian owned supply chain and how did that work out for them.  

I searched for the list of black owned beauty supply stores around the country that was on the BOBSA's website and it doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Let me make this point real quick....
> 
> Have you ever been to the Chinese store and have them tell you they're out of rice?
> Have you ever been to a soul food/ Jamaican restaurant and have them tell you they're out of collards or beef patties?


 

I went to an Asian resturant just this weekend and wanted a dessert and they were out, so... your point is what?


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> *I hope I dont get pummelled for this one..... but*
> 
> I'm not into this race against that race. I'm all for supporting a group,.. ie,.. buying from black owned stores more often,.. but I'm not into intentionally trying to cripple a group of people because they are business savvy. The guy demanding back his products with a refund check is scared too, and isn't trying to jeapordize his family or his business for someone he doesn't know.
> 
> ...



I agree with parts of what you say and also respectfully disagree  I agree that It shouldn't be a 'us' versus 'them' race thing. 

...But at the same time it was made that way...BYou/we can't be blind enough to ignore when someone is cutting you out of a market for your own people and then profiting solely and completely off of it.

Blacks should be outraged at the level of economic retardation we are experiencing by putting money into a system that we can't expect return from. 

I agree again that there should be more 'hustle' from our own, but at the same time, it's offensive that a group of non-black people try to monopolize a market for black people.

Also the poor treatment can't be ignored.  If black women say that they are being treated rude by the very same people who are profiting from them, then...that's intolerable.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> I went to an Asian resturant just this weekend and wanted a dessert and they were out, so... your point is what?



You wanted rice for dessert?


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> *I hope I dont get pummelled for this one..... but*
> 
> I'm not into this race against that race. I'm all for supporting a group,.. ie,.. buying from black owned stores more often,.. *but I'm not into intentionally trying to cripple a group of people because they are business savvy.* The guy demanding back his products with a refund check is scared too, and isn't trying to jeapordize his family or his business for someone he doesn't know.
> 
> ...


 
Unethical practices are not what I call business savy.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> You wanted rice for dessert?


 

No, cheesecake tempura.


----------



## empressri (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^^

i wanted to add about 50 more thanks but can only done one so it will have to suffice.

want to get outraged some more??? 

going to dig deeper.....excuse me.

what group runs a large control over the diamond districts??

now where do diamonds come from?? and who got killed for said diamonds??

you damn right im mad. 


this type of stuff runs way deeper than just the bss.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> *I hope I dont get pummelled for this one..... but*
> 
> I'm not into this race against that race. I'm all for supporting a group,.. ie,.. buying from black owned stores more often,.. but I'm not into intentionally trying to cripple a group of people because they are business savvy. The guy demanding back his products with a refund check is scared too, and isn't trying to jeapordize his family or his business for someone he doesn't know.
> 
> ...



Thats what we're talking about.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Sistar said:


> I agree with parts of what you say and also respectfully disagree  I agree that It shouldn't be a 'us' versus 'them' race thing.
> 
> ...But at the same time it was made that way...BYou/we can't be blind enough to ignore when someone is cutting you out of a market for your own people and then profiting solely and completely off of it.
> 
> ...



We sold it to them! And still selling!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> We sold it to them! And still selling!



right... so whats your point? i mean, are you disagreeing? we do think that it is not good to sell out to the huge companies. 

we want to stop selling ourselves out.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 31, 2011)

Let me just ask this real quick:

Why are we as a race of people so quick to high five other races and complain about ours? 

I recently went to an Asian owned resturant (not the same one that was out of dessert) with a friend. This place sold everything under the sun; however, it looked like a dump to me. 

This thread got me thinking- I know good and well if this resturant was black owned, folks would be complaining out the wazoo about how bummish it looked, but we don't blink an eye when other races set up shop in such a way.

We become so oblivious to what they lack and resort to comparing their 'success' to our non-success AND we look at them as our example of how we should be.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> No, cheesecake tempura.



Tempura is a Japanese dish and not a staple in Chinese cuisine. The will never be out of rice. Black restaurants out of collards, beef patties, chana... What the f... How are you running a business and you don't have the basics?! It's 1pm and the mac n cheese not ready? Get it together! I'm NOT mad at Jews (Hasidic or Orthodox) or Asians or anybody else willing to work harder/smarter for the dollar than the black man. Barack Obama is President and we can't even run a simple BSS...disgraceful...


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> This comment gave me the Holy Ghost...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EaI0U1_IW4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU&NR=1
> 
> #BroFranklin


 
 lmao!  don't know if you're agreeing/disagreeing or making fun of my wordiness, lol,.. but it doesn't matter,.. that video was funny!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Tempura is a Japanese dish and not a staple in Chinese cuisine. The will never be out of rice. Black restaurants out of collards, beef patties, chana... What the f... How are you running a business and you don't have the basics?! It's 1pm and the mac n cheese not ready? Get it together! I'm NOT mad at Jews (Hasidic or Orthodox) or Asians or anybody else willing to work harder/smarter for the dollar than the black man. Barack Obama is President and we can't even run a simple BSS...disgraceful...



you are kidding right? no? 

 i have to go to sleep. you are just so ridiculous and are missing the point.

eta: this will help


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

As someone who dreams of opening up my own business, I believe that there are a lot of changes within the black hair care industry that may favor a swift change in the ownership of this market in years to come.  All you have to do is pay attention to hair boards since we are usually way ahead of the curve on a lot of things.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Sistar said:


> Blacks should be outraged at the level of economic retardation we are experiencing by putting money into a system that we can't expect return from.





tamz412 said:


> right... so whats your point? i mean, are you disagreeing? we do think that it is not good to sell out to the huge companies.
> 
> we want to stop selling ourselves out.



The complain is that we're putting money in a system from which we cant expect a return. We HAD the return and gave it up! ORS was selling like hot cakes and still is! WE ARE THE ECONOMIC RETARDATION!! And he didn't just sell to Dabur and keep it movin', HE IS WORKING FORT THEM! Can't cry victim if we're masochists.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

I am SO glad we have this thread tho....im reading all of your comments. My thing is....although we "sell out" and "we complain about us"...we HAVE to start SOMEWHERE

Somewhere in the dark there is a switch to turn on the lights....okay...so WHAT they did this and that and they have this and that....what are WE Black people gonna do about it?

I like that we are throwing ideas around...but we need to ACT on this ya'll!....we HAVE the power to do it right here with this forum...there is already ppl saying they will boycott with us...and they don't all think about hair the way WE think about hair...that says a lot to me

So what are the alternatives?


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> We sold it to them! And still selling!



True or not but I think it's important for you to know that at the end of the day whether you or I like it or not ( I do) we're on 'team black america' and the only group of people who will truly have your best interest at heart...are that same team.

Just thought you should know that


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Tempura is a Japanese dish and not a staple in Chinese cuisine. The will never be out of rice. Black restaurants out of collards, beef patties, chana... What the f... How are you running a business and you don't have the basics?! It's 1pm and the mac n cheese not ready? Get it together! I'm NOT mad at Jews (Hasidic or Orthodox) or Asians or anybody else willing to work harder/smarter for the dollar than the black man. Barack Obama is President and we can't even run a simple BSS...disgraceful...


 

I stated  'an Asian resturant' in my initial response, not specific Asian resturants or cuisines.

My point is/was it don't matter what your staple foods are, lol. You are in a business, I was willing to pay for your service and you didn't have what I wanted when I wanted it which is your dessert. 

Say that you did go to an Asian resturant and for some UFOish reason, they ran out of rice. Would you give them the side eye, get angry, and refuse to come back? Would you shout out to the rooftops to others not to patron this particular business? Doubt it. You'd probably just right it off as 'oh, the rice must be good here since you are out!' and change your desires accordingly.

We cut other races so much slack, but we expect people who look like us to have it all together.

Don't get me wrong. I think that a business should operate in it's capacity regarless of race, but I just notice a double standard, that's all.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Sistar said:


> True or not but I think it's important for you to know that at the end of the day whether you or I like it or not ( I do) we're on 'team black america' and the only group of people who will truly have your best interest at heart...are that same team.
> 
> Just thought you should know that



thing is you gotta watch out for the people who think they are Team Black America but come in with swift, slick sh!t like 'blacks are lazy...'  

my people are enslaved...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> you are kidding right? no?
> 
> i have to go to sleep. you are just so ridiculous and are missing the point.
> 
> eta: this will help



Have a nap. I've been shopping at black owned BSS forever. Whoever said they aren't plenty, hasn't been to many. They ALL FAIL because the don't know their own industry!! Rule #1 of a BSS. DON'T RUN OUT OF JAM. If I go to a BSS and they're out of Shampoo, I'm outta there. It's useless. Have a nap and dream about a black BSS who opens on time and runs their business well.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> you are kidding right? no?
> 
> i have to go to sleep. you are just so ridiculous and are missing the point.
> 
> eta: this will help



Bwaahaaahaa...I need this pic in my life! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Tempura is a Japanese dish and not a staple in Chinese cuisine. The will never be out of rice. Black restaurants out of collards, beef patties, chana... What the f... How are you running a business and you don't have the basics?! It's 1pm and the mac n cheese not ready? Get it together! I'm NOT mad at Jews (Hasidic or Orthodox) or Asians or anybody else willing to work harder/smarter for the dollar than the black man. Barack Obama is President and we can't even run a simple BSS...disgraceful...




What does a restaurant, where cheese and butter and pasta is not being blocked from the owners from buying, have to do with a bss where the products are being blocked from buying? How are these two examples even related to each other?  

All black people are not lazy and unwilling to work hard for a living.  I'm insulted by your posts.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

^^There will ALWAYS be a double standard until we act on what we complain about.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

empressri said:


> ^^^^
> 
> i wanted to add about 50 more thanks but can only done one so it will have to suffice.
> 
> ...



Who is killing the people being killed over the diamonds and SELLING them to the groups with large control over diamond districts?

I'm mad, too.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

thank you for trying to bring the thread back on topic... we were doing so well with planning our boycott. SmilingElephant


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Oct 31, 2011)

I make it a point to support the black owned shop in my area. They have great customer service and have had everything I need. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm confused.  Is Barack secretly part of the Korean mob keeping beauty supplies on lock?erplexed  Your "logic" is confusing.

It's easy to have rice available 24/7 when you can buy it at Walmart or 7-11.  However, it is pretty easy for a Black owned BSS to run out of products since the Koreans have the industry on lock such that manufacturers and distributors will not readily sell to a Black owned BSS.

Working harder/smarter in my mind does not equate to extortionist tactics i.e., don't sell products to that Black owned BSS or me and my 30 other Korean owned BSS will no longer buy from you.




JeterCrazed said:


> Tempura is a Japanese dish and not a staple in Chinese cuisine. The will never be out of rice. Black restaurants out of collards, beef patties, chana... What the f... How are you running a business and you don't have the basics?! It's 1pm and the mac n cheese not ready? Get it together! I'm NOT mad at Jews (Hasidic or Orthodox) or Asians or anybody else willing to work harder/smarter for the dollar than the black man. Barack Obama is President and we can't even run a simple BSS...disgraceful...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> thank you for trying to bring the thread back on topic... we were doing so well with planning our boycott. SmilingElephant



And we STILL will! Shoooo i'm heated about this.

And i here JeterCrazed 's frustrations...but thats the very thing we're talkin about love...we have to change that mentality about how we think about our OWN...just STOP it.

Bc there are ppl ruling an industry that have NOTHING to do with them and they are EXPLOITING us! US!!! I was like 14 yrs old when i went off on that Asian man bout my Mama....and it takes alot for me to get that angry. That's exploitation yo....and they think its funny!!! They LAUGH at us!

Don't get me started...i just moved back to Orlando from a town that has more racism than i had ever experienced....i go to school with an asian boy that i have to hold my hands in my pockets so i don't slap him for his racist remarks about Blacks and fried chicken....i'm fightin stereotypes...not just for me...but for ya'll!

I know a lot of "US" have this thing where we really don't seem to care about nobody else...but THAT RIGHT THERE is the problem...we don't care about US. So lets join together...reach out to who we are gonna reach out to..and let's do this boycott ya'll!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 31, 2011)

[USER=45347 said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant[/USER] ;14532551]Okay...so i just tweeted StrawberriCurls about our idea on twitter...she usually does the natural hair chats on there every Sunday...i hope she sees this thread so between now and next sunday....we need to have our message together, facts, statistics even...as well as a hashtag for Twitter...i like #StoptheBss tho...that's real! And we need a page for FaceBook...i don't have a FB.
> 
> We need to tell people what is going on, what we need to do about it, and how to cope with the change (etc. find alternatives).




how do you feel about NaturallyCurly.com/Curlmart ?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> how do you feel about NaturallyCurly.com/Curlmart ?



I have ordered from them....but whats your take on em? 

I buy most of my products on the ground now....hopefully others will chime in on this.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> What does a restaurant, where cheese and butter and pasta is not being blocked from the owners from buying, have to do with a bss where the products are being blocked from buying? How are these two examples even related to each other?
> 
> All black people are not lazy and unwilling to work hard for a living.  I'm insulted by your posts.



I know how this industry works. If you don't have a credit account with a distributor, you MUST pay cash/money order etc. They are not being blocked from buying from certain distributors. They open accounts based on VOLUME. The issue is NOT race!! Black BSS want to buy 1 box and get the same price as somebody buying 10 boxes! If you want a Centurion Amex, you have to spend $250k annually. If other people find out you're offering for less, they're gonna get pissed! They're gonna start demanding price cuts. There are rivals in that business. Ask any Korean BSS owner in NJ about Macy beauty supply. Koreans want to kill her (I have heard them say they want to burn her store down) because she made a deal with distributors that even other Koreans CAN'T COMPETE WITH. The accounts are about who can create a constant flow of cash moving to the distributor.  Certain products are not to be sold within certain distances of each other because of the manufacturer's price control. Bohem hair is sold at Macy Beauty in Newark. NO OTHER BSS within a certain distance of Macy can get Bohem. Sure, Korean's only sell to each other that's between them. But distributors sell to whoever is gonna pay up. Other distributors exist!! They can't call talkin bout no $100 order. You have to build relationships with distributors. I know black people who have done it and they are the selected few who have been in business long term. They open on time. They have staple products on hand. If you can't keep rice, then what kind of Chinese store are you running? Of course you can't expect to cut a deal straight from the manufacturer on $100, but you have to get your product from somewhere otherwise, you're not running your business. Period. I don't care if you're selling rice or rollers.

ETA: The word "lazy" never crossed my keyboard. If you think you can retain customer by offering what you want when you want, you're misunderstood.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I know how this industry works. If you don't have a credit account with a distributor, you MUST pay cash/money order etc. They are not being blocked from buying from certain distributors. They open accounts based on VOLUME. The issue is NOT race!! Black BSS want to buy 1 box and get the same price as somebody buying 10 boxes! If you want a Centurion Amex, you have to spend $250k annually. If other people find out you're offering for less, they're gonna get pissed! They're gonna start demanding price cuts. There are rivals in that business. As any Korean BSS owner about Macy beauty supply. Koreans want to kill her (I have heard them say they want to burn her store down) because she made a deal with distributors that even other Koreans CAN'T COMPETE WITH. The accounts are about who can create a constant flow of cash moving to the distributor.  Certain products are not to be sold within certain distances of each other because of the manufacturer's price control. Bohem hair is sold at Macy Beauty in Newark. NO OTHER BSS within a certain distance of Macy can get Bohem. Sure, Korean's only sell to each other that's between them. But distributors sell to whoever is gonna pay up. Other distributors exist!! They can't call talkin bout no $100 order. You have to build relationships with distributors. *I know black people who have done it and they are the selected few who have been in business long term. They open on time. They have staple products on hand*. If you can't keep rice, then what kind of Chinese store are you running? Of course you can't expect to cut a deal straight from the manufacturer on $100, but you have to get your product from somewhere otherwise, you're not running your business. Period. I don't care if you're selling rice or rollers.



So how bout we contact them....and see if we can get them to somehow share their business skills with other Black BSS owners


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I'm confused.  Is Barack secretly part of the Korean mob keeping beauty supplies on lock?erplexed  Your "logic" is confusing.
> 
> It's easy to have rice available 24/7 when you can buy it at Walmart or 7-11.  However, it is pretty easy for a Black owned BSS to run out of products since the Koreans have the industry on lock such that manufacturers and distributors will not readily sell to a Black owned BSS.
> 
> Working harder/smarter in my mind does not equate to extortionist tactics i.e., don't sell products to that Black owned BSS or me and my 30 other Korean owned BSS will no longer buy from you.



They're not buying it at Walmart. That's the point. So Koreans are only a threat to Black businesses? I don't hear White BSS complaining...


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, uh, aren't we supposed to be coming together right now?

Did I really just read arguments over some dessert and rice? Really? 

Let's get back on topic, please.

What will our twitter hashtag be? So far, our choices are:

#StopTheBSS

and

#OccupyBlackHair

Anyone have anymore suggestions?


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> Unethical practices are not what I call business savy.


 

what i'm saying is that we need to get rid of this sense of entitlement.  They are not going to sell to us if they don't want to,.. so what are we going to do about it... we came up with protesting and yes that might work for a while, but in 5 years it could all go back to the starting situation.  The reason being is because you are trying to force a Producer, to abide by the wants of a secondary supplier and a customer.  Basic economics teaches of supply (primary) and demand.  If the demand of a product stays constant (and realistically it will over the long term), who has the control?

Unless we want to forever  be hanging on to someone elses shoe strings we need to become the *producer.  *When you are the producer you don't have to worry about "how long before the other party changes his mind".

Lets think global and lets analyze how a country handles situations like these.  Look at the Oil situation.  The US has been very dependent on oil, however we are not the major producers of oil.  Other countries who are the major producers set the price for oil.  When it goes down,.. the stock market flourishes,.. when prices go up... everyone gets nervous. The US also plays kiss a$$ to these countries so as not to upset them.

US Solution (still a work in progress)
- Going Green. 
- Self producing alternative energy sources

  they sell the idea as something for the environment but to washington, its something for the budget.  

They mandate city busses to run off of compressed natural gas,.. now going towards hybrid. tax breaks on hybrid cars

Places like NJ have big solar energy project

increase in wind-mill energy

Paying people to change out their oil furnaces

big tax breaks for businesses who use renewable energy

millions given to research on alternatives to gas

not so green... searching for oil in Alaska and down south

--------------------
Black businesses or the community in general obviously doesnt have the kind of capital that the US government does but we can learn from their principles. Be independent.  Its not a bad thing to expose shameful practices, but the only long term solution is to be the producer. Don't waste too much energy trying to force someone else to do something for you.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

and i suppose koreans having their product pamphlets in ALL KOREAN, literally refusing to sell to black vendors (not because of volume but because they ARE NOT KOREAN) is just....... what? Coincidence? maam, read the OP, and let me find some youtube videos and what not that explain the issue clearly and slowly cause you are not getting it.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 31, 2011)

empressri said:


> Here's my thing...we can barely come together on issues that go beyond hair. Hell we have Hasidic Jewish folks taking over our neighborhoods trying to push us out and make us conform to THEIR beliefs.....
> 
> Hell I remember trying to speak on this and everyone suddenly got deaf. I thought about making a video about avoiding Asian owned BSS stores but how the hell do they get into our neighborhoods in the first place?? Did we ever come around to see who was buying up what property?? And then did we decide SCREW THAT not in our neighborhood let's come together and have our own black owned something or another....
> 
> ...



Oh crap, I don't think I was around when you posted about that (or I missed the thread).  I guess being on the West Coast, I know that most of the BSS owners lease their buildings.  Very few actually own it.  

Also how can we get flared up about Asians buying or even leasing property when we're not prepared to buy or lease anything ourselves?  Most of the African Americans in the communities I lived in the Bay Area and now in Portland are being PUSHED out into the 'burbs because they can no longer afford to stay in the gentrified cities.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> So how bout we contact them....and see if we can get them to somehow share their business skills with other Black BSS owners



You can call Jimmy Owner of Clinton Hill Beauty supply and CEO and Manufacturer of Mylon Hair Care Products

497 Clinton Avenue
Newark, NJ 07103
973 624 6566

And

A black owned hair enterprise called Cut Creators. Mayor Corey Booker get's his hair cut here. (shaved, I should say) They also have Beauty supply, dollar stores, beauty parlor, etc...

47 Halsey St, 
Newark, NJ. 
973-732-2212

Razac is also in Newark.

25 Brenner Street
Newark, NJ 07108-1610
 (973) 622-3700


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is the documentary, love, it is called, Korean Takeover of the Black Hair Industry:


Part One
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msY2S3wdFVY

Part Two:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWeLiXHcSyU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Part Three
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azfEeDRvdlc&feature=related

Part Four
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m67P2kT7TzQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL








  here is his follow up of the documentary I posted above:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT-nX25UrsI&feature=related


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

When you say "stop waiting for someone to do it for you"....where are you seeing that?

I don't see ppl saying anything about doing anything for us....if anything we're (i THOUGHT) were talking about different ways to be able to take back our own haircare industry into our hands as a community...ourselves.

I asked earlier about how would we go about finding our own source just like the Koreans have their own source.

I asked how can WE get weave ourselves without the Koreans being involved.

How can we get these successful practices of Black BSS owners across the country? Can seminars be held?

I don't see how we're looking for anyone to do anything for us. I'm SICK of ppl doing things for us...bc in reality...they're not

Lets focus on ideas...... Focus on ideas, make a plan...find the solution.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> and i suppose koreans having their product pamphlets in ALL KOREAN, literally refusing to sell to black vendors (not because of volume but because they ARE NOT KOREAN) is just....... what? Coincidence? maam, read the OP, and let me find some youtube videos and what not that explain the issue clearly and slowly cause you are not getting it.



Really? 
http://www.beautytimes.com/news/articleList.html?sc_section_code=S1N1&view_type=sm


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Really?
> http://www.beautytimes.com/news/articleList.html?sc_section_code=S1N1&view_type=sm



watch that documentary, maybe take a sociology class.... then get back to me.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> When you say "stop waiting for someone to do it for you"....where are you seeing that?
> 
> I don't see ppl saying anything about doing anything for us....if anything we're (i THOUGHT) were talking about different ways to be able to take back our own haircare industry into our hands as a community...ourselves.
> 
> ...



there is already a BOBSA 

http://www.bobsa.org/


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> watch that documentary, maybe take a sociology class.... then get back to me.



I've taken plenty of classes in Public Policy, Social behaviors, ethics...at the Graduate Level. Take a Data Mining class and maybe attend some lectures on the Supply Chain and Logistics Management and then maybe you'll get 10%.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> You can call Jimmy Owner of Clinton Hill Beauty supply and CEO and Manufacturer of Mylon Hair Care Products
> 
> 497 Clinton Avenue
> Newark, NJ 07103
> ...



NOW we're gettin somewhere.....

Now  what we need to do....is find more Black owned BSS's and get them and these ppl to correspond with each other on how to improve their skills...but we still need to contact companies, distributors, etc...we need to connect the whole machine together to get it up and running.


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> and i suppose koreans having their product pamphlets in ALL KOREAN, literally refusing to sell to black vendors (not because of volume but because they ARE NOT KOREAN) is just....... what? Coincidence? maam, read the OP, and let me find some youtube videos and what not that explain the issue clearly and slowly cause you are not getting it.


 
and why NOT have it in all korean??  there's that entitlement thing I'm talking about.  Only Americans and english speaking countires wholeheartedly believe that English is the language of the world.  If you want something that I got and I've worked hard to put myself in the position where your patronage doesn't really matter to me... why must I cater to you.  If you want it bad enough... learn korean.  Pay a korean translator $500 to help initiate your business ties with this new company.  Other industries do it all the time.  My friend, a black girl, learned Japanese and majored in foreign relations/linguistics.  Now she works for other businesses as a translator.  Even in nursing I applied for so many city jobs and the first question was "do you speak spanish"... no spanish,.. no job.  

Even in small business, nothing gets handed to you unless you are willing to pay a STEEP price.  scratch "small business", and make that life.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I've taken plenty of classes in Public Policy, Social behaviors, ethics...at the Graduate Level. Take a Data Mining class and maybe attend some lectures on the Supply Chain and Logistics Management and then maybe you'll get 10%.



well thats disturbing because even with all that you are unable to do some critical thinking. lesigh.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> and why NOT have it in all korean??  there's that entitlement thing I'm talking about.  Only Americans and english speaking countires wholeheartedly believe that English is the language of the world.  If you want something that I got and I've worked hard to put myself in the position where your patronage doesn't really matter to me... why must I cater to you.  If you want it bad enough... learn korean.  Pay a korean translator $500 to help initiate your business ties with this new company.  Other industries do it all the time.  My friend, a black girl, learned Japanese and majored in foreign relations/linguistics.  Now she works for other businesses as a translator.  Even in nursing I applied for so many city jobs and the first question was "do you speak spanish"... no spanish,.. no job.
> 
> Even in small business, nothing gets handed to you unless you are willing to pay a STEEP price.  scratch "small business", and make that life.




meh, my point is that they are not trying to work with us. BUT we shouldnt want them to. The whole point of this thread is NOT to make the Asians work with us but to become COMPLETELY independent.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> there is already a BOBSA
> 
> http://www.bobsa.org/



I wonder how many Black BSS owners utilize them?


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> When you say "stop waiting for someone to do it for you"....where are you seeing that?
> 
> I don't see ppl saying anything about doing anything for us....if anything we're (i THOUGHT) were talking about different ways to be able to take back our own haircare industry into our hands as a community...ourselves.
> 
> ...


 
i read your post and I completely agreed with you and wasn't refering to your ideas.  I think that is the exact type of mentality we need to succeed long term.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> well thats disturbing because even with all that you are unable to do some critical thinking. lesigh.



I've sold my product in a BSS. Maybe making money is not longer considered critical thinking.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I've sold my product in a BSS. Maybe making money is not longer considered critical thinking.


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> meh, my point is that they are not trying to work with us. BUT we shouldnt want them to. The whole point of this thread is NOT to make the Asians work with us but to become COMPLETELY independent.


 
I agree that racism is a factor.  But maybe if find ways to produce our own products, use it to revitalize businesses in our community, maybe then we will be competite enough where they will be finding ways to make deals with us.  If we want respect from a huge industry we got to come to the table with bigger offerings i suppose.  And even if they refuse,... we will remain self sufficient.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I wonder how many Black BSS owners utilize them?



A lot.  This has been around for a while now.  If you are a Bobss, then 9/10, you know about them.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> and why NOT have it in all korean??  there's that entitlement thing I'm talking about.  Only Americans and english speaking countires wholeheartedly believe that English is the language of the world.  If you want something that I got and I've worked hard to put myself in the position where your patronage doesn't really matter to me... why must I cater to you.  *If you want it bad enough... learn korean*.  Pay a korean translator $500 to help initiate your business ties with this new company.  Other industries do it all the time.  My friend, a black girl, learned Japanese and majored in foreign relations/linguistics.  Now she works for other businesses as a translator.  Even in nursing I applied for so many city jobs and the first question was "do you speak spanish"... no spanish,.. no job.
> 
> Even in small business, nothing gets handed to you unless you are willing to pay a STEEP price.  scratch "small business", and make that life.



I agree w/you on that. I can say that is needed for us to be able to get our own supply of weave and whatnot. But im trying to find a way to keep us away from the Koreans PERIOD. We do our thing....they do theirs.

Im gonna go to bed now ya'll...class in the morning

Love ya'll! Goodnite!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> I agree that racism is a factor.  But maybe if find ways to produce our own products, use it to revitalize businesses in our community, maybe then we will be competite enough where they will be finding ways to make deals with us.  If we want respect from a huge industry we got to come to the table with bigger offerings i suppose.  And even if they refuse,... we will remain self sufficient.



HENCE a boycott of the asian BSS and buying products from black owned biz!! the whole entire point of this thread before it got derailed. 

BTW there are plenty of black folk making great products.. they are online and what not,just fyi. we gotta support our own.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> and why NOT have it in all korean??  there's that entitlement thing I'm talking about.  Only Americans and english speaking countires wholeheartedly believe that English is the language of the world.  If you want something that I got and I've worked hard to put myself in the position where your patronage doesn't really matter to me... why must I cater to you.  If you want it bad enough... learn korean.  Pay a korean translator $500 to help initiate your business ties with this new company.  Other industries do it all the time.  My friend, a black girl, learned Japanese and majored in foreign relations/linguistics.  Now she works for other businesses as a translator.  Even in nursing I applied for so many city jobs and the first question was "do you speak spanish"... no spanish,.. no job.
> 
> Even in small business, nothing gets handed to you unless you are willing to pay a STEEP price.  scratch "small business", and make that life.



After all, the Korean man learned English, right? 
My mother picked cotton and lima beans in Mississippi for $13/ wk for a white family. I'll be damned if I sit here moaning that some person caused me to not be successful. 1st Gen Master's degree holder and I will be whippin' my hair on graduation day in May. People complaining that something was taken from them and they're selling it! Hair is in India! You want hair? Go to Kerala and get it! You say your people are enslaved, speak for yourself. I'm free to be whatever I want, including BSS owner.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> NOW we're gettin somewhere.....
> 
> Now  what we need to do....is find more Black owned BSS's and get them and these ppl to correspond with each other on how to improve their skills...but we still need to contact companies, distributors, etc...we need to connect the whole machine together to get it up and running.



You don't think these people are already well connected?
What do you think they're doing at Bronner Brothers every year?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I agree w/you on that. I can say that is needed for us to be able to get our own supply of weave and whatnot. But im trying to find a way to keep us away from the Koreans PERIOD. We do our thing....they do theirs.
> 
> Im gonna go to bed now ya'll...class in the morning
> 
> Love ya'll! Goodnite!



You do realize that the hair on a lot of them track come off of a Korean head...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> You do realize that the hair on a lot of them track come off of a Korean head...



But not all of it does.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my first post (ever). I've been lurking for 4 years and have enjoyed every minute of it. I had to pay so I could post in this thread. I absolutely LOVE the passion here. I am so on board for whatever and will do whatever I need to in order to help. 

JeterCrazed 
We get it. Black people didn't work hard enough, black people didn't learn korean, black people sold their businesses, etc, etc, etc. Can you please stop with all the negativity and condescending comments? The whole point of this thread was to CONSTRUCTIVELY critique where WE went wrong and to ACTIVELY come up with ways (also known as a strategic plan) to get back on track. Everybody here knows the history of Black Americans and that none of this happened over night and it wasn't all one groups fault but what you are doing is destroying the overall theme of this thread. Please stop. If your mama worked hard and gave you everything and you worked and have everything and don't see the issues that many people in this thread see and want to fix then why are you even in this thread?? Your previous comments are very clear in your viewpoint and WE GET IT!!! Now, can you please stop so everyone else can continue with their POSITIVE CONSTRUCTIVE conversations about what can be done to fix the huge problem that we had a hand in creating but did not completely do by ourselves?


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> HENCE a boycott of the asian BSS and buying products from black owned biz!! the whole entire point of this thread before it got derailed.
> 
> BTW there are plenty of black folk making great products.. they are online and what not,just fyi. we gotta support our own.


 
You don't have to blatantly boycott one business for another one to succeed.  Concentrate on building a good black business, do the groundwork, make the necessary sacrifices, put in the time, get the word out and you will succeed. If "black empress hair supply" succeeds at making a good product/running a good business, taking calculated risks, procuring starter loans etc, and their quality surpasses the quality of "yellow dragon hair supply",.. then my patronage will naturally change.  But why boycott if we are not stepping up to provide something better/ on par,... or even if we are making it,.. not advertising well enough.

And no sarcasm at all, but I would really luv if we could start a list of great black hair products by category or business.

oh,.. and i keep on mentioning "price" because the other day I went to buy miss jessies curly pudding (she's black right?)  and one jar was $28!    How long does that thing really last.  And obviously,.. that was the retail price, but retail price is usually reflective of the producer price.  I'm going to assume that that company was looking for a high profit margin per unit sold instead of depending on mass sales/modest price to generate profit.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> But not all of it does.



That is very true. Cutting them out would be more than just not shopping at there stores and and the very extremes, it become impractical. Are you gonna boycott products that use Korean chemical suppliers, too?


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> You don't have to blatantly boycott one business for another one to succeed.  Concentrate on building a good black business, do the groundwork, make the necessary sacrifices, put in the time, get the word out and you will succeed. If "black empress hair supply" succeeds at making a good product/running a good business, taking calculated risks, procuring starter loans etc, and their quality surpasses the quality of "yellow dragon hair supply",.. then my patronage will naturally change.  But why boycott if we are not stepping up to provide something better/ on par,... or even if we are making it,.. not advertising well enough.
> 
> And no sarcasm at all, but I would really luv if we could start a list of great black hair products by category or business.
> 
> oh,.. and i keep on mentioning "price" because the other day I went to buy miss jessies curly pudding (she's black right?)  and one jar was $28!    How long does that thing really last.  And obviously,.. that was the retail price, but retail price is usually reflective of the producer price.  I'm going to assume that that company was looking for a high profit margin per unit sold instead of depending on mass sales/modest price to generate profit.



that list is a great idea.

I support a boycott because the koreans are racist. BSS are notorious for poor customer service, crap products, and as we have learned, purposefully try to keep black companies out of business. 

I want to BOYCOTT - I DO NOT WANT TO GIVE THEM ANY MORE OF MY BLACK MONEY. I firmly believe that black people should be benefiting from my passion for my black hair... not some koreans who will turn around and spit in my face.

And on Miss Jessies... i think they are full of ish but thats for another thread.

ETA: you all do realize that you have to start somewhere right? a boycott of korean bss is manageable and doable. i see you trying to sabotage a good thing.


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

what does ETA stand for?  is that me?   i'm serious...

if it is me... definitely not wanting to sabotage anything.  I'm not pro-korea or something... just thought our focus should be somewhere else.. but definitely not trying to change poeple's minds about boycotting stores that they feel disrespect them.

I personally am just on the lookout for some great new products and will do my part in helping to support them.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> That is very true. Cutting them out would be more than just not shopping at there stores and and the very extremes, it become impractical. Are you gonna boycott products that use Korean chemical suppliers, too?



For me...I would. I'm to the point where I can make what need. My new body lotion is sweet almond oil. I never even wear weave. 

All I'm saying is. I'm tired of the Asians taking advantage of us. We can nit pick all nite about what we as Black ppl suck at but what the heck does that do to fix it?? How are you gonna help? Are you Gonna help? This thread is looking for solutions. Not problems.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> This is my first post (ever). I've been lurking for 4 years and have enjoyed every minute of it. I had to pay so I could post in this thread. I absolutely LOVE the passion here. I am so on board for whatever and will do whatever I need to in order to help.
> 
> @JeterCrazed
> We get it. Black people didn't work hard enough, black people didn't learn korean, black people sold their businesses, etc, etc, etc. Can you please stop with all the negativity and condescending comments? The whole point of this thread was to CONSTRUCTIVELY critique where WE went wrong and to ACTIVELY come up with ways (also known as a strategic plan) to get back on track. Everybody here knows the history of Black Americans and that none of this happened over night and it wasn't all one groups fault but what you are doing is destroying the overall theme of this thread. Please stop. If your mama worked hard and gave you everything and you worked and have everything and don't see the issues that many people in this thread see and want to fix then why are you even in this thread?? Your previous comments are very clear in your viewpoint and WE GET IT!!! Now, can you please stop so everyone else can continue with their POSITIVE CONSTRUCTIVE conversations about what can be done to fix the huge problem that we had a hand in creating but did not completely do by ourselves?



This ENTIRE issue exists at the retail end of the industry. There is this whole conspiracy theory of why black BSS don't succeed. Ok. I get it. Koreans don't want to do business with us. Koreans are the cause that we can't even make our own perms. Ok... Miss Jessie is charging $57 for a large jar of moisturizer being marketed to her own people. She's doing quite well. Good for her! The sounds of this thread are to the liking of mob psychology. You think African Americans are the majority of the hair market worldwide? You think we're the sole income of Korean business? There are successful Black BSS! Koreans are not stopping them! Black businesses have summits and do band together in this industry. The reasons for failure has little to do with the "Korean Mafia." Why are they a priority?


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

@ Carmelella  
No disrespect (and I really means this) but if you are just looking for some products and think "just thought our focus should be somewhere else"why are you in this thread? Boycotting KBSS and brain storming ways to get back into a market is the focus so why would our focus be somewhere else? There are different threads dedicated to different topics. This one has a very specific theme and if you aren't really here for that (which is fine, not looking for consensus) then shouldn't you go where there are people giving what you are looking for? Again, no disrespect. I'm not saying you can't be here or don't have a right to be here. It's like a KKK meeting. I'm not going to attend because they aren't serving what I want. I'm not going to go and then talk about equality and why the white man isn't better.  I hope you do not take this the wrong way.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> This ENTIRE issue exists at the retail end of the industry. There is this whole conspiracy theory of why black BSS don't succeed. Ok. I get it. Koreans don't want to do business with us. Koreans are the cause that we can't even make our own perms. Ok... Miss Jessie is charging $57 for a large jar of moisturizer being marketed to her own people. She's doing quite well. Good for her! The sounds of this thread are to the liking of mob psychology. You think African Americans are the majority of the hair market worldwide? You think we're the sole income of Korean business? There are successful Black BSS! Koreans are not stopping them! Black businesses have summits and do band together in this industry. The reasons for failure has little to do with the "Korean Mafia." Why are they a priority?



Bc there's 3 of them in my hood and they are rude as hell and still expect us to give them our money even tho they treat us like $h!t....THAT'S why they're the priority. 

It shouldn't BE that way and we need to fix it. 

Now if this thread gets locked....we start anew.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> what does ETA stand for?  is that me?   i'm serious...
> 
> if it is me... definitely not wanting to sabotage anything.  I'm not pro-korea or something... just thought our focus should be somewhere else.. but definitely not trying to change poeple's minds about boycotting stores that they feel disrespect them.
> 
> I personally am just on the lookout for some great new products and will do my part in helping to support them.



eta means edited to add.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> This ENTIRE issue exists at the retail end of the industry. There is this whole conspiracy theory of why black BSS don't succeed. Ok. I get it. Koreans don't want to do business with us. Koreans are the cause that we can't even make our own perms. Ok... Miss Jessie is charging $57 for a large jar of moisturizer being marketed to her own people. She's doing quite well. Good for her! The sounds of this thread are to the liking of mob psychology. You think African Americans are the majority of the hair market worldwide? You think we're the sole income of Korean business? There are successful Black BSS! Koreans are not stopping them! Black businesses have summits and do band together in this industry. The reasons for failure has little to do with the "Korean Mafia." Why are they a priority?



I never said:
-African Americans are the majority of the hair market 
-There weren't successful black owned BSS stores
-Anything about a "Korean Mafia".


They are a priority (*in this thread*) because that's what the op started the thread about. This is an INDIVIDUAL thread talking about a SPECIFIC activity and group of people. Same example I gave Carmelella. Why go to a KKK meeting asking why is "race" a priority??

This is what I'm talking about. You are being so argumentative that you are coming at me with stuff I NEVER SAID.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Bc there's 3 of them in my hood and they are rude as hell and still expect us to give them our money even tho they treat us like $h!t....THAT'S why they're the priority.
> 
> It shouldn't BE that way and we need to fix it.
> 
> Now if this thread gets locked....we start anew.



I really, _really_ hope this thread doesn't get locked. It's such a shame that we can't "peacefully e-assembly" lol.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> For me...I would. I'm to the point where I can make what need. My new body lotion is sweet almond oil. I never even wear weave.
> 
> All I'm saying is. I'm tired of the Asians taking advantage of us. We can nit pick all nite about what we as Black ppl suck at but what the heck does that do to fix it?? How are you gonna help? Are you Gonna help? This thread is looking for solutions. Not problems.



*sigh* Can I have a list of people NOT taking advantage of black people? 

I don't know how we got to the point to assume that black business owners do not unite and communicate with each other. The ones that fail do so because of poor business practices. When you call Cut Creators, what are you planning to say/ask? I don't know any BSS owner in Newark or Irvington that doesn't know Clinton Hill Beauty Supply.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Although I support taking back the black hair care industry, as in trying to have a larger level of ownership in the bss (hair weave is really a personal "I could care less about" because of the unethical practices that are behind acquiring it), I do not support blanket statements about other racial groups.

Just because you encountered 2 bad apples, does not mean the whole bunch is spoiled.  As black people, we should know how it feels to be stereotyped.  We don't have to put down one group in order to stand strong.  There are some asian bss owners who are nice, or at least they know how to exhibit excellent customer service skills. I've seen disrespect both ways while in a BSS.  But that is a whole-nother issue.

Yes a lot of shady things have been done as far as the bhci is concerned but we can blame our own government for some of that as well.  If you read the resources, watch the documentary I posted, do research, then you will know that the koreans are not the only guilty party here.  There were a lot of politics behind what happened.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> I never said:
> -African Americans are the majority of the hair market
> -There weren't successful black owned BSS stores
> -Anything about a "Korean Mafia".
> ...



That's interesting because my post didn't say you said those things, hence the question marks. I'm telling the OP that this is NOT the reason that BSS are failing.I'm entitled to my viewpoint as is everyone else.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> *sigh* Can I have a list of people NOT taking advantage of black people?
> 
> I don't know how we got to the point to assume that black business owners do not unite and communicate with each other. The ones that fail do so because of poor business practices. When you call Cut Creators, what are you planning to say/ask? I don't know any BSS owner in Newark or Irvington that doesn't know Clinton Hill Beauty Supply.



Did you read the beginning of the thread when we said we have to start SOMEWHERE to get our community together and it should start with hair bc we spend so much money in this industry?

What is your aim here?


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 31, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> It is more than likely not black owned. I know the BSS close to my house isn't. They hire Blacks but the employees are being supervised by someone who is Asian.
> It's all a front.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think it will change because of supply and demand. They have the market cornered and are able to sell at low prices.
> ...


 

Im getting there....slowly but surely...This is rediculous (sp)


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Although I support taking back the black hair care industry, as in trying to have a larger level of ownership in the bss (hair weave is really a personal "I could care less about" because of the unethical practices that are behind acquiring it), I do not support blanket statements about other racial groups.
> 
> Just because you encountered 2 bad apples, does not mean the whole bunch is spoiled.  As black people, we should know how it feels to be stereotyped.  We don't have to put down one group in order to stand strong.  There are some asian bss owners who are nice, or at least they know how to exhibit excellent customer service skills. I've seen disrespect both ways while in a BSS.  But that is a whole-nother issue.
> 
> *Yes a lot of shady things have been done as far as the bhci is concerned but we can blame our own government for some of that as well.*  If you read the resources, watch the documentary I posted, do research, then you will know that* the koreans are not the only guilty party here*.  There were a lot of politics behind what happened.



Exactly. Which is why the "black people didn't do xyz..." is pointless. There are multiple players in this game and all had a hand in creating the current problem. Like SmilingElephant said, this thread IS about brainstorming solutions not creating more problems or nit picking what black people didn't do in the past but what we will do now.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Although I support taking back the black hair care industry, as in trying to have a larger level of ownership in the bss (hair weave is really a personal "I could care less about" because of the unethical practices that are behind acquiring it), I do not support blanket statements about other racial groups.
> 
> Just because you encountered 2 bad apples, does not mean the whole bunch is spoiled.  As black people, we should know how it feels to be stereotyped.  We don't have to put down one group in order to stand strong.  There are some asian bss owners who are nice, or at least they know how to exhibit excellent customer service skills. I've seen disrespect both ways while in a BSS.  But that is a whole-nother issue.
> 
> Yes a lot of shady things have been done as far as the bhci is concerned but we can blame our own government for some of that as well.  If you read the resources, watch the documentary I posted, do research, then you will know that the koreans are not the only guilty party here.  There were a lot of politics behind what happened.



I respect this

But can we find a solution to the problem?

Instead of jus sayin " that's just the way it is". Does it HAVE to just be that way?

ETA: not saying you said that...but that's what I'm hearing from some posters here. 

Should we just leave it like it is? I don't think so.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> That's interesting because my post didn't say you said those things, hence the question marks. I'm telling the OP that this is NOT the reason that BSS are failing.I'm entitled to my viewpoint as is everyone else.



I'm sorry. I misunderstood but when you quote someone's comment it means you are talking to them in forum world (or at least here) in case you didn't know. So if you were "telling the OP" then you should @ their name or quote what they said so he/she will know you are talking to him/her.  Everyone knows you are entitled to your viewpoint, no need to state the obvious.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> .* .......You think African Americans are the majority of the hair market worldwide? *



Not African americans alone but black people as a whole, absolutely!  Asian owned bss exist in other nations besides the US and we as black people spend a pretty big chunk of money on haircare products and other consumer goods overall.  Our buying power is tremendous and we have more power than we think when it comes to the general marketplace.  If black people EVER got together and stop spending money money on one industry we would put a hurting on them.  

Black people like to look good and do not mind spending money to do so.  Data shows that.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I know how this industry works. If you don't have a credit account with a distributor, you MUST pay cash/money order etc. They are not being blocked from buying from certain distributors. They open accounts based on VOLUME. The issue is NOT race!! Black BSS want to buy 1 box and get the same price as somebody buying 10 boxes! If you want a Centurion Amex, you have to spend $250k annually. If other people find out you're offering for less, they're gonna get pissed! They're gonna start demanding price cuts. There are rivals in that business. Ask any Korean BSS owner in NJ about Macy beauty supply. Koreans want to kill her (I have heard them say they want to burn her store down) because she made a deal with distributors that even other Koreans CAN'T COMPETE WITH. The accounts are about who can create a constant flow of cash moving to the distributor. Certain products are not to be sold within certain distances of each other because of the manufacturer's price control. Bohem hair is sold at Macy Beauty in Newark. NO OTHER BSS within a certain distance of Macy can get Bohem. Sure, Korean's only sell to each other that's between them. But distributors sell to whoever is gonna pay up. Other distributors exist!! They can't call talkin bout no $100 order. You have to build relationships with distributors. I know black people who have done it and they are the selected few who have been in business long term. They open on time. They have staple products on hand. If you can't keep rice, then what kind of Chinese store are you running? Of course you can't expect to cut a deal straight from the manufacturer on $100, but you have to get your product from somewhere otherwise, you're not running your business. Period. I don't care if you're selling rice or rollers.
> 
> ETA: The word "lazy" never crossed my keyboard. If you think you can retain customer by offering what you want when you want, you're misunderstood.


 
as someone who is working and living in Asia, JeterCrazed is very much on point regarding Korean/asian business practices. Most of Asia is cash-based--excluding financial hubs like Hong Kong, Singapore and Bangkok. Here in Beijing, almost 90% of business needs/transactions are paid using cash--most vendors and financial institutions won't even touch US dollars or foreign credit cards/checks--and credit is extended only after establishing a strong, consistent relationship. This goes for private and government business. Nothing can move forward until the relationship is established, and then, you must be consistently solid in your dealings and the way you conduct business, in order to maintain the relationship. Here, its called 'guangxi' (gwang-shee). 

They do this in-country, amongst other Asians and in their western dealings. More than likely, a lot of the Korean-owned businesses in the US have ties to a parent company/owner in Korea, so they conduct business accordingly. The US companies and organizations that I've dealt with who've had a long history of doing business in Asia have worked hard to establish strong ties by taking the time to understand the business practices of their asian partners and competitors and being flexible enough to meet them halfway. Of the companies/organizations that struggle (incuding Uncle Sam's crew), you find many are not willing to meet halfway or take the time to understand their way. In my line of work, we've had the best success when emphasis is placed on mutual respect and cooperative activities--things that bring us closer together and focus on our similarities rather than our differences.

On a personal note: unless you are in a western-style store, you must negotiate/bargain/haggle/hustle for EVERYTHING...clothes, food, services--everything is negotiable and everyone gets their hustle on, buyer and seller alike. the average person here knows the market prices of goods and services and will bargain for the best price, and if a vendor doesn't give you the price you want, you walk away, the seller gives in, you look around elsewhere, or admit defeat. 

Not taking any sides...just wanted to share what I'm seeing daily.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Bc there's 3 of them in my hood and they are rude as hell and still expect us to give them our money even tho they treat us like $h!t....THAT'S why they're the priority.
> 
> It shouldn't BE that way and we need to fix it.
> 
> Now if this thread gets locked....we start anew.




I don't give my money to *ANYBODY *treating me like crap! I would LOVE for you to come to NJ and see how the Black BSS run, the successful ones and otherwise. Maybe I will go to the one in your original post and video tape the experience. 
In no capacity can I believe that black people in America are a victim to anything today.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I don't give my money to *ANYBODY *treating me like crap! I would LOVE for you to come to NJ and see how the Black BSS run, the successful ones and otherwise. Maybe I will go to the one in your original post and video tape the experience.
> *In no capacity can I believe that black people in America are a victim to anything today.*



im SO done.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> Exactly. Which is why the "black people didn't do xyz..." is pointless. There are multiple players in this game and all had a hand in creating the current problem. Like SmilingElephant said, this thread IS about brainstorming solutions not creating more problems or nit picking what black people didn't do in the past but what we will do now.




I like you, welcome to the forums


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent thread. I'm definitely down for boycotting or doing anything to further contribute to the cause. I'm all about doing better when I know better. I already make it a priority of mine to support black hair care businesses. My hair care is 90%+ from black companies. The only things I purchase from BSS's (Sally's) is nail polish, plastic caps, and recently flexi rods.

I have nothing else to add to this thread other than my committment. Also, I'm inspired to dedicate further research into this issue by using this as a topic for my cultural politics research paper. 

*Note to self: check to see if "Hair Story" is in my school library*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I don't give my money to *ANYBODY *treating me like crap! I would LOVE for you to come to NJ and see how the Black BSS run, the successful ones and otherwise. Maybe I will go to the one in your original post and video tape the experience.
> In no capacity can I believe that black people in America are a victim to anything today.



So basically you sayin things should stay the way they are?


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I don't give my money to *ANYBODY *treating me like crap! I would LOVE for you to come to NJ and see how the Black BSS run, the successful ones and otherwise. Maybe I will go to the one in your original post and video tape the experience.
> *In no capacity can I believe that black people in America are a victim to anything today*.



I refuse to employ a gif to demonstrate how that statement made me feel.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

nisemac
Relationships are the make it or break it in the hair industry. If you don't make your way in with a business benefiting the distributor, you will be cut. That is the culture. They don't take every dollar passed at them, it's not worth it to them to cater to small, short-lived accounts. AND they don't want other people thinking that's the way they do business.

OT:Have you been to the bath houses out there? I went to the Korean one in Jersey and it was like I woke up in Soeul.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> nisemac
> Relationships are the make it or break it in the hair industry. If you don't make your way in with a business benefiting the distributor, you will be cut. That is the culture. They don't take every dollar passed at them, it's not worth it to them to cater to small, short-lived accounts. AND they don't want other people thinking that's the way they do business.
> 
> OT:Have you been to the bath houses out there? I went to the Korean one in Jersey and it was like I woke up in Soeul.



if you read the OP you would see that these people REFUSE to create relationships with black business owners.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> oh,.. and i keep on mentioning "price" because the other day I went to buy miss jessies curly pudding (she's black right?) and one jar was $28!  How long does that thing really last. And obviously,.. that was the retail price, but retail price is usually reflective of the producer price. I'm going to assume that that company was looking for a high profit margin per unit sold instead of depending on mass sales/modest price to generate profit.


 
Carmelella, why is it wrong that they charge what they charge for their products? If I understand correctly, Miss Jessie's started out in their salons as a salon quality product, right? Then, why shouldn't they charge salon prices for their products? I dunno what their business plan was...they probably saw a need in a special market (curly/kinky hair) and saw that the need wasn't being filled.

I think, if we are willing to support AA business and products made and distributed by AAs, then we need to be willing to pay/invest. i've never understood why we are willing to spend on others but not ourselves? as its been mentioned, we have an enourmous amount of spending power, and if we collectively decide where to put our money, we could send a very strong message.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> nisemac
> Relationships are the make it or break it in the hair industry. If you don't make your way in with a business benefiting the distributor, you will be cut. That is the culture. They don't take every dollar passed at them, it's not worth it to them to cater to small, short-lived accounts. AND they don't want other people thinking that's the way they do business.
> 
> OT:Have you been to the bath houses out there? I went to the Korean one in Jersey and it was like I woke up in Soeul.



Okay so it's based on building relationships. 

1.) Are you saying that Black ppl are incapable of building rapport with businesses of a different culture?

2.) what if Blacks are having issue with building these relationships bc let's not remain oblivious to the fact that blatant racism is alive and still kickin as we speak. 

The question still remains:

WHAT IS THE SOLUTION???!


----------



## lustrous (Oct 31, 2011)

The OP was so informative and had such potential. 

Now all i'm reading are e-debates. Do the semantics matter? May we just pass the information on so that others can make informed decisions? People will come to their own conclusions and i highly doubt many will say at the end of this - "man, i sure do wish i was still in my ignorant bubble" some will but it's not our job to babysit or drive our opinions home to everyone.

I'm telling my family and my friends about this. In the future, i will think twice before shopping at an aisian BSS. this info is food for thought. thoughts lead to ideas and ideas lead to movements. plant a seed without the expectation that a ginormous beanstalk has to grow RIGHT NOW. That is all.

-if you disagree with me. I respect that. But please believe that i will not be responding to any attacks on this post. I will not cultivate heated or riotus dissent.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> So basically you sayin things should stay the way they are?



I'm saying black people should work smarter to better their business and not immediately react to paranoia that some other ethnic group, race, religion, creed...is honing in on their success. I HOPE that there are Black BSS owners even lurking on this thread  trying to find out what we're using. I've even pleaded with Black BSS owners to buy products I know people are flocking to WHITE (not Korean) BSS to get. Even promising to buy out their stock if it doesn't sell and still they don't buy it.  And these are people who I talk to on a personal level, NOT random stores I'm walking into. Stop selling fake Gucci bags and bootleg Michael Jackson CDs in the front. Stop burning oils and incense! Who wants to buy a new headscarf smelling like old cigarettes? 
Of course there may be Koreans who are racist toward blacks. There are blacks racist toward Koreans! But the culture difference is creating an impression of a blanketed malice that's just not there.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I respect this
> 
> But can we find a solution to the problem?
> 
> ...



I think we on hairboards do the right thing. We help each other become better consumers by informing others of the ingredients in a product and choosing to shop at black hair care companies who meet our needs.  Or better yet, we teach each other how to become independent and create our own products that fit our own needs. We are ahead of the curve on hairboards as far as the "natural haircare 'movement' " is concerned.  These big companies are trying to play catch up to US.  They are studying US. They are seeing what we use and trying to catch up. 

We set the trends in the marketplace, not the stores/producers.  Do you think it is an accident that more natural hair products are popping up in the stores?  More "transitioning" kits are showing up in the store.  It is up to us to continue to be a leader in haircare and like I said before, we have the power to shift control of haircare back in the hands of more blacks if we continue to buy products that blacks make.

Maybe we need a "black list" or an "all black everything" haircare list for those to shop at black businesses if they so chose to.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Not African americans alone but black people as a whole, absolutely!  Asian owned bss exist in other nations besides the US and we as black people spend a pretty big chunk of money on haircare products and other consumer goods overall.  Our buying power is tremendous and we have more power than we think when it comes to the general marketplace.  If black people EVER got together and stop spending money money on one industry we would put a hurting on them.
> 
> *Black people like to look good and do not mind spending money to do so.  Data shows that.*



 So do other races.  I've seen how much people (usually non-blacks) spend at Sephora, sephora.com (worked at the corporate level there once), Ulta.com and a host of other stores and sites, but do we have to spend SO much more?  We are not spending that kind of money on skin care products, teeth whitening, plastic surgery, etc, but its mostly hair care products and mostly weaves.  As someone said, if we can stop the dependence on weaves, it would/could make a huge impact.  

Mo to the...:welcome3:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Tomorrows Topic:

Is CurlMart draining our community as well? Where are our Black dollars going?

Help your community ppl.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> if you read the OP you would see that these people REFUSE to create relationships with black business owners.


 

tamz412  I'd say its both...those that won't do business and those that they must establish a relationship with. there are aspects of the asian culture that are very challenging. often, a lack of willingness to engage in any dealings could be attributed to the benefit factor. If off the top, they see that a $1000 sale is not worth it, they cut ties then. I'm not defending the behavior, just stating what I've seen. To them, its not always offensive, but a matter of why wasting anyone's time. They tend to be very short and curt in their dealings--something considered rude by western standards.

again, i'm not disputing the racism and other tactics described in the OP, but there are so many other factors involved that don't even include them.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so it's based on building relationships.
> 
> 1.) Are you saying that Black ppl are incapable of building rapport with businesses of a different culture?
> 
> ...



Some black people are incapable of building rapport with businesses of a different culture  absolutely and unfortunately. Those who cannot, fail. Survival of the fittest.

Racism exists in all directions. 

Retail is about the customer. Focus on DEMAND! There is no demand in my area for black-owned BSS who are unwilling to stock products customers need.  "Scared money don't make no money." That boils it down right there.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Tomorrows Topic:
> 
> Is CurlMart draining our community as well? Where are our Black dollars going?
> 
> Help your community ppl.


Do you have a hunch? What's going on with curlmart?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Tomorrows Topic:
> 
> Is CurlMart draining our community as well? Where are our Black dollars going?
> 
> Help your community ppl.



It is tomorrow here. 

That is an interesting question. I would say one battle at a time, but _some _of those dollars are going to some of the Black owned product manufacturers who sell on the site.

There are other websites, http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/, http://www.hairizonbeauty.com/, etc we should give our money to...


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQUuHFKP-9s


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so it's based on building relationships.
> 
> 1.) Are you saying that Black ppl are incapable of building rapport with businesses of a different culture?
> 
> ...


 
if i may offer my thoughts...

1. I can speak about my experience here in China....one the reasons I chose to come to Asia was because I had the opportunity, back in the U.S. to participate in a meeting between a US gov agency and its Chinese equivalent. During the meeting, i noticed that the 'face' of the U.S. government, the people the Chinese had to deal with, were all african americans. The face of America, was not only black because of our President, but black at the grassroots, inter-agency level. the people who do the ground work so that our high level political leaders can sit face to face on the world community was black. Also, when I arrived here, i saw Nigerians (there's a 'little Nigeria' here), Ghanians, and other blacks of the diaspora doing business here.  So, blacks are VERY capable of forging relationships of different cultures. The main problem is that there are so few of us on the scene. So few of us who even bother to get a passport 
and travel to somewhere other than Europe or a cruise to the Bahamas.

2. Yes, blatant racism is alive and well. I've had some special treatment--mainly by other westerners (germans, russians, and white americans), or asians who didn't know my nationality. I've been mistaken for South African, Libyan, mixed (either chinese or white or something) or they're confused. But I've learned that, there is respect for the authority of the position. 

Solution:

1. Create a database of black owned hair supply/resources etc. A comprehensive list with a ratings sytems.  

2. Hold these businesses accountable. Encourage customer reviews and ratings. Designate a 'business of the year' that recognizes a business that contributes to the black community, provides quality products at fair prices, and outstanding customer service.

3. Just as we have challenges here on the forum, create one for people to 'buy black' be it for a month, 3 months etc. Have participants submit receipt totals showing how much of their money went to black owned business. Tally everything up and send it to the major Black business association and tell them 

This might not be much, but its one of those things, i think, where an individual has to consciously decide they are going to do this...like going vegan, or raw food, or organic.

i don't think there is an immediate solution, people have to be in it for the long haul.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> @nisemac
> Relationships are the make it or break it in the hair industry. If you don't make your way in with a business benefiting the distributor, you will be cut. That is the culture. They don't take every dollar passed at them, it's not worth it to them to cater to small, short-lived accounts. AND they don't want other people thinking that's the way they do business.
> 
> OT:Have you been to the bath houses out there? I went to the Korean one in Jersey and it was like I woke up in Soeul.


 
I do agree about the relationships, but I also feel that China, Korea, and a host of other Asian countries need to step up to the plate if they wish to be full participants of the global community. of course, there's no real incentive when there are 4 billion customers within your region. They have to start accepting that not all of their ways are beneficial and acceptable for long-term relationships. and that is the problem. a lack of understanding on both sides.

OT:I've had Chinese massage (lawdy), but haven't made my way to Seoul for the baths yet...its definitely on my list of places to visit while living here (I've got 3 years!)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

nisemac said:


> if i may offer my thoughts...
> 
> 1. I can speak about my experience here in China....one the reasons I chose to come to Asia was because I had the opportunity, back in the U.S. to participate in a meeting between a US gov agency and its Chinese equivalent. During the meeting, i noticed that the 'face' of the U.S. government, the people the Chinese had to deal with, were all african americans. The face of America, was not only black because of our President, but black at the grassroots, inter-agency level. the people who do the ground work so that our high level political leaders can sit face to face on the world community was black. Also, when I arrived here, i saw Nigerians (there's a 'little Nigeria' here), Ghanians, and other blacks of the diaspora doing business here.  So, blacks are VERY capable of forging relationships of different cultures. The main problem is that there are so few of us on the scene. So few of us who even bother to get a passport
> and travel to somewhere other than Europe or a cruise to the Bahamas.
> ...



*queue the fireworks*

THIS!!! This is what I'm talkin about! Possible solutions!!!

I really like this list and a Buy Black challenge sounds awesome! I didn't even think of that


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

CocoT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQUuHFKP-9s



Thank you.


----------



## nisemac (Oct 31, 2011)

props where props is due...ms-gg she also mentioned creating a list of businesses.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

nisemac said:


> if i may offer my thoughts...
> 
> 1. I can speak about my experience here in China....one the reasons I chose to come to Asia was because I had the opportunity, back in the U.S. to participate in a meeting between a US gov agency and its Chinese equivalent. During the meeting, i noticed that the 'face' of the U.S. government, the people the Chinese had to deal with, were all african americans. The face of America, was not only black because of our President, but black at the grassroots, inter-agency level. the people who do the ground work so that our high level political leaders can sit face to face on the world community was black. Also, when I arrived here, i saw Nigerians (there's a 'little Nigeria' here), Ghanians, and other blacks of the diaspora doing business here.  So, blacks are VERY capable of forging relationships of different cultures. The main problem is that there are so few of us on the scene. So few of us who even bother to get a passport
> and travel to somewhere other than Europe or a cruise to the Bahamas.
> ...



Thank you so much for this constructive piece of advise. It is highly needed, much preferred, and greatly appreciated.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

How about we find the black owned BSS in our neighborhood and distribute that list. That way we give people options. When you go the store and you can't find what you need, write to the manufacturer and ask them to sell it to that BSS or start a petition for the manufacturer to sell to that BSS. If the manufacturer refuses to sell to the BSS when customers are clearly asking them to, then that seems basis for legal action. I am sure what the KBSA is doing is illegal, but this way it is more than hearsay.


----------



## lustrous (Oct 31, 2011)

AH! the smell of progress in a positive direction! =D. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

greenandchic & ms-gg 

Thank you so much for the friendly welcome.


----------



## Queenmickie (Oct 31, 2011)

nisemac wow! This is very interesting. Can you tell us more about your experiences living among the Chinese? Sorry is this is off topic. What kind of work are you doing? Is it easy to find black hair care products there??? What is your day-to-day like when they don't know your position? I'm from Brooklyn, and I love going to Chinatown in NYC. For the most part the people there are indifferent to me. Not mean or rude, but not especially nice either. It feels as though they are aware that my presence means more money in their community for them. I could be reading too much into it though. I love your idea for a buy black challenge. I'm so down for that! I live in Italy and will not be ordering from Sally's anytime soon.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

nisemac said:


> tamz412  I'd say its both...those that won't do business and those that they must establish a relationship with. there are aspects of the asian culture that are very challenging. often, a lack of willingness to engage in any dealings could be attributed to the benefit factor. If off the top, they see that a $1000 sale is not worth it, they cut ties then. I'm not defending the behavior, just stating what I've seen. To them, its not always offensive, but a matter of why wasting anyone's time. They tend to be very short and curt in their dealings--something considered rude by western standards.
> 
> again, i'm not disputing the racism and other tactics described in the OP, but there are so many other factors involved that don't even include them.



cool, thakns for the insight. i can see how it is both but i choose to not ignore how they corner us out of the market. it is important to understand how cultural differences play a part.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm glad this thread is (seemingly) getting back on track, because frankly, I was annoyed and pissed that it couldn't stay positive.

Even when we're trying to change and do better by ourselves, folks still gotta come in with some negativity that does nothing but bring down the morale of what we're trying to achieve.

For what? 

If you don't agree with what we're trying to achieve or if you think black people are too ignorant to make a change or if you have absolutely nothing constructive to add to this thread, you're welcome to KIM. Nobody in here wants to hear none of that mess.

Yeah, you paid your 6.50 and you have an opinion and blah, blah, blah, but WE don't wanna hear it in this thread.

That's it and that's all. 

Mo to the... Thank you for coming out of lurkdome to give us your ideas/opinions. It's very much appreciated. 

Love your name! Every time I see it, this pops in my head:


----------



## candy626 (Oct 31, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> But how many BSS actually sell those brands? The most "natural" hair care product I've ever seen in a traditional Korean BSS is Mixed Chicks (behind the counter under lock & key mind you).



Lol so true. I'm starting to see some products like Mixed Chicks and Miss Jessie's at Asian BBS but they are definitely behind the counter.


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> @ Carmelella
> No disrespect (and I really means this) but if you are just looking for some products and think "just thought our focus should be somewhere else"why are you in this thread? Boycotting KBSS and brain storming ways to get back into a market is the focus so why would our focus be somewhere else? There are different threads dedicated to different topics. This one has a very specific theme and if you aren't really here for that (which is fine, not looking for consensus) then shouldn't you go where there are people giving what you are looking for? Again, no disrespect. I'm not saying you can't be here or don't have a right to be here. It's like a KKK meeting. I'm not going to attend because they aren't serving what I want. I'm not going to go and then talk about equality and why the white man isn't better. I hope you do not take this the wrong way.


 
No insult taken.  But I compare this to lets say 50 some odd years ago.  Civil rights movement and the mechanism to promote change.  A whole group of people complain that they are not treated well in the supermarket, the owners disrespect them although they are based in the black community.  Some in this group have not been disrespected, don't know the intricate workings of their supermarket but would just rather see black money go into black hands.  A group of people say well lets boycott the supermarket.  In two months time the supermarket takes a hit, changes their ways somewhat.  If the boycotters focused on ruining a business and not creating an empire on their own then they will always be at the mercy of the original supermarket.

No one is going to say "don't boycott".  go without food if you want,... but in the long run* you'd be a lot more productive* if all your energy was focused on self-sufficiency instead of trying to convince shrewd business owners to "play nice".  Unlike 50 years ago there is no law stopping anyone from being self sufficient,... they just aren't,.. or at least not on the same scale as the koreans.  50 years ago they boycotted but the big picture was changeing the law...their empire of sorts.  Today,.. I say go ahead and boycott, but don't forget the bigger picture.

I would also like to see more black businesses hustle, go to india and malaysia like the koreans did and set up shop. But to some, that is unimagineable because they think small. They want to do international business and think that people are going to be "fair/play nice". That does not happen in ANY MARKET (black/white/yellow..never happens). If to date I'm not seeing the effort to procure and sell black owned products from the ground up (not third party resale) then why should I boycott Bobby Boss ?  

Hence why I said we should get organized and create a database of sorts on this forum and categorize all the good products that we've already created.  Support them, get the word out, share.  Maybe mid-level success would give them the motivation to move on to bigger things like weaves, or maybe a successful company would have the capital to loan to a company actually interested in making weaves/hair tools from the ground up.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

nisemac I love the idea of doing a "buy black" challenge, what an awesome idea!

How many folks would be willing to do this?

Do you all think buying black should apply to independent online vendors (Shescentit, Qhemet, Oyin, etc) as well, or do you think it should only apply to black owned bss'?

Also, keeping up with how much money is spent at black stores is an awesome idea! I'm thinking that everyone can check in whenever they make a purchase and share how much they spent and at what store.

Shoot, we can even have a photobucket or picturetrail account to save scans of reciepts. Of course, only one or two people would have access to the account because if everyone did, it would be an unorganized mess.


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 31, 2011)

bludaydreamer said:


> How about we find the black owned BSS in our neighborhood and distribute that list. That way we give people options. When you go the store and you can't find what you need, write to the manufacturer and ask them to sell it to that BSS or start a petition for the manufacturer to sell to that BSS. If the manufacturer refuses to sell to the BSS when customers are clearly asking them to, then that seems basis for legal action. I am sure what the KBSA is doing is illegal, but this way it is more than hearsay.


 

great idea


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

bludaydreamer said:


> How about we find the black owned BSS in our neighborhood and distribute that list. That way we give people options. When you go the store and you can't find what you need, write to the manufacturer and ask them to sell it to that BSS or start a petition for the manufacturer to sell to that BSS. If the manufacturer refuses to sell to the BSS when customers are clearly asking them to, then that seems basis for legal action. I am sure what the KBSA is doing is illegal, but this way it is more than hearsay.



First research the industry. BSS do not go to manufacturers. They go to distributors.  
You would need to find out who their distributor is. Many BSS store owners are unwilling to give up that information.  
This is not a civil rights issue. I have an aunt that works these particular cases directly at the NJ Division of Civil Rights if u wanna call her, too. Claude Hammercy. Smh

It only takes ONE phone call to file a report. I will ask her today how far they've gone if ANY complaint has crossed her desk. To solve a problem, you must first identify the cause. It has been misidentified!

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 31, 2011)

Please call her JeterCrazed a professional opinion would be much appreciated.

ETA: this is what I've observed and experienced at BSS in my area.

1) About 5 years ago I went into an Asian BSS for the first time checking out products and I went up the register to where the weave glue was because I was thinking about doing a weave so I picked up a bottle to see if there was a price sticker on it. Chile as soon as I picked that thing up the cashier ordered me not to touch it in the nastiest tone. You'd think I was gonna transmit herpes to it or something. I was so pissed I  him and stormed out the store. Ignant? Yes. Thing is I was actually gonna buy that weave glue and a couple other things. I was mad too because I was too lazy to go the BSS in the opposite direction. I've never been back in there since. I don't even pay attention enough to notice if the store is still there.

2) There is another Asian BSS a few blocks away that has almost EVERYTHING. Even hair pousse plus. I have never seen that in other BSS. The store people are super nice there and the prices are reasonable but there are some things like hair accessories that are over priced. I've been going there for a while because I can't find what I need at other places. There are alot of black salons in the area and they get lots of weave customers also. They also sell some weave brands for super cheap.

3) There's another one on the same street that I think is black/Jamaican owned and that poor store is skimpy. I try to buy there when I can, if they have what I need. I'd really like to buy from them if could get more stuff.

4) this Asian one's owner takes mj breaks in the middle of the afternoon. Let's just assume it's prescription. He doesn't let you try on the wigs. I've actually witnessed him being nasty to a customer who was upset that she couldn't try on hers. Like how you gonna tell me I can't try it on but I can't return it if I go home and don't like it? Other than that he's polite.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 31, 2011)

You never know how you will be able to help people come together for justice.  I'm brought to tears this morning and had no idea this thread bloomed so big!!!  I buy a set number of products I get mostly from Walgreens, Wal-mart, grocery stores and health food shops.  We should try online Black-owned/Hispanic-owned suppliers and support the ones in our locals.  Three Sisters is a great one for those in Pittsburgh, PA.  They are reasonably priced, helpful, and have many wonderful products and appliances.  They also offer consultations.  And now that the gov. is changing how small entrepreneurs can make home formulations, get with the program and be legal to keep this new natural industry in your own hands.  

Here's what I think:  Find the Black suppliers...there are a few in this country but they are limited somewhat.  You'd have to read their websites or get in contact with their company.  Secondly, we need to get employed by these Black distributorships  as well as open up our own bss shops, using them as our supplier.  The more we invest in this, the more product we can buy due to greater financial stability.  We need to boycott and sue the Korean-owned BSS's and owned-manufacturers as well as talk to our representatives and senators to find out which laws are applying to make this all possible (import-export, tax).  We should lobby for these rights.  We have been losing THESE AMERICAN JOBS right here under our noses, in our neighborhoods!  They are nothing more than the mafia.

Lastly, we need to be vocal in the media about it.  Call CNN, write Essence, Black Enterprise, Ebony (and so many others I am unaware of, specifically the ones geared toward female readers) and get organized to seek legal support in this issue.  Small business owners need to pursue this legally as well.  Times are tough, I realize, but for those who can pursue, then do so.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

boycotting ABSS does not mean that we do not create and support our own businesses. That goes hand in hand... just putting that out there as an fyi.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Queenmickie said:


> nisemac wow! This is very interesting. Can you tell us more about your experiences living among the Chinese? Sorry is this is off topic. What kind of work are you doing? Is it easy to find black hair care products there??? What is your day-to-day like when they don't know your position? I'm from Brooklyn, and I love going to Chinatown in NYC. For the most part the people there are indifferent to me. Not mean or rude, but not especially nice either. It feels as though they are aware that my presence means more money in their community for them. I could be reading too much into it though. I love your idea for a buy black challenge. I'm so down for that! I live in Italy and will not be ordering from Sally's anytime soon.



Not sure if you were intending on boycotting, Queenmickie. Your post was unclear, but Sallys is American owned. White people. Not Koreans. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberto-Culver
 Stop believing every whim of this one BSS owner. There is a beauty supply store in Irvington, NJ called Sally's and has an Orange awning but a logo very similar to the chain,  but is not affiliated with the chain. I must've skipped over him saying that the first time I read.  This is miseducation of black people in progress. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> boycotting ABSS does not mean that we do not create and support our own businesses. That goes hand in hand... just putting that out there as an fyi.



Boycotting to stop the purchase of products which will hit the manufacturers in a bad way.  Will it happen?  Who knows?  Boycotts hurt and badly.  But going to your government is important.  We have laws in place that make it possible for these companies to do this.  It's not just computer manufacturing being lost, it's entrepreneurship right here on this land.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Not sure if you were intending on boycotting, @Queenmickie. Your post was unclear, but Sallys is American owned. White people. Not Koreans.
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberto-Culver
> Stop believing every whim of this one BSS owner. There is a beauty supply store in Irvington, NJ called Sally's and has an Orange awning but a logo very similar to the chain,  but is not affiliated with the chain. I must've skipped over him saying that the first time I read.  This is miseducation of black people in progress. *
> ...




what is your point? by the way there are plenty of other sources that support the claims that the OP has made. they have been posted in this thread before.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Boycotting to stop the purchase of products which will hit the manufacturers in a bad way.  Will it happen?  Who knows?  Boycotts hurt and badly.  But going to your government is important.  We have laws in place that make it possible for these companies to do this.  It's not just computer manufacturing being lost, it's entrepreneurship right here on this land.



i agree with you, i was making the point because some people think that just because we want to organize a boycott that means we cant also support our own, go to the media, etc.


----------



## SophieDulce (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> ....now i feel all .______. inside
> 
> So that should be our tweet then...Anyone willing to join me in a boycott against Asian owned BSS?? #StoptheBSS or #OccupyBlackHair...somethin like that.



I´m with you!!!


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 31, 2011)

empressri said:


> Hell I remember trying to speak on this and everyone suddenly got deaf. I thought about making a video about avoiding Asian owned BSS stores but how the hell do they get into our neighborhoods in the first place?? Did we ever come around to see who was buying up what property?? And then did we decide SCREW THAT not in our neighborhood let's come together and have our own black owned something or another....



You are certainly free to talk about this issue on you Youtube.:eyebrows2  
And don't lose heart, you have also planted this seed back then.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I'm saying black people should work smarter to better their business and not immediately react to paranoia that some other ethnic group, race, religion, creed...is honing in on their success. I HOPE that there are Black BSS owners even lurking on this thread  trying to find out what we're using. I've even pleaded with Black BSS owners to buy products I know people are flocking to WHITE (not Korean) BSS to get. Even promising to buy out their stock if it doesn't sell and still they don't buy it.  And these are people who I talk to on a personal level, NOT random stores I'm walking into. Stop selling fake Gucci bags and bootleg Michael Jackson CDs in the front. Stop burning oils and incense! Who wants to buy a new headscarf smelling like old cigarettes?
> Of course there may be Koreans who are racist toward blacks. There are blacks racist toward Koreans! But the culture difference is creating an impression of a blanketed malice that's just not there.



I you would only READ the article, you would see that this is far from paranoia.  It's a successful Black-owned bss giving the FACTS about why they no longer dominate their own industry and giving the proofs of the difficulty of the ins and outs of the business.  It's not about culture, actually, it's about business and shut-outs.


----------



## bludaydreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Have we come up with any concrete ideas? Steps to take to make a difference? Has anyone volunteered to lead this? I would love to help, can't lead though because I am in Afghanistan. Do we have any connections in the legal field (business law?) that can let us know if there is a precedence for this?


----------



## fatimablush (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i saw an article like this a while back and it actually stopped me from buying anything from Asian run BSS.
> 
> Now...in Orlando there's these chains of Beauty Depots....*but there is a Super Beauty Depot that i go to...i am under the impression that it is Black owned. B*ecause all i see working in the store are Black people...and i like that WAY more than going into a strange Asian BSS....i have nothing against Asian ppl personally...but in THIS case...i'm down to boycott because this is a group of people that actually HATE me and MY people. Ya know?
> 
> I say we start it bruh.



where is this one located?


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Another issue is one that was presented in the documentary-as we all know, china has the ability to mass produce, and to imitate any product that is created, and do it for cheaper.  In their culture, it is not seen as unethical to make "knock offs."  So if black people start to create new curling irons, new hair products, new hair accessories and they are successful, you always run the risk of a Chinese manufacturer underpricing you and in bigger quantities.  In the words of Omar Little, "it's all in the game yo."


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

You know, if you all want to know about Bobsa (is everyone aware that bobsa stands for Black Owned Beauty Supply Association?), or about the korean dominated haircare industry, you can contact bobsa right?  I am sure they will be glad to know that their are consumers who are willing to take a stand against what is going on and to support their efforts.  They can use the influence that we have on hairboards and on other outlets such as blogs, twitter, youtube, facebook etc etc

Their contact:

http://www.bobsa.org/


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

fatimablush said:


> where is this one located?



This one is located on the westside of Orlando at the intersection of Hiawassee and Silver Star Road. They have EVERYTHING!!! But i would be disappointed if it was not Black owned bc my nana said that her church owns it but that was years ago when she told me that so idk if that still rings true.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> what is your point? by the way there are plenty of other sources that support the claims that the OP has made. they have been posted in this thread before.



The point is know who you're boycotting. Sally is American owned, not Korean. Don't believe the hype. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm trying to think how we can sue. We might have to recruit business owners who have experienced discrimination from distributors and have them file.

What other ways?

(BTW I dont want to get away from planning the boycott and the ensuing media blitz).


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Ha! I don't know how legit this list is, but here is a *list of BLACK OWNED BSS:
* 
http://www.urbansalonnetwork.com/health-and-beauty/product-reviews/35-black-beauty-supply.html

-and it includes their contact information as well (email and phone numbers).


There are some in Richmond (never knew they existed) so I am going to do my part and buy my worlds of curls at one of these locations next week  Ya'll got me fired up, I think I'm about to blog about this my dern self...


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> The point is know who you're boycotting. Sally is American owned, not Korean. Don't believe the hype.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



 please go away so that we can plan our stuff in peace.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Ha! I don't know how legit this list is, but here is a *list of BLACK OWNED BSS:
> *
> http://www.urbansalonnetwork.com/health-and-beauty/product-reviews/35-black-beauty-supply.html
> 
> ...



the addresses for the ones in IL make sense (primarily black areas). I cant remember seeing one of the ones listed, where I know the area... but doesnt mean its not there. I am going to try to go to the one closest me, and I'll let you ladies know how it  goes!!


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> the addresses for the ones in IL make sense (primarily black areas). I cant remember seeing one of the ones listed, where I know the area... but doesnt mean its not there. I am going to try to go to the one closest me, and I'll let you ladies know how it  goes!!



I'm in the Chicago area as well and was thinking the exact same thing. Okay, this is getting somewhere. I will definitely go check some of these places out and let you all know within a week (gotta add to the gas budget cuz none of these places are down the street from me).


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> the addresses for the ones in IL make sense (primarily black areas). I cant remember seeing one of the ones listed, where I know the area... but doesnt mean its not there. I am going to try to go to the one closest me, and I'll let you ladies know how it  goes!!



That's what I'm saying! I really don't remember seeing any of these businesses in my area so I don't know how old this directory is.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> I'm in the Chicago area as well and was thinking the exact same thing. Okay, this is getting somewhere. I will definitely go check some of these places out and let you all know within a week (gotta add to the gas budget cuz none of these places are down the street from me).



yeah they arent close to me either.. curse of being on the north side lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> nisemac I love the idea of doing a "buy black" challenge, what an awesome idea!
> 
> How many folks would be willing to do this?
> 
> ...



Bofe

Okay...about this CurlMart thing.....a previous poster brought to my attention this morning about how it seems that NaturallyCurly.com is slowly dominating the Black haircare market as well....now i'm reading the views within this thread....

do you all think we are just oblivious and letting that happen?

Check this out.....there are more and more naturals on that board and lots of YouTube bloggers working for them as vloggers. I thought it was interesting to look at it that way....not trying to demonize them....but just think about that...as well as sites like AveYou...they sell Black haircare products.

Are the Black companies making a good profit by utilizing sites like these to sell their products?

Could the same effort it takes to have these products sold through these sites be used to sell products in stores? Could the money used to be able to sell on these sites be used to increase their production to be able to sell products in stores?

Where is all our money really going by us ordering from sites like these? Do they even go back into our community?

Food for thought.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Bofe
> 
> Okay...about this CurlMart thing.....a previous poster brought to my attention this morning about how it seems that NaturallyCurly.com is slowly dominating the Black haircare market as well....now i'm reading the views within this thread....
> 
> ...



Don't shoot me, but isn't the owner of this site white too?  I mean, I get what you are saying, but race is not really THAT big of an issue to me that I am going to refuse to buy from every single person who is not black selling black haircare products.  Just like any entrepreneur, the owners of naturally curly saw an opportunity, and they capitalized off of it.

   At least they are trying to employ black people (isn't curly nikki affiliated with them and getting paidt good $$$?) and sell some products made by lesser know black haircare companies whereas most BSS do not (at least the ones that I have encountered). 

I have never shopped their but at least they have created a venue for us to buy black owned products, and they have a big audience due to the forums (I always wished that Deecoily could do it on Nappturality but I guess since she lives in Australia, it is a little harder).  Maybe someday someone with a black face will do the same.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

guyanesesista said:


> Please call her JeterCrazed a professional opinion would be much appreciated.
> 
> ETA: this is what I've observed and experienced at BSS in my area.
> 
> ...



Just got off the phone with auntie. She said she has gotten complains of Korean owned stores who have refused service to black patrons and can look those up tomorrow if you supply her with some names. She said to call consumer affairs in your state with names of distributors and ask if a complaint has ever been filed against them and for what. The information is public and you can find the names of the owners. She says before you do business with a company, you always have the right to know who you're doing business with, but blindly boycotting isn't gonna give you the results you want. She said if there is a racial issue, there will certainly be a complaint at consumer affairs. She said the distributors are licensed and if there have been complaints, their licenses would have been revoked a long time ago. 

Contact Robert Russo. He was my professor at Rutgers Newark. Very nice man. He is the President of this organization and current president of the Lemon Law division at the NJ division of consumer affairs. He can point you in the right direction instead of being passed around. 

http://www.clnj.org/
See how he supported this black business owner. 
 http://atlantapost.com/2011/10/03/from-an-apprentice-to-a-boss/ 
Very nice guy. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

^^Thats just really something to think about tho.....how come Naturally Curly...a site with a mix of different races/ethnicities....they have CurlMart...they have a store...selling our types of products.

Why don't WE have a store here?? With the whole Vendors/Sellers forum...why don't we have a shop here? There's a number of members/former members from here that sell products. SweetCashew...the owner of She scent It...sells from her website only....i haven't seen her products on other sites.

I wonder if we had a shop here...would she utilize it? Is it really useful to these companies to use the sites? I always feel some kind of way when purchasing Oyin products from CurlMart....now...my complaint was....CurlMart ships faster than Oyin does....but THEN a thought came to me...

Oyin Handmade stuff is handmade....how do we even know how fresh their stuff is sitting in a warehouse for CurlMart...you know what i mean? 

Is it all that beneficial for a company like Oyin to be selling their stuff out of CurlMart?

Any insight on this?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Don't shoot me, but isn't the owner of this site white too?  I mean, I get what you are saying, but race is not really THAT big of an issue to me that I am going to refuse to buy from every single person who is not black selling black haircare products.  Just like any entrepreneur, the owners of naturally curly saw an opportunity, and they capitalized off of it.
> 
> At least they are trying to employ black people (isn't curly nikki affiliated with them and getting paidt good $$$?) and sell some products made by lesser know black haircare companies whereas most BSS do not (at least the ones that I have encountered).
> 
> I have never shopped their but at least they have created a venue for us to buy black owned products, and they have a big audience due to the forums (I always wished that Deecoily could do it on Nappturality but I guess since she lives in Australia, it is a little harder).  Maybe someday someone with a black face will do the same.



I'm not saying not to use these sites.....i'm just asking...where is OUR money really going? Is it helping Black businesses?


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^Thats just really something to think about tho.....how come Naturally Curly...a site with a mix of different races/ethnicities....they have CurlMart...they have a store...selling our types of products.
> 
> Why don't WE have a store here?? With the whole Vendors/Sellers forum...why don't we have a shop here? There's a number of members/former members from here that sell products. SweetCashew...the owner of She scent It...sells from her website only....i haven't seen her products on other sites.
> 
> ...



I imagine curlmart provides much needed exposure and shipping capabilities for small companies. I actually think curlmart is proably a good thing because it provides easy access to black owned companies.

it probably is good biz for black companies to sell through curlmart, they are still making a profit, i am sure.

It is important to remember that yes while we want to buy black, we have to be realistic, sure it would be great to have our own curlmart but im not that mad at it. at least they are supporting black biz.

BTW another black owned marketplace is bglhmarketplace.com. great girl.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> nisemac* I love the idea of doing a "buy black" challenge, what an awesome idea!
> 
> How many folks would be willing to do this?*
> 
> ...



So does that mean we should _avoid _buying products from other stores as well?  Ban Whole Foods, Walgreens, Target, etc?  If we do that, that's going to hurt a lot of pocketbooks. [ETA: Our own who cant afford to buy 100% of our hair care products from niche stores]



ms-gg said:


> Ha! I don't know how legit this list is, but here is a *list of BLACK OWNED BSS:
> *
> http://www.urbansalonnetwork.com/health-and-beauty/product-reviews/35-black-beauty-supply.html
> 
> ...



 Figures there's none in Oregon.  (Only 1.7% of the population is black in the entire state and 6.0% in the city of Portland. Owning a BSS in here is a pipe dream )



ms-gg said:


> Don't shoot me, but isn't the owner of this site white too?  I mean, I get what you are saying, but race is not really THAT big of an issue to me that I am going to refuse to buy from every single person who is not black selling black haircare products.  Just like any entrepreneur, the owners of naturally curly saw an opportunity, and they capitalized off of it.
> 
> At least they are trying to employ black people (isn't curly nikki affiliated with them and getting paidt good $$$?) and sell some products made by lesser know black haircare companies whereas most BSS do not (at least the ones that I have encountered).
> 
> I have never shopped their but at least they have created a venue for us to buy black owned products, and they have a big audience due to the forums (I always wished that Deecoily could do it on Nappturality but I guess since she lives in Australia, it is a little harder).  Maybe someday someone with a black face will do the same.



+1


----------



## missjanelleb (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i saw an article like this a while back and it actually stopped me from buying anything from Asian run BSS.
> 
> Now...in Orlando there's these chains of Beauty Depots....but there is a Super Beauty Depot that i go to...i am under the impression that it is Black owned. Because all i see working in the store are Black people...and i like that WAY more than going into a strange Asian BSS....i have nothing against Asian ppl personally...but in THIS case...i'm down to boycott because this is a group of people that actually HATE me and MY people. Ya know?
> 
> I say we start it bruh.


 
Super Beauty Depot is run by Doyo Corporation.  Officers:

Hyun J Cho
Director
President
Vice President

Woo Choe
Director
President
Secretary

So, yeah, definitely not black owned. I live north of Orlando and when I do go to the bss I go to Gina's in Sanford. Korean owned, but has a black natural that works there. This is the only bss in this area that has a black working there, but I agree that WE as a community need to take back the industry.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

BTW It would be nearly impossible to encourage everyone to stop shopping at KBSS and shop strictly online. it is not cost effective, especially in this economy. Plus we have to keep in mind that eventually we want to reach women who may not be online -- we have to have reasonable alternatives.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Don't shoot me, but isn't the owner of this site white too?  I mean, I get what you are saying, but race is not really THAT big of an issue to me that I am going to refuse to buy from every single person who is not black selling black haircare products.  Just like any entrepreneur, the owners of naturally curly saw an opportunity, and they capitalized off of it.
> 
> At least they are trying to employ black people (isn't curly nikki affiliated with them and getting paidt good $$$?) and sell some products made by lesser know black haircare companies whereas most BSS do not (at least the ones that I have encountered).
> 
> I have never shopped their but at least they have created a venue for us to buy black owned products, and they have a big audience due to the forums (I always wished that Deecoily could do it on Nappturality but I guess since she lives in Australia, it is a little harder).  Maybe someday someone with a black face will do the same.



No. She is not. 

http://www.longhairdontcare.net/long_hair_dont_care-deleted-20090628-muftz/2009/08/beverly.html 
Let's nip that rumor in the bud. 

ETA: I agree w/ everything else 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

missdh12 said:


> Super Beauty Depot is run by Doyo Corporation.  Officers:
> 
> Hyun J Cho
> Director
> ...



I just checked my email and discovered this

The store has mainly black employees so.....what to do ya'll? If we boycott...how are we really gonna go about doing it?  I can sit here and say i'll never buy anything from them again....but what about ppl who like to wear weaves? Like to buy Dominican haircare products? Is there really a way to hit em where it hurts?


----------



## AltheaGarden (Oct 31, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I agree with the rest of your post but this kinda stood out to me.  *We should be very careful about our language*.  Many naturals ps with weaves and wigs.  I'm sure that there are a lot of naturals who aren't on the hairboards and I bet they get their shampoo and conditioner from a bss.
> 
> This shouldn't be *'naturals against Korean-owned bss,'* this should be 'the black community against blatantly discriminatory practices.'  Once we get into who uses what and whose 'fault' it is, we start splitting hairs and discouraging mass participation in the boycott.



I see how the wording seems funky. I am not saying this should be naturals vs. Asian BSS. I am new to this and I'm still trying to pick up the lingo. Just from what I have seen where I live, there aren't any BSS stores that carry products with natural ingredients, they mostly carry that products are specifically marketed for straightening hair. Regardless if the products are for curls or straight hair, I was just saying I would like to see more product diversity. And that this should be a Black dominated market since most BSS products are mostly marketed to us anyways. This should be a Black movement, regardless of hair type.
I hope my point comes off more clear now


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 31, 2011)

This is definitely a sad thing, but most of my beauty supply shopping is no longer done at a beauty store or a Korean owned place for that matter. One of the more recent times I went to the beauty store I heard the owner tell the lady who worked under her to go follow this guy and girl. Yes, they spoke it in Korean, but I know quite a bit of Korean (though they don't know that ) and understood them quite clearly. It disgusted me. I feel that if I want to buy something, I will be respected whilst doing so; BSS in general are a bother to me in that arena. I will say, however, when I lived in GA for the 2.5 years I did, the Koreans in general were friendly and helpful (and they'd speak English around you too)  That's more than I can say for many of their Maryland counterparts.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

This thread is really making me think about a lot of things....we can get SO caught up in buying products, trying this and trying that....not saying that the all the ppl behind these things are evil and racist....but i see it as somebody holding the bag of feed sprinkling it on the ground for the chickens....i'm just that one chicken tryin to grab the bag...find out exactly what the heck it is you're feeding me...and if it ain't bout nothin...me and whoever else can KIM and find our own worms.

I hate the feeling of us being exploited and laughed at is all i'm saying. On every level....tomorrow is my last day at my job where the manager (Hispanic) didn't want to hire Black ppl....but will use that crap about how his wife is Black like thats supposed to make it better. I was the only Black person to ever work there. This is real ya'll....we are like...the laughing stock to other races.

How can we change this whole thing? Because i'm not a lazy Black person....every job i've ever had i got 2-3 raises while there bc of my hard work...and i know of countless others that work hard, nice, honest people....and i have seen so many lazy ppl in other races....so why do we always have to be the one to be looked down on?

From now on i'm being SUPER careful about where i lay my dollars....i would rather my money go back into my community. Everybody else does it for theirs....lets do it for ours. What's wrong with that?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> This thread is really making me think about a lot of things....we can get SO caught up in buying products, trying this and trying that....not saying that the all the ppl behind these things are evil and racist....but i see it as somebody holding the bag of feed sprinkling it on the ground for the chickens....i'm just that one chicken tryin to grab the bag...find out exactly what the heck it is you're feeding me...and if it ain't bout nothin...me and whoever else can KIM and find our own worms.
> 
> I hate the feeling of us being exploited and laughed at is all i'm saying. On every level....tomorrow is my last day at my job where the manager (Hispanic) didn't want to hire Black ppl....but will use that crap about how his wife is Black like thats supposed to make it better. I was the only Black person to ever work there. This is real ya'll....we are like...the laughing stock to other races.
> 
> ...



That is soooo what I would like to see. More of our money in our communities. Ask these black beauty supply store owners where the live. The minute their business becomes successful, they move to nearby South Orange or Montclair to pay taxes in other cities and support schools that children  in their own communities are not attending. The black dollar moves out if the community at record speed. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> No. She is not.
> 
> http://www.longhairdontcare.net/long_hair_dont_care-deleted-20090628-muftz/2009/08/beverly.html
> Let's nip that rumor in the bud.
> ...



the link you provided is an interview with Beverly? Were you trying to address the Curly Nikki thing??


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> the link you provided is an interview with Beverly? Were you trying to address the Curly Nikki thing??



I was referring to the "the owner of this site" thing. In case she was referring to THIS site. Her post was not specific. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I was referring to the "the owner of this site" thing. In case she was referring to THIS site. Her post was not specific.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



......................ok.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> That is soooo what I would like to see. More of our money in our communities. Ask these black beauty supply store owners where the live. The minute their business becomes successful, they move to nearby South Orange or Montclair to pay taxes in other cities and support schools that children  in their own communities are not attending. The black dollar moves out if the community at record speed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



That needs to change!!! And whydonate to schools that have nothing to do with your people?

Case and point...Brian McKnight is an alumni of my high school tha i graduated from....i don't ever remember hearing of him donating to our school when our ceilings started caving in and leaking, and we had rodent problems due to the 2004-05 hurricane season.

They leave their communities behind. What the hell are we going to college for? I understand we need to better ourselves as individuals and be educated. You can have all the degrees in the world but you still a nobody if you don;t know how to utilize your achievements to give back to where you came from.

Help your community! Help your family! Help your neighbor! Lets support each other yo.

Stop all this "Gucci, Louis,Prada" ish....don't nobody care about a in' Gucci! I don't give a Fendi!....these designers barely even wanna use us in their adds and on their runways! Let's put more of our money back into our community...let's help our widows, fatherless children, our poor, our hungry....let's do this for real...something HAS to be done!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant you are so hype...  i love it


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> ......................ok.



And curly nikki is obviously not white. 

http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/11/curlynikki-appears-on-tyra-banks-show.html 



Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tiye (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread but it's unclear whether this proposed "buy black" challenge is a proposed boycott against Korean owned bss - or all non-black purveyors of hair care tools and products. Because the struggle to successfully own and operate a black owned beauty supply business is not just about Korean store owners and distributors.

No bss carries everything. So why aren't black bss owners stocking up on products by black manufacturers. And how does it change much if a black person takes their business away from Korean distributors and switches dependency to Chinese manufacturer's instead?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> SmilingElephant you are so hype...  i love it





I can't help it...i couldn't even sleep last nite. I keep thinking about how other races keep taking advantage of our people. It all started with that dang thread in the OT Forum about Afrocentricity.....really great thread!

Things i never really thought about...like how we aren't even taught our real history in our schools....nothing but slavery, Dr.MLK, Rosa Parks and the rest of the crew comes to mind when i think about what i was taught about Black history. And we are sooooo conditioned to the Europeanized way of things...we have accepted them as OUR norm...when we don't even fit in the category whatsoever.

I tried really hard not to let me going natural turn me into one of thos afrocentric types...but its hard when you really THINK about what has been done to our people. It makes me very sad...but very happy at the same time to KNOW what we really are made of...and what we are capable of.

Look at the damn pyramids in Egypt!

*sips drink*


----------



## StarScream35 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been saying this all along.....stop shopping at these darn Korean BSS. I no longer do it. I won't support people who think I am the scum of the earth. I don't wear weaves either. I refuse to make East Indians rich and they feel the same as Koreans about us. Blacks don't use their heads at all. We gotta stop allowing people to suck our blood. First we need to stop with the weaves. This is a big area that needs to be addressed. We then need to learn how to do our own hair. It's not that hard, in fact it's easy once you get the right products. We must then support black owned BSS and cease shopping at the korean stores. If you can't find a black beauty supply store, hell order the products online or go to the local drugstore. Once we get this under control we can then demand better customer service from black stylists who feel they are doing us a favor by doing our hair. Making a person sit in your salon hours before they are seen or trying to do 3 or 4 heads at once is just tasteless. We can definitely demand better customer service without saying a single word. It's all about action. We can do better. We must get rid of the crazy mentalilty though.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> That needs to change!!! And whydonate to schools that have nothing to do with your people?
> 
> Case and point...Brian McKnight is an alumni of my high school tha i graduated from....i don't ever remember hearing of him donating to our school when our ceilings started caving in and leaking, and we had rodent problems due to the 2004-05 hurricane season.
> 
> ...



They are not donating. I'm Dayum.g they are paying taxes in communities where they are a minority. 

That is NOT true about designers.  There is an All-black vouge magazine. Their first all-black issue was the first time vogue had to re-print. Ever. Everything in the magazine was black. Even the Barbie dolls. Black models are in demand. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## AltheaGarden (Oct 31, 2011)

I think one major issue here is actual products sold in a Asian BSS and the store locations. It will be very difficult for a woman that does not live close to a Black owned BSS to join this boycott if the products she uses are sold by an Asian BSS just down the street. Not everyone has open access to the internet and can't afford shipping fees on top of the actual price of some quality products sold online. So asking this woman to stop buying from Asian BSS will, understandably, be more difficult.
Another issue, some women may not be fully educated on the importance of group cohesion in a small and marginalized community like our own. So to them, it makes no difference if they give their money to an Asian BSS rather than supporting a Black BSS because they may not be aware of the important economic factors that help keep certain communities strong. To be honest, our community is not as united as it should be, unfortunately. This is where education is key. When you look at other groups of racial and sexual minorities, preserving the community is key, whether it is a conscious or sub-conscious act. How can we revamp our community strength? 
I am 100% on board for encouraging a boycott and educating others.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> They are not donating. I'm Dayum.g they are paying taxes in communities where they are a minority.
> 
> That is NOT true about designers.  There is an All-black vouge magazine. Their first all-black issue was the first time vogue had to re-print. Ever. Everything in the magazine was black. *Even the Barbie dolls*. Black models are in demand.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™




Don't get me started on Barbie. I had a field day with Mattel 2 weeks ago. Ya'll notice they don't really make dark skinned Barbies anymore? You don't see too many of em anymore....they are racially ambiguous looking.

They have the So In Style dolls...but something about each doll coming along with a kid (which is supposed to be a little sibling) doesn't sit right with me.

Idk...maybe i need to take off the 3D glasses or something.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> And curly nikki is obviously not white.
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/11/curlynikki-appears-on-tyra-banks-show.html
> 
> ...



 i dont think anyone thought she was! you are always so off base to me. dah well.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I can't help it...i couldn't even sleep last nite. I keep thinking about how other races keep taking advantage of our people. It all started with that dang thread in the OT Forum about Afrocentricity.....really great thread!
> 
> Things i never really thought about...like how we aren't even taught our real history in our schools....nothing but slavery, Dr.MLK, Rosa Parks and the rest of the crew comes to mind when i think about what i was taught about Black history. And we are sooooo conditioned to the Europeanized way of things...we have accepted them as OUR norm...when we don't even fit in the category whatsoever.
> 
> ...



This is me exactly. Went to be at 5:23 am this morning. And going natural didn't make me this way. I was always this way. I will say be getting older, more mature, and being a more conscious consumer has aided but going natural was a result of all these things (and other things) for me. It's very micro and macro. I mean there have been so many "studies" lately on black marriages, black children, and black wealth/income gaps and we wonder why. It's not hard. We worked together 100 years ago a lot more than we do now. It makes me so sad every time I hear "I got mine, go get yours" or "it's not my responsibility to help black people" but if our ancestors had that attitude we'd still be 3/5ths of a person. Every other culture makes sure they take care of and look out for their best interests, why don't we?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Tiye said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but it's unclear whether this proposed "buy black" challenge is a proposed boycott against Korean owned bss - or all non-black purveyors of hair care tools and products. Because the struggle to successfully own and operate a black owned beauty supply business is not just about Korean store owners and distributors.
> 
> No bss carries everything. So why aren't black bss owners stocking up on products by black manufacturers. And how does it change much if a black person takes their business away from Korean distributors and switches dependency to Chinese manufacturer's instead?



That's what my aunt said. Everyone has a right to do business with who they want. It is highly possible to stock a beauty supply store on black owned only products, but be honest. That's not how black people consume. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

Ya'll check this out

http://www.lipstickalley.com/showpost.php?p=8496112&postcount=215

Lipstick Alley is feelin this movement too!:
http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/attn-enchanted-vs-curly-nikki-341298/index15.html


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Ya'll check this out
> 
> http://www.lipstickalley.com/showpost.php?p=8496112&postcount=215
> 
> ...



 LSA is so dramatical. they slay me. for the record, i love Curly Nikki and dont see a problem with her partnership with NC.com.

Not that this matters but I know her husband and they are a wonderful family. I trust that they wouldn't do anything unseemly and I know that at least he has the same thoughts on black businesses. so yeah.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Don't get me started on Barbie. I had a field day with Mattel 2 weeks ago. Ya'll notice they don't really make dark skinned Barbies anymore? You don't see too many of em anymore....they are racially ambiguous looking.
> 
> They have the So In Style dolls...but something about each doll coming along with a kid (which is supposed to be a little sibling) doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Idk...maybe i need to take off the 3D glasses or something.



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z7GdthQ3IBg/StXL5bbugdI/AAAAAAAAA9c/sc445Z9ktVc/s320/black-barbie.jpg 
Considering that I'm lightskinned, I never even noticed what color a Barbie was until my mom bought me a black one.  

I remember on Amazon, white people were mad that the black Louboutin Barbie cost more than the white.  The reason was the cost of the coloring. I was cracking up, like, "are they really pulling the race card right now? " SMH 

Here's a flip side. 
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/black-barbie-sold-white-barbie-walmart-store/story?id=10045008

I don't spend at Walmart for a multitude of reasons, but becasue a doll is black, she can't go on clearance unless she brings her white friends... Are we valued by an artificially colored polyurithane doll?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Bnster (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the first I heard of Sally's being Korean owned.  Is there truth to this?


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

I CANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Bnster said:


> This is the first I heard of Sally's being Korean owned.  Is there truth to this?



No. The interviewee is confused. It's owned by Alberto Culver. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamster said:


> i dont think anyone thought she was! you are always so off base to me. dah well.



Why are u following my tweets? Thought we were done. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z7GdthQ3IBg/StXL5bbugdI/AAAAAAAAA9c/sc445Z9ktVc/s320/black-barbie.jpg
> Considering that I'm lightskinned, I never even noticed what color a Barbie was until my mom bought me a black one.
> 
> I remember on Amazon, white people were mad that the black Louboutin Barbie cost more than the white.  The reason was the cost of the coloring. I was cracking up, like, "are they really pulling the race card right now? " SMH
> ...



Giiiiirl....i'm light skinned too...but go to the actual Barbie.com site. Look at the Black dolls.....i saw the ones in the first pics....but they aren't even offered on the site...i'm talking about your everyday Barbie Doll...not them top notch collectables.....even in their DIY program where you can customize your Barbie...they have 2 black dolls right....one with natural hair and black colored lips and the other one had straight hair...that straight haired one was the ONLY dark skinned doll i saw on that website. And i believe its the same one from the So In Style collection.

YET! They had 5 different variations of a White blonde haired Barbie. As diverse a Black ppl are tho. Why the one doll had to have big black lips?


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Ya'll check this out
> 
> http://www.lipstickalley.com/showpost.php?p=8496112&postcount=215
> 
> ...




Lol, I love how lurkinonthelow stepped out of the shadows of "lurkdom" just to comment on that thread just like I did here. That shows that people are ready for a change and are willing to help. I LOVE IT!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

I digress...didnt' i say don't get me started on Barbie? I have SO many issues with Mattel lol...like why don't they have a little Black girl in some of their commercials...as the star of the commercial?

Did anyone ever seen that episode of Life in the Fab Lane where Kimora had to MAKE them make a more ethnic looking Barbie to look more like her and they acted like they couldn't do it...but they did it?

Anyway...back to this BSS business....what are we gonna do. are we just going to watch where we put our money? I would really like to boycott...but how...when i don't know of any Black owned BSS's near me? How can we do this? I know i'll continue to get my Shea Moisture, Kinky-Curly stuff from target and walgreens...but what are YOU all gonna do? I wish the black owned product companies we buy from online would be available in stores bc not all of us can always afford them high shipping prices


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm bout to get ready to head to my microbiology class....yes...the clostridium botulinum is a threat against the Black race....... i'm playin!

I'll be back later!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Giiiiirl....i'm light skinned too...but go to the actual Barbie.com site. Look at the Black dolls.....i saw the ones in the first pics....but they aren't even offered on the site...i'm talking about your everyday Barbie Doll...not them top notch collectables.....even in their DIY program where you can customize your Barbie...they have 2 black dolls right....one with natural hair and black colored lips and the other one had straight hair...that straight haired one was the ONLY dark skinned doll i saw on that website. And i believe its the same one from the So In Style collection.
> 
> YET! They had 5 different variations of a White blonde haired Barbie. As diverse a Black ppl are tho. Why the one doll had to have big black lips?



You do realize that we are a minority... Should it be split 50/50?
I was listening to a discussion on npr about crayons and how there should be more shades of brown so they can color their families and own faces. Race is an adult issue. Children have no idea about these racial issues until they're polluted by adults. I was doing fine with the peach and brown crayons. 

I have heard this many times before. People had always asked in my industry how many times a white person got a job over me. The answer at the time was never because up until 2009, I got every job I interviewed for. I am not victimized. I don't know why people feel that way.  You should see the Indians and Chinese clinging to me in class cuz I'm the only black woman in there, I guess. Whoa!! Don't come mooching notes off me! Has nothing to do with their race, I don't do oneway streets. If you have nothing to offer, get your A off somebody else. I'm the first person to rally for a cause, but follow the proper channels. The race card can't be played first on every hand. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Why are u following my tweets? Thought we were done.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



tweets???? confused are we? btw no one is following anything, im just reading the thread.


----------



## AltheaGarden (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I digress...didnt' i say don't get me started on Barbie? I have SO many issues with Mattel lol...like why don't they have a little Black girl in some of their commercials...as the star of the commercial?
> 
> Did anyone ever seen that episode of Life in the Fab Lane where Kimora had to MAKE them make a more ethnic looking Barbie to look more like her and they acted like they couldn't do it...but they did it?
> 
> Anyway...back to this BSS business....what are we gonna do. are we just going to watch where we put our money? I would really like to boycott...but how...when i don't know of any Black owned BSS's near me? How can we do this? I know i'll continue to get my Shea Moisture, Kinky-Curly stuff from target and walgreens...but what are YOU all gonna do? I wish the black owned product companies we buy from online would be available in stores bc not all of us can always afford them high shipping prices



Hm. Maybe we can start by contacting Black owned BSSs and ask them if they would be willing to carry more product diversity on top of encourage their Black customers to not support Asian BSSs. If they want to get involved, then they also need to reach out to companies like Kinky/Curly and Miss Jessie's and inquire about carrying their products in their stores. We as consumers can reach to those companies and ask them to support Black  BSSs. We as consumers can stop buying from Asian BSS.
Also, other than just being a way to support Black business, there needs to be another incentive for shopping at a Black owned BSS. A lot of people don't want to fix something that, in their minds, doesn't  appear to be broken. We already know that the prices won't be cheaper. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 31, 2011)

Tiye said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but it's unclear whether this proposed "buy black" challenge is a proposed boycott against Korean owned bss - or all non-black purveyors of hair care tools and products. Because the struggle to successfully own and operate a black owned beauty supply business is not just about Korean store owners and distributors.
> 
> No bss carries everything. So why aren't black bss owners stocking up on products by black manufacturers. And how does it change much if a black person takes their business away from Korean distributors and switches dependency to Chinese manufacturer's instead?



But is there a market for it outside of  the online blogging, forum, Youtube, world? This wasn't the case when I was in the Bay Area, but I rarely see a natural head or even non-weave head where I live now.  The only black owned "natural" hair care product I can buy on the ground is Shea Moisture and only when they finally came to Walgreens.  There's what Whole Foods carries (4 WF stores in my city), so I guess I should count that.  

I only went to a BBS to buy shea butter, but now that's got to stop - back to  buying it online.  

I guess my point is, not everyone lives in an area where there's a large Black population where there's a market for Black owned products.  We have three or four Asian BSS in my city with 6.0% Black population, but I've seen EVERYONE (white, Latino, etc) shopping there as well as us.  <thinking out loud>


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> No. She is not.
> 
> http://www.longhairdontcare.net/long_hair_dont_care-deleted-20090628-muftz/2009/08/beverly.html
> Let's nip that rumor in the bud.
> ...




Thanks   I just remember everyone talking about Nikko's cousins and Nikko was a white guy or something  My bizzad.  



About the companies such as Shecentit having their products sold in other locations-in some sense, it is up to the company to be selective about which venues that she wants to have her product sold at.  Maybe she wants to exclusively sell her product at her store?  It is her right to do that to preserve whatever image she wants of her brand.  For instance, you can't buy Gucci at Walmart.   

And that is only one reason.  There are so many reasons why companies pick and choose who they do business with.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm not saying not to use these sites.....i'm just asking...where is OUR money really going? Is it helping Black businesses?



Yes! The retail store buys products from the black owned haircare company at a discount.  Then they raise the price to make a profit.  Everyone wins.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm all for a boycott.

I thought I'd post links to the documentary and post online commentary after it was released.  I think this will provide a lot background info for us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msY2S3wdFVY


http://community.essence.com/forum/topics/black-hair-the-korean-takeover

There is an association for black owned beauty supply stores.  It's BOBSA:

http://bobsa.org/

More commentary:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2598179/posts

http://www.blackinformant.com/uncategorized/taking-back-the-black-hair-care-industry


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 31, 2011)

On page two of six but I'm not sure if this has been mentioned. Paynesbeautysuppply has an online store.  Black owned.  Maybe an alternative to no black bss in your area is shopping online at black owned bss. 

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> That needs to change!!! And whydonate to schools that have nothing to do with your people?
> 
> Case and point...Brian McKnight is an alumni of my high school tha i graduated from....i don't ever remember hearing of him donating to our school when our ceilings started caving in and leaking, and we had rodent problems due to the 2004-05 hurricane season.
> 
> ...



the talented tenth.  Gotta love Du Bois.


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Mo to the... said:


> This is me exactly. Went to be at 5:23 am this morning. And going natural didn't make me this way. I was always this way. I will say be getting older, more mature, and being a more conscious consumer has aided but going natural was a result of all these things (and other things) for me. It's very micro and macro. I mean there have been so many "studies" lately on black marriages, black children, and black wealth/income gaps and we wonder why. It's not hard. We worked together 100 years ago a lot more than we do now. It makes me so sad every time I hear "I got mine, go get yours" or "it's not my responsibility to help black people" but if our ancestors had that attitude we'd still be 3/5ths of a person. Every other culture makes sure they take care of and look out for their best interests, why don't we?



Racists whites screamed in 2009 at tea parties, "We need to take our country back" well I propose in 2011 we as black people need to take our haircare industry back. We are the only people on this planet with this type of hair, the only people!   Who knows what is best for black hair except for other people with-black hair?


That is why that typef stuff rubbed me the wrong way.  Too many people always looking to exploit the black community. Damn shame.  If they were successful, how could any independent blogger compete with a force that produced 4-5 videos a day?  SMH


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Thanks   I just remember everyone talking about Nikko's cousins and Nikko was a white guy or something  My bizzad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS PRECISELY WHAT IS HAPPENING.
Did you know that Walton Corp was sued by LVMH for selling Fendi knockoffs at Sam's Club?  LVMH directly controls their distribution. Companies do this as a distributor under their own corporate umbrella. I hear the same thing from black clothing owners that Gucci won't sell to them. If you can't build a relationship with LVMH, AND you're outside their targeted market, they don't wanna talk to you. Race is a coincidence.

Nikko is the tech support guy and I believe he is Greek. Apparently, others thought it necessary to jump on my response to you as if they knew what you meant. Whether you meant LHCF or CurlyNikki, they are both black.


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm reading this and trying to figure out where to buy my hair for braiding. It is not fair that we use the products but cannot benefit financially from it. If we were to boycott, it would not only be black Americans that needs to boycott, we would need black people from all over to participate - black Puerto Ricans, Dominicans, Cubans and the like. With organized effort it can be done - stop patronizing one shop and so on and so on and it can/would make a difference. We are not saying we need to take over but give us a bone. Furthermore, I can't believe threatening behavior is tolerated in today’s business environment in the United States, if so, is it also perpetuated in other businesses?


----------



## StarScream35 (Oct 31, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> No. The interviewee is confused. It's owned by Alberto Culver.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 

Thanks for clearing this up cause I got scurred for a hot second. I was getting ready to cut my ties.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.tnj.com/archives/2006/april2006/cover_story.php

About Sundial Group, LLC:

Consisting of three operating units; Sundial Creations, Sundial Stores and Sundial Brands, the Sundial Group, LLC was founded in 1992 to address the personal care and lifestyle needs of multi-cultural consumers. Starting out as street vendors in New York City, partners Richelieu Dennis (Chief Experience Officer) and Nyema Tubman (President) have been at the forefront of creating culturally authentic, natural and organic lifestyle products for 16 years. Since its inception in 1991, they have grown from selling Body Oils, Incense, Shea Butter and Black Soap on city sidewalks on the streets of New York into the Sundial Group, LLC with more than 70 Team Members, a 50,000 sq. ft. state of the art manufacturing facility in Long Island, 6 of its own retail stores, 12 brands under management with retail partners across the country and internationally.

http://www.importgenius.com/importers/sundial-brands-llc

I don't see them complaining... These are successful black people without hangups, nagging, whining...

They are the same people who brought us Nubian Heritage- a pretty good product sold on street corners in Newark and Whole Foods alike. Punchanella...


----------



## ms-gg (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh wow.  I just read a post at Lipstickalley that put things into perspective about naturallycurly.com. Wow. 

http://www.lipstickalley.com/showpost.php?p=8496112&postcount=215 (peep the quoted post).  This does run DEEP.


----------



## Mo to the... (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Racists whites screamed in 2009 at tea parties, "We need to take our country back" well I propose in 2011 we as black people need to take our haircare industry back. We are the only people on this planet with this type of hair, the only people!   Who knows what is best for black hair except for other people with-black hair?
> 
> 
> That is why that typef stuff rubbed me the wrong way.  Too many people always looking to exploit the black community. Damn shame.  If they were successful, how could any independent blogger compete with a force that produced 4-5 videos a day?  SMH



Guuurl, don't get me started on that, "We need to take our country back" mess. I was like "take it back from who"?? White Americans are still the majority and the 1% that runs everything are white, sooooo....

Not only that but Native Americans were here first so shouldn't they be the ones saying that?? Me and my husband were like 'what'???


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Racists whites screamed in 2009 at tea parties, "We need to take our country back" well I propose in 2011 we as black people need to take our haircare industry back. We are the only people on this planet with this type of hair, the only people!   Who knows what is best for black hair except for other people with-black hair?
> 
> 
> That is why that typef stuff rubbed me the wrong way.  Too many people always looking to exploit the black community. Damn shame.  If they were successful, how could any independent blogger compete with a force that produced 4-5 videos a day?  SMH



Those white people do realize that the black vote alone cannot decide a President, right? Those people outside picketting voted for Barack. They just don't wanna admit it in front of their lil friends... closeted Democrats


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Oh wow.  I just read a post at Lipstickalley that put things into perspective about naturallycurly.com. Wow.
> 
> http://www.lipstickalley.com/showpost.php?p=8496112&postcount=215 (peep the quoted post).  This does run DEEP.


ohwell: dude if thats true about Leila and Nik... I'll be upset. Really upset. Leila is a really sweet, hard working person who built her shii from the ground up. I already said what I thought of Nik. that's........ ugh.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Go to www.kkk.com sometimes. They really believe that black people have taken over America.  It's fascinating. Take note that these people are lower class. Talkiing about how black men are out raping white women when the majority of rapes by white women are white men! They are really shot out. They truly believe this stuff.

ETA:
http://www.howtotakebackamerica.org/


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, my dad had such a business and he had to get out.  Mind you, he's a successful enterpriser and he had other businesses for years until he retired...but he also spoke on these issues of the distributors and how the manufacturers operate.  So, hopefully, you are not implying that blacks are unnecessarily whining, nagging and complaining from hangups...cuz my family doesn't have any of that.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess I just need to focus on buying products from supermarkets, natural food stores, or salons. Might as well give my folks my hard earned $$.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> lmao!  don't know if you're agreeing/disagreeing or making fun of my wordiness, lol,.. but it doesn't matter,.. that video was funny!



I was being sincere


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> I stated  'an Asian resturant' in my initial response, not specific Asian resturants or cuisines.
> 
> My point is/was it don't matter what your staple foods are, lol. You are in a business, I was willing to pay for your service and you didn't have what I wanted when I wanted it which is your dessert.
> 
> ...



Actually, I would cancel my order and/or never go back. That's just how I am. I have a loooooooong boycott list. Many of which are already out of business.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Another black-owned BSS. Address in video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLJbhI27e7c


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is exactly why I stopped going to the BSS near me.
I was a regular customer for years and only received decent service (like a half-smile and less obvious following of me in the store) after I kept coming back, always making huge purchases (I was addicted to hair LONG before I knew about LHCF)
Anyway, I used to hate how they would look at me like they just knew I was going to steal something right when I walked in the door. As if I was some common criminal.
And it doesn't help that I have a young looking face and I am so short. They would be extra mean to me until they realized I was an adult. And then they'd be less mean. And then a little less after I pulled out my debit card. So they not only discriminate against black women, but especially young black women.
Refused to support them any longer years ago. And now I get everything from the grocery and spend less than $20 a month. Take that, jerks!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Yes! The retail store buys products from the black owned haircare company at a discount.  Then they raise the price to make a profit.  Everyone wins.




Oh...okay

I understand that better now.


----------



## Lucie (Oct 31, 2011)

Great thread, great information. I will do my part to educate myself and those around me to the BSS practices. Ever since Vevster put me on to Djehuty Ma'at-Ra (the owner of DHealthstore.Com) I really started to become more aware of who I was giving my money to. I usually would go to health stores north of me in Queens and purchase my products. Now I just save my money to buy what I need from him in bulk.

Also, I forgot who mentioned it (I read all 8 pages, LOL) but it touched me to think of people buying Fendi, Gucci, et cetera and they don't even want one of us strutting down their runway. That gave me a LOT to think about. 

I am going to start doing my research now. Thanks for everyone that participated in this thread with ideas and comments because I need to be more conscious, stop talking about the problem and doing my best to get with others who want to be a part of the solution. Love y'all ladies.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

I freakin  when we have topics like this! I learn SO much....there are so many brilliant minds here!

And even when we don't agree...i like hearing everyone's opinions about things like this.

True......not ALL the Koreans/Asians are out for Black blood...there ARE nice people in ALL races. There is EVIL in ALL races as well. This thread as i said earlier...has made me look at things differently as a Black person.

A lot of this business stuff...I DON'T know about...so i ask questions to get a better understanding. Now....i still feel that i should stay away from Asian BSS's....

But like JeterCrazed kept saying....about how in Eastern cultures....its important to build a relationship between businesses. I've been letting that sit on my mind....bc it is true...they are not raised in the completely same environment as we are in the Western Hemisphere. I'm not sure if its China or what...but there is a country where they are training employees at different companies to even learn to smile in a business atmosphere....i learned that in my Sociology class last week. 

Maybe we should see if there is a way to encourage our companies to understand the value in this principle so that they will be willing to put more effort into building these relationships? All it takes is to reach the heart. The Black distributors and companies need to know and see exactly who they are representing so that they will feel the need to put forth more effort in having successful business relationships with the Asians....hustle harder. It sounds to me that the Asians have a tight grip on our hair....so to get out a tough spot...you got sit there a minute and vigorously rub it out.

I don't mean put these people out of business completely...but just do something where we are benefiting from our own market. So i guess that would mean (Just an Idea)....that we buy most of our products from places like Target, CVS, Walmart...yadda yadda down the line...and for those who can...buy from the Black companies online.

If you need weave....only go to the Asians for THAT purpose if you can't find it anywhere else...don't buy anything else from their store.

Now that we know that Sally's is not Asian run....buy a few things from there....the thing i like about Sally's is that their selection caters to EVERYBODY...so i really don't feel like they are trying to exploit us at all. I really don't feel that from them....

the point is..we need to get our money circulating into our community.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 31, 2011)

After reading this thread, I am totally gung ho for a boycott (or promoting one, at least, since I don't shop there anyway... lol). I think a good next step after this would be a pledge signing, where people would pledge to only shop at Black owned BSS for a certain amount of time (or forever) and in turn, those owners could provide some sort of benefit to the customers to make it worth their while for the extra money or extra miles or whatever they might have to drive to get to their specific store. There could also be some sort of fund for donations to help support the black-owned shops. Just something to make sure they at least stay afloat and to encourage new entrepreneurs to go into business, knowing they will have some source of support.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

Lucie said:


> Great thread, great information. I will do my part to educate myself and those around me to the BSS practices. Ever since Vevster put me on to Djehuty Ma'at-Ra (the owner of DHealthstore.Com) I really started to become more aware of who I was giving my money to. I usually would go to health stores north of me in Queens and purchase my products. Now I just save my money to buy what I need from him in bulk.
> 
> Also, I forgot who mentioned it (I read all 8 pages, LOL) but it touched me to think of people buying Fendi, Gucci, et cetera and they don't even want one of us strutting down their runway. That gave me a LOT to think about.
> 
> ...


So Iman, Garcelle Bovais (sp?), Naomi Campbell, Halle Berry, Alek Wek... None of them count... Please pick up an Italian Vogue even if you borrow it from a library.  Go to some runway shows. Black models are plenty. LVMH celebrates black models well.


Sadly, there isn't a market for black media in the fashion industry in America. The ads abroad are VERY different.

http://www.vogue.it/en/vogue-black

Mostly every woman is natural, at that!

Oh, and @SmilingElephant, here are your Barbie Dolls...

http://www.vogue.it/en/vogue-black/the-black-barbie-issue/2010/02/the-black-barbie-issue

ETA: Don't get me started on Curvy Vogue. I thought I saw a picture of my own a$$ in there once. Had to do a double take..


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

^^And they are beautiful...but can i go to Toys R Us and buy them for my little cousins?

Thanx for that though...very beautiful


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^And they are beautiful...but can i go to Toys R Us and buy them for my little cousins?
> 
> Thanx for that though...very beautiful



I do all my shopping at home 
http://www.amazon.com/Mattel-R9927-...=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1320110714&sr=1-6

Go Barbie... did ya Big Chop!:woohoo2:
I don't know where these rumors start. Black Barbie died, no black models in fashion, Liz Claiborne was on Oprah and Oprah kicked her off the show... It's like we expect to be oppressed. 

Black entrepreneurs probably sell out because success starts to feel funny...or like a setup.

ETA:
http://www.amazon.com/Barbie-Collec...toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1320111205&sr=1-71


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 31, 2011)

So what is the agreement here ladies?...ya'll done got a lil quiet on meh.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 31, 2011)

*ignores the ignorant* 

so about our boycott, I say we start a brand new planning thread. What say you ladies?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

I have read and enjoyed this thread (minus the childishness).

To implement a successful boycot, participants have to either be willing to do without their staples (sacrifice for the cause) or have a viable alternative.

The way to remove the Korean/Muslim foothold on the BSS industry is to get the consumer to see that there is a _better_ alternative.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> I have read and enjoyed this thread (minus the childishness).
> 
> To implement a successful boycot, participants have to either be willing to do without their staples (sacrifice for the cause) or have a viable alternative.
> 
> The way to remove the Korean/Muslim foothold on the BSS industry is to get the consumer to see that there is a _better_ alternative.



When did the Muslims come in? 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> When did the Muslims come in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
I used the wrong terminology. I should've said Arab instead of Muslim as a number of BSSs in my area are owned by Arabs (not sure which countries though.)

But, in any case, they are not black owned. I've only ever known of 2 black owned BSSs in my area and they are not located in the same city.

I can't see a boycott working but it looks like that's the idea people are running with.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever why cant you see it 'working'? and what is your definition of success?


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the biggest roadblock is finding alternative vendors of weave hair, for all other products avoiding the BSS is fairly easy. I may have missed a post addressing this but any ideas?

The BSSs I've been too have rows and rows of products but I hardly see those aisles trafficked as opposed to the wigs, weaves, and styling tools (rollers, combs, brushes, du-rags, etc).

ETA: I'm thinking more about women who don't shop online and are all about frequenting stores that are close to their house.. maybe that should be addressed as well - encouraging black women to see online hair resources as a viable alternative.  Yea shipping can be pricey but you don't buy most hair products every day (unless you're on LHCF )


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

Raspberry we did discuss these things earlier in the thread. we are still trying to figure out the weave issue, but i think that target, walgreens, walmart perplexed i iknow) are viable alternatives for regular products. buying strictly online is not a good alternative for lots of people. just not cost effective.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> I used the wrong terminology. I should've said Arab instead of Muslim as a number of BSSs in my area are owned by Arabs (not sure which countries though.)
> 
> But, in any case, they are not black owned. I've only ever known of 2 black owned BSSs in my area and they are not located in the same city.
> 
> I can't see a boycott working but it looks like that's the idea people are running with.



Arabs only come from one country-Saudi Arabia. 

I don't agree with a boycott, but I don't see it working either. The research is not being done to find the paper trail. Buying from black businesses who use Korean Distributors doesn't make sense at all. My opinions aside, the enemy hasn't even been clearly identified. Koreans put each other out of business all the time. Go to Rosalee in East Orange and so much as mention that you shop at Macy and they will probably throw you out. Putting Korean BSS out of business hurts your own community. These people pay for your police officers and school. You're hurting black manufacturers like Dudley's. The Koreans buy from them by the truck load. The whole thing is misguided. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> @TrueBeliever why cant you see it 'working'? and what is your definition of success?


 
Basically because it's the rare and glorious occassion when boycotts produce the desired result.
I think there are more effective ways of achieving the same goal that have to do with taking this industry back through competition.
Also, think of the wealth and jobs that would create in the black community.

I know that we have some alternatives to patronize now and it's great to build a list and let others know.  But, I'm all about ways we can infiltrate this industry and grow and compete as well.

Also, the old adage applies that 'if you build it, they will come'.  If we have nice stores (not those tacky eyesores you see right now with the Koreans/whatevers) with good quality products and service, I think that will make a huge difference.
A boycott might produce results in the short term but if we still do not own this industry in the end, a boycott is useless.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Arabs only come from one country-Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I don't agree with a boycott, but I don't see it working either. The research is not being done to find the paper trail. Buying from black businesses who use Korean Distributors doesn't make sense at all. My opinions aside, the enemy hasn't even been clearly identified. Koreans put each other out of business all the time. Go to Rosalee in East Orange and so much as mention that you shop at Macy and they will probably throw you out. Putting Korean BSS out of business hurts your own community. These people pay for your police officers and school. You're hurting black manufacturers like Dudley's. The Koreans buy from them by the truck load. The whole thing is misguided.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that they are a panethnicity as there are several Arab states. Whatever.

NE Way...if, as you say, the Koreans control the distribution is there any way to cut in on that aspect?
Should the retailers be willing to buy in the quantities the Koreans do to make a difference?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> I can't see a boycott working but it looks like that's the idea people are running with.


 
I think people are open to alternatives. Do you have a different direction you think may be more viable.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Nov 1, 2011)

I have read a lot of the comments and I must say that from personal experience I have had the best experience at a bss owned by Africans.  The shop is very small but the service is the bomb!  I hate the feeling of going to other bss's and being followed.  I hate how no matter what I have on or how many times I go into a bss I get treated like my money is not paying their bills.  I don't go as much anymore because I feel as though my money is hard earned and should be used at places where my business is appreciated. 

I also do not feel like I owe any business anything.  I pay taxes like the next person and I don't feel obligated to support anyone that is not willing to treat me like a human being.  I also don't get my nails done for the same reason.  I am tired of bad service and people feel like they are doing me a favor.  You aren't doing me a favor if you are not giving me something for the free.  

And as far as hurting my community with the absence of bss stores.  All of the asian owned bss stores in my city are in the hood.  I have to travel outside the burbs to areas that look H.A.M. to go to one.  I do not see how they help those communites at all.  If anything they have expanded their stores as the communities around them have turned from bad to worse.  Maybe that's just how it is down south.  I do hope this is a unique story because I hate to hear about small businesses taking money from a community and not creating jobs or giving back outside of paying taxes like we all do.  I believe in giving back to the community that gave so much to you.  

That is all. 

Please excuse the typos but I'm at work and typing fast.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Nov 1, 2011)

BTW I decided that I won't be going back to the bss stores that give bad service. If I need something bad enough I can get them online or at major retail chains. But I am totally for people protesting unfair practices of any kind. Power to the Consumer!!!

And if people think that protesting or writing or just engaging in any type action against something does not work I need you to google about Debit Card fees with a major bank.  People were not feeling it, let this bank know they weren't feeling it, and things changed.  When enough people say that something is not cool things do change!  Trust and believe that!


----------



## NappiShawti (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i saw an article like this a while back and it actually stopped me from buying anything from Asian run BSS.
> 
> Now...in Orlando there's these chains of Beauty Depots....but there is a Super Beauty Depot that i go to...i am under the impression that it is Black owned. Because all i see working in the store are Black people...and i like that WAY more than going into a strange Asian BSS....i have nothing against Asian ppl personally...but in THIS case...i'm down to boycott because this is a group of people that actually HATE me and MY people. Ya know?
> 
> I say we start it bruh.


 
*Hi I am just seeing this & I would like to say PLEASE DON'T BE FOOLED BY THE COLOR OF THE PEOPLE WORKING AT THE STORE! *

*I am a young black woman & i work in a korean owned BSS in ATL.  A very popular chain.  Our stores (we have several locations) are all owned by an older korean couple.  All cashiers & many stock people who work directly w/the customers are BLACK!  However at the end of the day we all  make minimum wage while the korean owners are very rich & spend lavishly at black customers expense.*

*  Refund/return= dont even think about it! Those ppl do not like giving customers their money back  They dont care abt pissed off customers either & i've heard them laugh when a cust say they will never shop at our store again They kno they hav another location down the street that u will go to not knowin that they own that 1 too! so they are still getting ur $$ regardless.*


*Dont mean to rant but i used to b under the impression that some stores were black owned too until i started working there.*

*SUPER. BEAUTY. DEPOT by the way is DEFINITELY not black owned hun.  They have 2 major stores in atl by greenbriar & south dekalb mall.  i heard they started up in florida but after amassing a large debt they had to expand & create more stores in atl after stiffing some employees out of their checks.  *

*if anybody wanna kno the real deal about these koreans i have stories 4 days!*


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> I was under the impression that they were a panethnicity.  Whatever.
> 
> NE Way...if, as you say, the Koreans control the distribution is there any way to cut in on that aspect?
> Should the retailers be willing to buy in the quantities the Koreans do to make a difference?



Yes! That is all they need to do! Lol 
The Koreans don't own just one store as black establishments do. They own 3 or 4 stores. The Korean Association creates co-ops and band together to buy larger quantities. 

You know, I didn't even know what food co-ops were until I was reading this book "Things white people like". White people get together and buy directly from farms in large quantities and split the cost. I tried to do it with my own family and it turned into a complete mess.  

Black people get together for Beauty conferences every year at Bronner Brothers and distributors are there ready to make deals. Distributors if different races are available to talk face to face. 

Someone could start a co-op here. Find a distributor, find out what everybody wants, buy from them and one person ships it out. Not only would you be helping each other out, you'd be aware of where your dollar is going. 

I'm not with the boycotting races or ethnicities. That's not cool at all.Jumping to conclusions is getting everybody nowhere. Many of the Chinese restaurants in my area are Korean. I became very friendly with the people of the restaurant as a kid and I asked him, " Aren't you Korean?" He asked me how I knew. He looked Korean! Some people aren't even culturally aware enough to know what a Korean face or name looks like.  The whole idea just has no direction. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> *Arabs only come from one country-Saudi Arabia. *
> 
> I don't agree with a boycott, but I don't see it working either. The research is not being done to find the paper trail. Buying from black businesses who use Korean Distributors doesn't make sense at all. My opinions aside, the enemy hasn't even been clearly identified. Koreans put each other out of business all the time. Go to Rosalee in East Orange and so much as mention that you shop at Macy and they will probably throw you out. Putting Korean BSS out of business hurts your own community. These people pay for your police officers and school. You're hurting black manufacturers like Dudley's. The Koreans buy from them by the truck load. The whole thing is misguided.
> 
> ...


 

No...I thought Arab, meaning Arabic-descent. Arabic-speaking. Egyptians, Libyans and other North African (Saharan countries) identify their descent as Arabic, or the country of birth. Those from Saudi Arabia call themselves "Saudis", and so forth....Middle Eastern countries that speak Arabic, or are of Arabic descent is not limited to "Saudi Arabians", etc. I agree that you can't say "Muslim" because Muslim is the religion, not so much an ethnicity...

As far as it not working, I understand your concern. But trust me, they are not interested in "helping the community"...They are more concerned with "helping themselves". Community isn't just about who lives there. They may contribute $$ to the economy...but blacks in those communities don't benefit. Koreans don't even shop in these areas, they send their $$ to relatives overseas, shop out of town in bigger cities, etc. They don't even LIVE in the communities they work in. I don't think this thing is misguided I think we are on to somthing. I do agree that we must identify the enemy and it is the distributors....African-American owners can buy directly from Dudley's if they want to but they are lacking capital (lots of $$$). That's what we have to help provide them with. I think we need more AA representatives in the BSS business to speak up on this. However the intervew with the AA BSS owner was on point, and some thing I had heard of before. I had already conciously stopped going to small BSS's this summer upon hearing it. 

We should not, DO NOT have to just "accept" this. When whites weren't having that debit card fee fiasco they spoke up and got results. Why can't we?


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Yes! That is all they need to do! Lol
> The Koreans don't own just one store as black establishments do. They own 3 or 4 stores. The Korean Association creates co-ops and band together to buy larger quantities.
> 
> You know, I didn't even know what food co-ops were until I was reading this book "Things white people like". White people get together and buy directly from farms in large quantities and split the cost. I tried to do it with my own family and it turned into a complete mess.
> ...


 
I see what you mean now.  I completely agree.  There is power in ownership.
The idea of a co-op is great, BTW.  I can really see a good outcome and that is certainly something I would buy into.
I just feel like a boycott is a short term result if at all and it does not result in ownership.


----------



## Bnster (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> ...
> I'll never forget...me and my lil sister had to go off on this Asian man in his BSS bc my mom had accidentally paid him w/ a $100 bill when she thought she gave him a 10. This dude didnt even give my mother a receipt...and she was crying...i was waiting for her and my sister in the car and this other lady came out and knocked on my car window to tell me that man had my mama crying for her money back...while he stood there lying that he didn't have it.
> 
> I told him i would hop cross that counter and give him what he's worth! he threatened to call the police...so i told him if he would just do the right thing and give my mom her money back it would all be cool....so after lying and lying he reached in his POCKET and gave her the $100 she gave him. He gave her the wrong change and everything...it was messed up bc my dad had gave her that as part of an anniversary gift.
> ...



SmilingElephant Oh my G.. how can people be like that. Evil with a capital E.  J.... help these people, just pure evil.  That just shows you they want to rip people off and not earn it properly.  Glad you were there for your mom at the time.  That whole thing makes me sick.  

I feel uncomfortable going into those big chain stores and only rarely I would go in and spend not much there.  There is a smaller asian own BSS I go in with better ease and looks like a honest business man.  However it doesn't mean that I don't wished that it was blacked own.  The other day I was in there picking up a hair dye for my brother and we started talking. He mentioned he hasn't seen me for a long time - I bought my relaxer stuff from there the price was good.  Then I asked did he know that my ex-HS mother died and he did and they (the wife and him) went to the viewing. He told me that he will always remember their family cause it was them that started sending their customer to that store.  Initially he had only 4 customers.  Any how, this guy is smart he is starting to carry those products that we are raving on here and Youtube about like Kinky Curly Knot Today, Taliah Waajid, Mixed Chics, Curls... etc. Sometimes it is so hard to get these products you don't care where you get it. 

They hire a few black people, but I also as the big chains they watch the customers. As a black person I am very conscious going into stores, cause of the stupid black people shoplifting and the stereotype gets subjected to the next black person walking into the store.   

If I had the money I would open up a BSS, yet there is so much more to it especially getting the supplies, so much business knowledge is needed. Then dealing with the idiots wanting to shoplift from you.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed,

^^^^I didn't see your previous post about ownership....You are spot on! That needs to be the ULTIMATE goal.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> No...I thought Arab, meaning Arabic-descent. Arabic-speaking. Egyptians, Libyans and other North African (Saharan countries) identify their descent as Arabic, or the country of birth. Those from Saudi Arabia call themselves "Saudis", and so forth....Middle Eastern countries that speak Arabic, or are of Arabic descent is not limited to "Saudi Arabians", etc. I agree that you can't say "Muslim" because Muslim is the religion, not so much an ethnicity...
> 
> As far as it not working, I understand your concern. But trust me, they are not interested in "helping the community"...They are more concerned with "helping themselves". Community isn't just about who lives there. They may contribute $$ to the economy...but blacks in those communities don't benefit. Koreans don't even shop in these areas, they send their $$ to relatives overseas, shop out of town in bigger cities, etc. They don't even LIVE in the communities they work in. I don't think this thing is misguided I think we are on to somthing. I do agree that we must identify the enemy and it is the distributors....African-American owners can buy directly from Dudley's if they want to but they are lacking capital (lots of $$$). That's what we have to help provide them with. I think we need more AA representatives in the BSS business to speak up on this. However the intervew with the AA BSS owner was on point, and some thing I had heard of before. I had already conciously stopped going to small BSS's this summer upon hearing it.
> 
> We should not, DO NOT have to just "accept" this. When whites weren't having that debit card fee fiasco they spoke up and got results. Why can't we?



I went to high school with lots of Egyptians, Arabs, Pakistani, Bengali, Indian.... It is not proper to call an Egyptian an Arab. It's like calling an African-American an African. Or a Bengali an Indian. Not proper. 

Anyone can buy directly from Dudleys or any other distributor with the right size order. The interviewee is saying that capital isn't the problem.  That's #2 where he's confused. 

And in doing a lil research, I realized that I've patronized that BSS in the OP when they were in South Orange. They were 2 doors down from a Korean BSS before they decided to move to EO. I wonder y he didn't tell that story. I had no idea that it was black-owned at the time. 

ETA: whether or not they want to support our communities, the fact remains that they do. They pay rent to pay property tax. They generate sales tax. They generate foot traffic to support nearby businesses. Can't count how many times I stopped at the black owned Rita's on the corner after picking up a Relaxer. Everyone is missing the bigger picture. Microeconomics is at work here.

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with a co-op idea. I also think it is important for people to not patronize these beauty supply stores.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think it has to be an either/or type of deal. All effective movements try various strategies at the same time. 

I also don't think this has to be about being against a people but wanting fairer business practices from distributors, the beauty supply associations, etc.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

I hope my black co-parts will wake up, do some research, stop jumping on every band wagon, and stop selling each other short. Does everybody on this thread know what it takes to open a BSS? The licenses? Who has called their state consumer affairs? 

If I wanted my own hair, I'd call the Hindu temple in flushing during the holy holidays and ask the Swamis if they would mind selling me some sacrafices. If you make a donation to the temple, they will talk to you. People talking bout standing up for their beliefs and hollering about conflict diamonds. People blaming the Jews? The war in Darfur is black. I don't see how Christians wearing wigs. They don't even know they're supporting Hinduism DIRECTLY. IGNORANCE IS A DISEASE... NO... A PLAGUE. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

@JeterCrazed the idea DOES have direction, and the reason why it was focused on Korean owned BSS is because they are the largest owners of BSS in the nation. 

I do not agree with boycotting entire races and thats not what this is about, either. It's about directing money back into the community but it is _also_ about showing that we (black people) will not patronize organizations that have a proven track record of disrespecting us both on an organizational level and on a micro level (with their customers). 

A co-op is a great idea and I would be interested to know if BOBSA has attempted that route. I suspect they have considered that, but I don't know.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I hope my black co-parts will wake up, do some research, stop jumping on every band wagon, and stop selling each other short. Does everybody on this thread know what it takes to open a BSS? The licenses? Who has called their state consumer affairs?
> 
> If I wanted my own hair, I'd call the Hindu temple in flushing during the holy holidays and ask the Swamis if they would mind selling me some sacrafices. If you make a donation to the temple, they will talk to you. People talking bout standing up for their beliefs and hollering about conflict diamonds. People blaming the Jews? The war in Darfur is black. I don't see how Christians wearing wigs. They don't even know they're supporting Hinduism DIRECTLY. IGNORANCE IS A DISEASE... NO... A PLAGUE.
> 
> ...


 
If there is something we are missing, we are listening. It's not possible for everyone on this thread to know all the details of this situation that is why sharing information is a good idea.


----------



## Meloe18 (Nov 1, 2011)

ugh, i cant...so much irony, anyways though


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

To Jetercrazed
I'm sure somebody here knows how to start a BSS if they are so inclined. If not, most places have a public library and chamber of commerce. 
It's not like the information is a secret to anyone who wants to know more.

Not sure where the 2nd paragraph is going.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> Basically because it's the rare and glorious occassion when boycotts produce the desired result.
> I think there are more effective ways of achieving the same goal that have to do with taking this industry back through competition.
> Also, think of the wealth and jobs that would create in the black community.
> 
> ...



i agree... so directing business away from these crap BSS and TO black owned ones seems like a great start no???  

--------

unless we all plan to open our own BSS.... (cause we all have start up capitol just laying around right????) then i see NOTHING wrong with diverting business away from these nonblack owned businesses to ALREADY EXISTING black owned businesses.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> i agree... so directing business away from these crap BSS and TO black owned ones seems like a great start no???
> 
> --------
> 
> unless we all plan to open our own BSS.... (cause we all have start up capitol just laying around right????) then i see NOTHING wrong with diverting business away from these nonblack owned businesses to ALREADY EXISTING black owned businesses.


 
I didn't think everyone had to but we do need a few MORE to divert business to.  

But remember, it's quality over quantity.  The existing black BSSs need to first be able to step it up in that aspect.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If there is something we are missing, we are listening. It's not possible for everyone on this thread to know all the details of this situation that is why sharing information is a good idea.



People are NOT listening. I was asked to get a professional opinion from my aunt at civil rights and she said for people to call their State Consumer Affairs. Has ANYONE called?

And if course there's no way for people to know everything about the situation but they have decided already that they will only patronize black owned businesses. With such little knowledge of the situation, people have already made a conclusion.  

White people did their research on the debit card fees BEFORE freezing their a$$es off in Zucatti park. They made themselves more aware FIRST. Now don't get me wrong. White people do some of he DUMBEST stuff too. Putting money in derivatives and wondering where your money went is just not smart. Then they're  listening to Michael Moore when he says that Wall Street made derivatives complicated to confuse people out of their money. These people cabs differentiate y=2x and you put your money on it? Wars are going on in this world and people have forgotten why their fighting. This is following those same patterns. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> To Jetercrazed
> I'm sure somebody here knows how to start a BSS if they are so inclined. If not, most places have a public library and chamber of commerce.
> It's not like the information is a secret to anyone who wants to know more.
> 
> Not sure where the 2nd paragraph is going.



I'm saying that people have already made up their minds BEFORE the research bit. By many of the posts, its obvious that many, too many, don't know. 

I'm so glad the poster from China was able to first hand account that in the East, every order is not worth rolling out of bed. They don't abide by the customer is always right code. They demand mutual respect and are not willing to sell respect for an order. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Or you may call your local office of consumer development if you want startup capital for your own BSS.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

I would not be too hard on the posters here.  Maybe someone will be inspired to do the necessary legwork that will lead to actions that make a difference.

The fact that some of us, including me, are uninformed about this industry does not mean that we will stay that way.  This thread had started a conversation and already I have learned a lot of things about this industry that I didn't know before.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> I didn't think everyone had to but we do need a few MORE to divert business to.
> 
> But remember, it's quality over quantity.  The existing black BSSs need to first be able to step it up in that aspect.



yes.. and thats going to happen over night how? i mean i get your point, but that is a long term critique that we have heard over and over.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> I would not be too hard on the posters here.  Maybe someone will be inspired to do the necessary legwork that will lead to actions that make a difference.
> 
> The fact that some of us, including me, are uninformed about this industry does not mean that we will stay that way.  This thread had started a conversation and already I have learned a lot of things about this industry that I didn't know before.



That's the spirit. 
I guarantee that perspectives will change. You will realize what black people are doing WRONG. I believe Jimmy owns the property his BSS sits on. He's taken dermatology and chemistry classes to know what the ingredients are. He need to be up here posting hair care tips.

He's done his research. I've done mine. I hope everybody will do theirs. Koreans are not the threat.  

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> yes.. and thats going to happen over night how? i mean i get your point, but that is a long term critique that we have heard over and over.


 
You want this to happen fast?
Has anything worth it been an overnight achievement?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> You want this to happen fast?
> Has anything worth it been an overnight achievement?



obviously nothing is going to happen fast but the "black bss need to step it up" is chat that we have heard over and over again ... and i agree. i just dont get why you cant do both.


----------



## ms-gg (Nov 1, 2011)

People can talk all they want and criticize all they want, but I know what "I," Ms-gg is going to do.  I have been troubled by this issue ever since I heard about the discriminatory practices about 6 or 7 years ago.

I just believe that if you are down for the cause, you are and if you aren't, then you aren't.  If you have a lot of knowledge of the industry, then share with us your knowledge instead of criticizing about what we don't know!  Talk is cheap. With unemployment at 15-16% nationally in the black community, I don't see anything wrong with trying to help our own.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> obviously nothing is going to happen fast but the "black bss need to step it up" is chat that we have heard over and over again ... and i agree. i just dont get why you cant do both.


 
*I love not waiting too long for reply posts *

Anyway, you keep hearing it because people want to see them step it up and they have yet to do so.  I understand they can't without patronage but they also can't without good business sense.

I do want to discuss more about the idea of a co-op though.  As much crap as I buy from BSSs, I am a prime customer for a good alternative.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> *I love not waiting too long for reply posts *
> 
> Anyway, you keep hearing it because people want to see them step it up and they have yet to do so.  I understand they can't without patronage but they also can't without good business sense.
> 
> I do want to discuss more about the idea of a co-op though.  As much crap as I buy from BSSs, I am a prime customer for a good alternative.


 The above is what I'd like to declare "the point."


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> Or you may call your local office of consumer development if you want startup capital for your own BSS.



They most certainly can! Cory Booker is tweeting free money all the time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> People are NOT listening. I was asked to get a professional opinion from my aunt at civil rights and she said for people to call their State Consumer Affairs. Has ANYONE called?
> 
> And if course there's no way for people to know everything about the situation but they have decided already that they will only patronize black owned businesses. With such little knowledge of the situation, people have already made a conclusion.
> 
> ...


 
Ok so I went back through the thread and followed your posts. And I do see the information you posted. I agree that more research needs to be done. I also understand that you feel people aren't listening. You won't ever get everyone to listen. But there are a few of us that are listening and trying to hash through the details.  

I appreciate the details you have shared so far. 

I think the discussion has been helpful though even if there is a disagreement at this point on what the root cause is.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

i look forward to all these new LHCF run BSS stores. If i ever go to new jersey, i hope JeterCrazed and TrueBeliever have impeccably run, well stocked stores.

be sure to send me your website addresses ladies!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok so I went back through the thread and followed your posts. And I do see the information you posted. I agree that more research needs to be done. I also understand that you feel people aren't listening. You won't ever get everyone to listen. But there are a few of us that are listening and trying to hash through the details.
> 
> I appreciate the details you have shared so far.
> 
> I think the discussion has been helpful though even if there is a disagreement at this point on what the root cause is.



I'm in the "Don't you dare add another product to your stash" challenge, so you know my participation either way will be non-existent 

But seriously,

Has anybody called consumer affairs yet?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I'm in the "Don't you dare add another product to your stash" challenge, so you know my participation either way will be non-existent
> 
> But seriously,
> 
> Has anybody called consumer affairs yet?


 
I really should have named the challenge that 

Honestly, I have not called consumer affairs. Until you mentioned it had not thought of it as an option.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamster said:


> i look forward to all these new LHCF run BSS stores. If i ever go to new jersey, i hope @JeterCrazed and @TrueBeliever have impeccably run, well stocked stores.
> 
> be sure to send me your website addresses ladies!


 
This is just childish.

Step back for a moment and look at areas where you can effect change that are proactive rather than reactive.
Research the industry if you're interested.  Talk to people who are where you want to be.
We're on the same side here.  We just have different ideas about how to get to the same place.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

aww, you are right, i guess i was just getting annoyed because this conversation was so circular. dah well. back to my other thread.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I* went to high school with lots of Egyptians, Arabs, Pakistani, Bengali, Indian.... It is not proper to call an Egyptian an Arab. It's like calling an African-American an African. Or a Bengali an Indian. Not proper. *
> 
> Anyone can buy directly from Dudleys or any other distributor with the right size order. The interviewee is saying that capital isn't the problem. That's #2 where he's confused.
> 
> ...


 
I got ya. This is true.... I wouldn't do that and I understand that....They DO identify as their country of origin.....I was just trying to say "Arabs" are not all Saudis.....
But more to the point: I understand your concerns. And yes, ultimately they contribute to the black community, but yet it still suffers...Microeconomics is very important. But its not enough. I think the Asian BSS's get it because many of them have taken the time to employ African Americans--in the understanding that African-Americans would like to be served by their own. They were smart enough to pick up on AA's feelings about that IMO. But I just get the feeling that our decision not to patronize the stores are not worth it. Purchasing products is not just a thing you do, its emotional. People like to feel good about the purchase they are making and where the money is going to, and WHO is their $$ benefitting...And I know you understand that...
And its not everyone's radar because everyone is busy living their lives...

But now you have a captive audience. A couple of people are interested in owning a BSS. Not everyone is. I certainly am not. I work full time as a supervising Nutritionist in my division, and then a part time college professor at night. I do consulting work on the side (including nights and weekends), and hubby and I are trying to start a family. I am just one person...and I'm sure other LHCF's have as much if not more that they juggle....But I am willing to make a conscious effort to: Find out WHERE I can patronize more black-owned BSS stores in my area and promote that. I think your ideas are on point. But tell me what the everyday citizen can do with their money and shopping habits to provoke a change? Knowing what I know I just can't patronize them any longer... I am all ears....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

NappiShawti said:


> *Hi I am just seeing this & I would like to say PLEASE DON'T BE FOOLED BY THE COLOR OF THE PEOPLE WORKING AT THE STORE! *
> 
> *I am a young black woman & i work in a korean owned BSS in ATL.  A very popular chain.  Our stores (we have several locations) are all owned by an older korean couple.  All cashiers & many stock people who work directly w/the customers are BLACK!  However at the end of the day we all  make minimum wage while the korean owners are very rich & spend lavishly at black customers expense.*
> 
> ...



Yea I was already informed upthread and by email. 

That sounds like slavery to me. Even tho y'all get paid...it's still minimum wage! Can you say: protest? That's modern day American slavery!...I know ppl need their checks...but that couldn't be me

Hire all the Blacks to work in THEIR community and pay them minimum wage. ...no suh


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I got ya. This is true.... I wouldn't do that and I understand that....They DO identify as their country of origin.....I was just trying to say "Arabs" are not all Saudis.....
> But more to the point: I understand your concerns. And yes, ultimately they contribute to the black community, but yet it still suffers...Microeconomics is very important. But its not enough. I think the Asian BSS's get it because many of them have taken the time to employ African Americans--in the understanding that African-Americans would like to be served by their own. They were smart enough to pick up on AA's feelings about that IMO. But I just get the feeling that our decision not to patronize the stores are not worth it. Purchasing products is not just a thing you do, its emotional. People like to feel good about the purchase they are making and where the money is going to, and WHO is their $$ benefitting...And I know you understand that...
> And its not everyone's radar because everyone is busy living their lives...
> 
> But now you have a captive audience. A couple of people are interested in owning a BSS. Not everyone is. I certainly am not. I work full time as a supervising Nutritionist in my division, and then a part time college professor at night. I do consulting work on the side (including nights and weekends), and hubby and I are trying to start a family. I am just one person...and I'm sure other LHCF's have as much if not more that they juggle....But I am willing to make a conscious effort to: Find out WHERE I can patronize more black-owned BSS stores in my area and promote that. I think your ideas are on point. But tell me what the everyday citizen can do with their money and shopping habits to provoke a change? Knowing what I know I just can't patronize them any longer... I am all ears....



Oh, yeah! I remember you now. We were talking about feritin in the other thread. See how I did I all that research on TSH and Hemoglobin? That's my style. Research and then do...

So, you ask what the everyday citizen can do with their money and shopping habits to provoke a change?
If you ask me, before they spend a dime........
THEY CAN CALL CONSUMER AFFAIRS!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Oh, yeah! I remember you now. We were talking about feritin in the other thread. See how I did I all that research on TSH and Hemoglobin? That's my style. Research and then do...
> 
> So, you ask what the everyday citizen can do with their money and shopping habits to provoke a change?
> If you ask me, before they spend a dime........
> THEY CAN CALL CONSUMER AFFAIRS!!!


Yes ma'am. What do I ask? What kind of info am I looking for...with respect for the cause?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yes ma'am. What do I ask? What kind of info am I looking for...with respect for the cause?




I suggested this before, but you weren't here...
Consumer Affairs in your state will be able to tell you if complaints have been filed against ANY business operating out of that state. They can tell you if their licenses have been revoked. They can tell you the outcomes of those complaints. You will effectively know the integrity of the company you're giving your money to regardless of the race, ethnicity, age, color, religion, martial status of the owner.  If there have been any complaints against any distributor, BSS, etc, they can give you record of it.

The question is, if you call and find that there aren't any complaints against these distributors, will it change your mind that Korean BSS isn't exploiting Blacks?

ETA: And if you feel that you are being charged extra for a product by a distribution company, a BSS, a hotdog stand because of your race....
CALL CONSUMER AFFAIRS!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I suggested this before, but you weren't here...
> Consumer Affairs in your state will be able to tell you if complaints have been filed against ANY business operating out of that state. They can tell you if their licenses have been revoked. They can tell you the outcomes of those complaints. You will effectively know the integrity of the company you're giving your money to regardless of the race, ethnicity, age, color, religion, martial status of the owner. If there have been any complaints against any distributor, BSS, etc, they can give you record of it.
> 
> *The question is, if you call and find that there aren't any complaints against these distributors, will it change your mind that Korean BSS isn't exploiting Blacks?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I suggested this before, but you weren't here...
> Consumer Affairs in your state will be able to tell you if complaints have been filed against ANY business operating out of that state. They can tell you if their licenses have been revoked. They can tell you the outcomes of those complaints. You will effectively know the integrity of the company you're giving your money to regardless of the race, ethnicity, age, color, religion, martial status of the owner.  If there have been any complaints against any distributor, BSS, etc, they can give you record of it.
> 
> The question is, if you call and find that there aren't any complaints against these distributors, will it change your mind that Korean BSS isn't exploiting Blacks?
> ...



To the last question...nope. Not for me. 

I say that bc of the way they handle the industry. And look at how many ppl have complaints about Asian BSS. 

I understand it's about having good relationships between companies...but they are USING us to make THEM rich!

After reading in the other thread about them hiring Black ppl but payin them crap...i just can't make nice w/ that


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> To the last question...nope. Not for me.
> 
> I say that bc of the way they handle the industry. And look at how many ppl have complaints about Asian BSS.
> 
> ...



ETA: I meant this thread...not the other one lol


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

TrueBeliever said:


> To Jetercrazed
> I'm sure somebody here knows how to start a BSS if they are so inclined. If not, most places have a public library and chamber of commerce.
> It's not like the information is a secret to anyone who wants to know more.
> 
> Not sure where the 2nd paragraph is going.



Oops... Didn't address the second paragraph.
Koreans get hair from India for weave. During holy holidays, Hindu women shave their hair to make puja (or prayer) and repent or sohaveyou. The Hindu temple sells that hair to the hair industry to support the temple financially. People wanted to completely go around the Koreans to get weave. Find a local temple. Have money ready. Of course it will be unwashed and unprocessed, but that's how they do it. You can wash it and dry it and use it to do microbraids or get a machine and sew your own tracks.
There are black weave specialists in NY and California who deal directly with Indians. No middle man. Sagayam is one Indian Manufacturer. 
If you want hair from black people, drink a protein shake and do some protective styling.


----------



## AlekHidell (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And, why don't the black entrepreneurs seem to have_ lawyers_?  This little hustle the Koreans got going is all kinds of illegal.  I must be missing something.





Guitarhero said:


> Here's what I think:  Find the Black suppliers...there are a few in this  country but they are limited somewhat.  You'd have to read their  websites or get in contact with their company.  Secondly, we need to get  employed by these Black distributorships  as well as open up our own  bss shops, using them as our supplier.  The more we invest in this, the  more product we can buy due to greater financial stability.  We  need to boycott and sue the Korean-owned BSS's and owned-manufacturers  as well as talk to our representatives and senators to find out which  laws are applying to make this all possible (import-export, tax).  We  should lobby for these rights.  We have been losing THESE  AMERICAN JOBS right here under our noses, in our neighborhoods!  They  are nothing more than the mafia.



Just wanted to mention something about laws--that it's definitely worth doing what you can to change them at whatever level it would be helpful. An example: We're in the alcohol/wine/beer industry. In our state, there are several laws that prevent the kinds of practices discussed in this thread which is one of the reasons why we choose to open some businesses here over others. There are laws that prevent distributors from selling at different prices to different stores. So a small mom-and-pop wine shop has the same product cost as the large grocery store chain. There are also laws that prohibit business ownership at different levels of the industry. Like, one can own a retail store, but not a retail store AND a distributorship and import/export company--and the relationship distance also has to be sufficiently far apart to avoid circumventing the law (like I can't own the distributorship while dh own the stores). It's to prevent people from cornering the market. Not saying there aren't legal ways around this if you do business in several states  but it's much harder to block a small business from thriving.

Sorry for the long example, but my point is that the beauty/haircare industry needs more laws to prevent the kind of monopoly the Koreans currently have going on. If they were forced at the distributor level to sell at the same price, offering the same products, and communicate in a reasonable way (English) as to create more competition and not less, things might change in the right direction. I think I read in this thread someone basically saying like "well, too bad they won't sell to you" and, well, there are so many industries where it's just not possible to conduct business that way (at the state and/or federal level). And the laws aren't created out of "fairness", but because gov't wants to see MORE business transactions not less (more business = more tax revenue, more jobs, etc.).


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> To the last question...nope. Not for me.
> 
> I say that bc of the way they handle the industry. And look at how many ppl have complaints about Asian BSS.
> 
> ...



And you think black people working for black businesses make more than minimum wage?
Do you to the most of your grocery shopping at Whole Foods/ Kings/Food Emporium/Wegman's/ Trader Joes?
Where do you buy your groceries?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

Ehren said:


> Just wanted to mention something about laws--that it's definitely worth doing what you can to change them at whatever level it would be helpful. An example: We're in the alcohol/wine/beer industry. In our state, there are several laws that prevent the kinds of practices discussed in this thread which is one of the reasons why we choose to open some businesses here over others. There are laws that prevent distributors from selling at different prices to different stores. So a small mom-and-pop wine shop has the same product cost as the large grocery store chain. There are also laws that prohibit business ownership at different levels of the industry. Like, one can own a retail store, but not a retail store AND a distributorship and import/export company--and the relationship distance also has to be sufficiently far apart to avoid circumventing the law (like I can't own the distributorship while dh own the stores). It's to prevent people from cornering the market. Not saying there aren't legal ways around this if you do business in several states  but it's much harder to block a small business from thriving.
> 
> Sorry for the long example, but my point is that the beauty/haircare industry needs more laws to prevent the kind of monopoly the Koreans currently have going on. If they were forced at the distributor level to sell at the same price, offering the same products, and communicate in a reasonable way (English) as to create more competition and not less, things might change in the right direction. I think I read in this thread someone basically saying like "well, too bad they won't sell to you" and, well, there are so many industries where it's just not possible to conduct business that way (at the state and/or federal level). And the laws aren't created out of "fairness", but because gov't wants to see MORE business transactions not less (more business = more tax revenue, more jobs, etc.).


NY is highly regulated that way with alcohol. If you're not already a distributor, you won't eve be. You buy from the same distributors at regulated prices and that's it. Bar tenders have to make drinks from prepackaged nips ONLY and they have to use the whole nip.
However, in that very same state, hair products are NOT regulated. If you want them to be, start by contacting your state senator or chamber of commerce and make the case of how much in tax revenue is brought in by that industry in that state. AFTER YOU CALL CONSUMER AFFAIRS with a list of complaints to make your case as to why regulation needs to take place. Otherwise, they will not spend money to regulate a trade that is not supporting that state's budget. Oregon will probably hang up on you. California may listen.

There is one flaw in that stance already. The definition of the word Monopoly is used to describe ONE business, not multiple business of those with the same background. The Koreans are not violating and laws regarding monopoly even if everything is true about them shutting out black BSS owners. You will have to collect data about each and every distributor to show how there is a pattern.

You can't cry, "Mom! This boy at school is picking on everybody" and he's never even been to the principal's office. You're gonna make a fool out of yourself and when he's really bothering you, your mother won't even bother.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm already boycotting Asian owned beauty supply stores. I have been for the last decade or so.

Maybe if we go on twitter and start a hashtag #boycottasianbeautystores or something and make it trend then people will start to take notice. Maybe twitter would block it though, lol.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Nov 1, 2011)

NappiShawti said:


> *Hi I am just seeing this & I would like to say PLEASE DON'T BE FOOLED BY THE COLOR OF THE PEOPLE WORKING AT THE STORE! *
> 
> *I am a young black woman & i work in a korean owned BSS in ATL.  A very popular chain.  Our stores (we have several locations) are all owned by an older korean couple.  All cashiers & many stock people who work directly w/the customers are BLACK!  However at the end of the day we all  make minimum wage while the korean owners are very rich & spend lavishly at black customers expense.*
> 
> ...



*pulls up a chair*


----------



## nisemac (Nov 1, 2011)

Tiye said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but it's unclear whether this proposed "buy black" challenge is a proposed boycott against Korean owned bss - or all non-black purveyors of hair care tools and products. Because the struggle to successfully own and operate a black owned beauty supply business is not just about Korean store owners and distributors.
> 
> No bss carries everything. So why aren't black bss owners stocking up on products by black manufacturers. And how does it change much if a black person takes their business away from Korean distributors and switches dependency to Chinese manufacturer's instead?


 
Tiye when I proposed "buying black" it really wasn't in the realm of boycotting--more of showing and exerting AA buying power.  

I'm catching up on posts, but I truly believe the issue is twofold:  AAs affimatively and collectively putting their money into black business first; and serious work in breaking down the ethnic barriers and communication issues between the two entities.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

calmsensual1 said:


> I'm already boycotting Asian owned beauty supply stores. I have been for the last decade or so.
> 
> Maybe if we go on twitter and start a hashtag #boycottasianbeautystores or something and make it trend then people will start to take notice. Maybe twitter would block it though, lol.



Are you saying Asian under the realization of all the Nationalities that have NOTHING to do with Korea? 
I'm so glad I attended the most diverse college in the country. Starting to think being the only African American woman in Numerical Analysis and Calc III made me a better person. Where is the culture awareness. What r u doing?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm completely shocked about the Sally Beauty supply comment.  I don't frequent Korean BSS because I chose not to spend my money that way, but it did occur to me that the Sally's chain had been bought into by them as well.  I will have to do some research on the one close to my house and adjust my shopping accordingly.  Thanks for posting this interview.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

Umm Ebraheem said:


> I'm completely shocked about the Sally Beauty supply comment.  I don't frequent Korean BSS because I chose not to spend my money that way, but it did occur to me that the Sally's chain had been bought into by them as well.  I will have to do some research on the one close to my house and adjust my shopping accordingly.  Thanks for posting this interview.





Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
I just wanted to ask what the point of this gif is.  I did not read all the replies to the post and I don't usually get into things on this board, but what specifically about my post would make you respond with that gif?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 1, 2011)

Umm Ebraheem said:


> I just wanted to ask what the point of this gif is.  I did not read all the replies to the post and I don't usually get into things on this board, but what specifically about my post would make you respond with that gif?



The interviewee doesn't know what he's talking about and everybody keeps believing everything he's saying. Sally is American. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> The interviewee doesn't know what he's talking about and everybody keeps believing everything he's saying. Sally is American.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
I see, well in my original post I said I would do my own research.  I don't generally take everything I hear or read as the truth, but it still was an interesting interview.  I still don't understand why you quoted me with that gif, but to each her own.  I stand by my original post that I choose where and how I spend my money and who with.  There is not anything wrong with that in my opinion.  It is not something I try to persuade others to do, it is my own personal preference.  I don't knock somebody who wants to buy Coke instead of Pepsi when I prefer Pepsi.  

Saying Sally's is American does not really mean anything.  Sally's is a franchise that can be bought by anyone with enough money.  That's like saying McDonald's is American.  If a group of people decide they are going to buy a bunch of Sally's franchises in a certain city or over a certain geographic area is not to my knowledge against any law.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 1, 2011)

Umm Ebraheem said:


> I see, well in my original post I said I would do my own research.  I don't generally take everything I hear or read as the truth, but it still was an interesting interview.  I still don't understand why you quoted me with that gif, but to each her own.*  I stand by my original post that I choose where and how I spend my money and who with.*  There is not anything wrong with that in my opinion.  It is not something I try to persuade others to do, it is my own personal preference.  I don't knock somebody who wants to buy Coke instead of Pepsi when I prefer Pepsi.
> 
> Saying Sally's is American does not really mean anything.  Sally's is a franchise that can be bought by anyone with enough money.  That's like saying McDonald's is American.  If a group of people decide they are going to buy a bunch of Sally's franchises in a certain city or over a certain geographic area is not to my knowledge against any law.



Sally's isn't a franchise, it's privately owned, I looked it up... but I hear you


----------



## Tamster (Nov 1, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Are you saying Asian under the realization of all the Nationalities that have NOTHING to do with Korea?
> I'm so glad I attended the most diverse college in the country. Starting to think being the only African American woman in Numerical Analysis and Calc III made me a better person. Where is the culture awareness. What r u doing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



Girl... bye.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

Umm Ebraheem said:


> I see, well in my original post I said I would do my own research.  I don't generally take everything I hear or read as the truth, but it still was an interesting interview.  I still don't understand why you quoted me with that gif, but to each her own.  I stand by my original post that I choose where and how I spend my money and who with.  There is not anything wrong with that in my opinion.  It is not something I try to persuade others to do, it is my own personal preference.  I don't knock somebody who wants to buy Coke instead of Pepsi when I prefer Pepsi.
> 
> Saying Sally's is American does not really mean anything.  Sally's is a franchise that can be bought by anyone with enough money.  That's like saying McDonald's is American.  If a group of people decide they are going to buy a bunch of Sally's franchises in a certain city or over a certain geographic area is not to my knowledge against any law.



The thud was about the spread of rumors. Like that one...
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Sally-Stores/CS_SALLY_STORES,default,pg.html#FranchiseInformation 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## princessnad (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Who is the owner?  American doesn't mean not Korean.  Korean ethnics are American citizens too.

  Sorry if I missed it up- thread.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 2, 2011)

princessnad said:


> ^ *Who is the owner*?  American doesn't mean not Korean.  Korean ethnics are American citizens too.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it up- thread.




Leonard Lavin, Chairman & Founder of the Alberto-Culver corporation: 






In short.. a rich white guy


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2011)

JeterCrazed, You seem to know a lot.  I wish you would share it without all the abrasive-ness, it really detracts from your larger points.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> JeterCrazed, You seem to know a lot.  I wish you would share it without all the abrasive-ness, it really detracts from your larger points.



Has anyone DONE anything? Have u called Consumer Affairs? I don't want to make a point. I want people to do something about their concerns or can it. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## NaijaNaps (Nov 2, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Leonard Lavin, Chairman & Founder of the Alberto-Culver corporation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sally's is now a publicly traded company, owned by Sally Holdings LLC. Lavin's company used to own them. They spun off in 2006. 

http://investor.sallybeautyholdings.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=203305&p=irol-irhome


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

NaijaNaps said:


> Sally's is now a publicly traded company, owned by Sally Holdings LLC. Lavin's company used to own them. They spun off in 2006.
> 
> http://investor.sallybeautyholdings.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=203305&p=irol-irhome



Lavin is still a trustee as is his daughter. 

Hopefully, everyone's clear that they are not Korean owned. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 2, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Has anyone DONE anything? Have u called Consumer Affairs? I don't want to make a point. I want people to do something about their concerns or can it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


JeterCrazed, You're being rude and you know it.  

People are learning the lay of the (bss) land.  We, like the good folks of OWS, have an over-whelming sense of unease about an industry that seems to have tentacles throughout this country and internationally.  We, much like them, don't trust the regulating agencies and, quite honestly, no longer desire to do business with the offending parties.  We are attempting a work-around similar to that which led the OWS movement to encourage a mass switch to CU's, that's what we're DOING.  

If you have anything helpful to add, hop to it.  If not, stop mucking up the thread.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> JeterCrazed, You're being rude and you know it.
> 
> People are learning the lay of the (bss) land.  We, like the good folks of OWS, have an over-whelming sense of unease about an industry that seems to have tentacles throughout this country and internationally.  We, much like them, don't trust the regulating agencies and, quite honestly, no longer desire to do business with the offending parties.  We are attempting a work-around similar to that which led the OWS movement to encourage a mass switch to CU's, that's what we're DOING.
> 
> If you have anything helpful to add, hop to it.  If not, stop mucking up the thread.



I'm being real and straight forward. You think black people got anywhere by working around the law? Or did they face the law up front? Did u read the whole thread? All my posts and recommendations?

Please speak for yourself with trust issues. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Zedster (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been following this thread since the first post (yes, even the snide and childish remarks thrown around) and have seen some flickering of the diamonds in the "rough", so to speak. I'm in my first year of grad school, so I can't offer to take command in leading this, but as others have said, coming up with a solid plan is key. Everyone could offer 1–3 "to do" items, clearly enumerated and labeled, and someone with some free minutes could go through those posts and compile them into one for accessibility. Just a thought before I roll into bed for the day.

And don't forget the golden rule of the internet: *if you don't like it, don't respond*! Feeding into what you perceive as aggression/sidetracking/negativity only helps to make it grow. I know everyone wants to put in the "final word", but this isn't Jerry Springer, and no one is cashing in on high drama ratings 

Stay positive!


----------



## usagi25 (Nov 2, 2011)

This topic is interesting.  I've been meaning to join this community for a while.  I don't understand why some people are being so patronizing.  There is nothing wrong with a  boycott.  If you don't want to participate you don't have to.  If you want to more power to you.


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

Zedster please visit the planning thread


----------



## StarScream35 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have plenty of Korean friends from college and although they are nice people, I've learned they have little regard for black people period. Sometimes I wonder if Asians are more racist than whites but that's another topic. So anyways, I've been on this boycott for about 2 years. I try to order things online from black owned business or just shop at local DrugStores, Sallys or Organic Grocery Stores. So far I have been successful. I have to admit there have been times I have made pit stops at Korean BSS but I refuse to spend anything over $5.00. I know drug stores, organic grocery stores and Sallys are a little more expensive and out of the way for many black women but believe me it's worth it. You get better customer service and they treat you like a human being.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 2, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> And you think black people working for black businesses make more than minimum wage?
> Do you to the most of your grocery shopping at Whole Foods/ Kings/Food Emporium/Wegman's/ Trader Joes?
> *Where do you buy your groceries?*



Publix chile!...(Best cakes!)

I see where you're going w/this....but my thing is they are putting up a facade as if the BSS is Black owned...the store i was shopping at....i don't recall seeing an Asian face...Black ppl everywhere!!! Why are they being fake about it? You feel me tho?

It's like saying...."Yeah i will hire all these Black ppl so that they will attract their own ppl since they don't feel comfortable with Asians all around them...but i'm not gonna pay them jack squat! Mwahahahaha...!!!!" 

At least that's how it is in my mind....it's like the Black ppl are being used as decoys.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 2, 2011)

Brighteyes35 said:


> I have plenty of Korean friends from college and although they are nice people, I've learned they have little regard for black people period. Sometimes I wonder if Asians are more racist than whites but that's another topic. So anyways, I've been on this boycott for about 2 years. I try to order things online from black owned business or just shop at local DrugStores, Sallys or Organic Grocery Stores. So far I have been successful. I have to admit there have been times I have made pit stops at Korean BSS but I refuse to spend anything over $5.00. I know drug stores, organic grocery stores and Sallys are a little more expensive and out of the way for many black women but believe me it's worth it. You get better customer service and they treat you like a human being.




It might be off topic but i felt the need to chime in. LOL. It's not us in general they aren't particularly feeling, it's everyone. I didn't realize how deep it was until I took Japanese in college and for an entire semester, literally, one side of the room sat all of the Korean students, the other side was Chinese, Black, White, Latino, foreign and American, whatever. I never noticed that ALL THE REST OF US were friendly with each other but THEY only spoke to/sat with each other. Somehow it came up and this Chinese girl I was friendly with who sat next to me said something along the lines of, "Of course they only talk to each other, they're Koreans. They hate everyone else." I was like  I don't like to make sweeping generalizations about ANY group of people but what she was describing had been playing out in front of me for weeks. I had never looked at it in that way until she said something to me. This is a group that just REALLY sticks together.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

yorkpatties said:


> It might be off topic but i felt the need to chime in. LOL. It's not us in general they aren't particularly feeling, it's everyone. I didn't realize how deep it was until I took Japanese in college and for an entire semester, literally, one side of the room sat all of the Korean students, the other side was Chinese, Black, White, Latino, foreign and American, whatever. I never noticed that ALL THE REST OF US were friendly with each other but THEY only spoke to/sat with each other. Somehow it came up and this Chinese girl I was friendly with who sat next to me said something along the lines of, "Of course they only talk to each other, they're Koreans. They hate everyone else." I was like  I don't like to make sweeping generalizations about ANY group of people but what she was describing had been playing out in front of me for weeks. I had never looked at it in that way until she said something to me. This is a group that just REALLY sticks together.



A thousand thank yous.

Koreans were enslaved by the Japanese, so of course they have a "look out for each other" attitude. Too many black people think that racism is always about them. While the nazis were killing Jews, Japanese were killing Koreans and Australians. The Koreans are doing quite well as exslaves. As are the Jews. I don't think they hate or boycott anybody, but they are coming up from a long line of oppression by their own people in North Korea and the Japanese. They didn't boycott. They incorporated. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Publix chile!...(Best cakes!)
> 
> I see where you're going w/this....but my thing is they are putting up a facade as if the BSS is Black owned...the store i was shopping at....i don't recall seeing an Asian face...Black ppl everywhere!!! Why are they being fake about it? You feel me tho?
> 
> ...



In my hood, the Koreans are always on duty. They put black people up front cuz they have no idea what the hell we be talkin bout when we're gettin these 3D hairdos. 

Walmart puts disabled people at the door as greeters knowing they have peasant policies on them. I shop at stores like Publix and Whole Foods because they do pay their employees above minimum wage usually starting at $12/hr. There are nothing but minorities on the registers, but I know its not black owned. You know where I'm going, tho. 



Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Tamster (Nov 2, 2011)

yes because boycott = hate.... right...


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL @ Sally Beauty Supply treating us like humans...because the ones in this city will follow you around the store.  I made an anonymous complaint but they got my email address.  There were several people of Black and Hispanic origins who had faced the same.  Do you know that a journalist got to me and asked me for an interview?  LOL.


----------



## StarScream35 (Nov 2, 2011)

yorkpatties

Thanks for that! I have heard other Asians say the same about Koreans too...........LOL! One Chinese guy I was dating said if he had to rank Asians by order of who was the most racist he said Japanese and Koreans trump everyone else like elephants. I couldn't help but laugh when he said that. Koreans are a peculiar bunch though, I use to attend an all Korean baptist church and funny thing I felt more at home there than I have at any black baptist church. Funny huh???


----------



## StarScream35 (Nov 2, 2011)

Guitarhero

Interesting. I have never had this experience with Sallys ever in my life. Maybe it's all about location? Interesting though. Glad you mentioned it. Now I'm gone be watching my back when I go into Sallys............LOL!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

Brighteyes35 said:


> @yorkpatties
> 
> Thanks for that! I have heard other Asians say the same about Koreans too...........LOL! One Chinese guy I was dating said if he had to rank Asians by order of who was the most racist he said Japanese and Koreans trump everyone else like elephants. I couldn't help but laugh when he said that. Koreans are a peculiar bunch though, I use to attend an all Korean baptist church and funny thing I felt more at home there than I have at any black baptist church. Funny huh???


 
If it wasn't for Koreans I would not have been able to successfully run my business. I had a dry cleaning pick up and delivery business. And the dry cleaning business is primarily dominated by Koreans. I went to the two black owned businesses in town and they wouldn't give me any credit terms. 

I didn't have 1 Korean business refuse to talk to me or not be willing to hear my offer. They were all willing to offer me the credit terms I needed without blinking. So I ended up doing business with 3 Korean Dry Cleaners for the duration of my business.

And I have not had any issue with Korean BSS in my experience as well.

So I am not against Koreans or Korean businesses. Now if there are unfair business practices I would like to address those if they exists. Or if there is a way to improve AA businesses in our communities I am for that.

When I see those same Korean dry cleaners out in the street they yell my name and come hug me like I'm family   I show them the same courtesy and respect they have shown me.

I like doing business with people who do good business and that are good to me. Thats really the bottom line.

Brighteyes35, this really isn't directed at you. I was just using your 2nd paragraph as a jumping off point.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 2, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> A thousand thank yous.
> 
> Koreans were enslaved by the Japanese, so of course they have a "look out for each other" attitude. I don't think they hate or boycott anybody, but they are coming up from a long line of oppression by their own people in North Korea and the Japanese. They didn't boycott. They incorporated.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



That's right. Too many of us don't look at things GLOBALLY. 





Brighteyes35 said:


> yorkpatties
> 
> I use to attend an all Korean baptist church and funny thing I felt more at home there than I have at any black baptist church. Funny huh???


 
I'm not a religious person but I must say, those people were CHRISTIAN first. TRUE Christians.


----------



## usagi25 (Nov 2, 2011)

Isn't that what this thread is for?  A look out for each other thread as in the black communities supporting each other. I've never thought racism was only about blacks in my life.  I know plenty of Koreans who boycott Japan.  Japanese is banned from being played on music stations in South Korea.  If Koreans can have that outlook what's wrong with black people having the same outlook?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_3mSW8XUZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-DuIZLIWOo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWFvVVukTyA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxvZfG1bOvE

It's been 2 whole days and it's after 5 in Cali.... Everybody seems to be all talk....*clears throat* 
Have you called consumer affairs yet?


----------



## Imsosceneic (Nov 3, 2011)

lol occupy korean bss, im down lol


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been on my own movement for years.  The last time i went to KBSS In a predominantly black area of town and the security officer had on full Kevlar with the hat and I was highly pissed. The area is not that bad and it offended me.....


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 3, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_3mSW8XUZI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-DuIZLIWOo
> 
> ...


 
I think they're going the boycott route.

Anyway, thanks for the vids. I have been a victim of housing discrimination. I called and filed a complaint. I regret not following it through all the way but boy did I give them a scare.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 3, 2011)

Z-kitty said:


> I have been on my own movement for years.  The last time i went to KBSS In a predominantly black area of town and the security officer had on *full Kevlar with the hat* and I was highly pissed. The area is not that bad and it offended me.....



I would have burst into laughter and forgot what I went in there for.


----------



## StarScream35 (Nov 3, 2011)

Z-kitty said:


> I have been on my own movement for years. The last time i went to KBSS In a predominantly black area of town and the security officer had on full Kevlar with the hat and I was highly pissed. The area is not that bad and it offended me.....


 

It's stuff like this that made me reluctant to do business with these people. My problem is why does it take us so long to recognize things and why don't we do something about it right away?? Sometimes I feel like the majority of black people out there just don't care if people blood suck from us. And it's not that they are uneducated because many times I have heard black women complain about KBSS yet what do they do??? Continue to spend their money at KBSS. Is getting weaves and wigs that serious!!!!!!!!!!! I mean is it??? Is that how heavy this weave and wig addiction is? I don't wear weaves or wigs so somebody please help me understand.


----------



## amwcah (Nov 3, 2011)

I need a list of BBS vendors we can purchase from.  Can someone make a new thread of this?  It would be nice for it to become a sticky as well.

I really despise giving my money to the other suppliers including Sally's.


----------



## AltheaGarden (Nov 3, 2011)

Brighteyes35 said:


> It's stuff like this that made me reluctant to do business with these people. My problem is why does it take us so long to recognize things and why don't we do something about it right away?? Sometimes I feel like the majority of black people out there just don't care if people blood suck from us. And it's not that they are uneducated because many times I have heard black women complain about KBSS yet what do they do??? Continue to spend their money at KBSS. Is getting weaves and wigs that serious!!!!!!!!!!! I mean is it??? Is that how heavy this weave and wig addiction is? I don't wear weaves or wigs so somebody please help me understand.



 I think that there are a lot of Black people out there that do not see the whole picture, so to them, it makes no difference if they pickup shampoo from a Black business online or a Korean BSS down the street there may not be a direct benefit to them. Other minority communities value business ownership because they have realized how crucial it is for their community to stay unified, but this doesn't seem to be the case for Black people. I realize institutionalized racism had set up road blocks to help prevent Blacks from achieving ownerships, but there has got to be a point where we support each other and pull our resources together to help ourselves. There are Black communities that have already started doing this and it makes me happy. But for the most part, we still have a lot of work to do. I hope this boycott is taking us in the right direction. 

I was going to post this early but I chickened out erplexed IMO, one of the top items available at KBSSs that are more difficult to get elsewhere are extensions and wigs. So, until that demand is eliminated or until quality hair is made more available through different outlets, some Black women will continue to shop at KBSS for these products. I don't wear extensions or wigs myself so I can't really answer your questions  But I think self-respect should always trump consumerism.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Nov 3, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Arabs only come from one country-Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I don't agree with a boycott, but I don't see it working either. The research is not being done to find the paper trail. *Buying from black businesses who use Korean Distributors doesn't make sense at all*. My opinions aside, the enemy hasn't even been clearly identified. Koreans put each other out of business all the time. Go to Rosalee in East Orange and so much as mention that you shop at Macy and they will probably throw you out. Putting Korean BSS out of business hurts your own community. These people pay for your police officers and school. You're hurting black manufacturers like Dudley's. The Koreans buy from them by the truck load. The whole thing is misguided.
> 
> ...


 
Even though most of your posts come off as condescending and rude , I happen to agree with this one. I've been pondering this since I first laid eyes on this thread. So I've made a personal decision to avoid weaves/wigs _and_ kbss. Unwittingly, I already had been for the past 2 years (just cuz I don't like that chemical smell on the hair), but now it's a conscious decision. It's not much, but I feel better knowing they won't get any of my money.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 3, 2011)

amwcah said:


> I need a list of BBS vendors we can purchase from.  Can someone make a new thread of this?  It would be nice for it to become a sticky as well.
> 
> *I really despise giving my money to the other suppliers including Sally's.*



I have mixed feelings about this.  I know Sally's is part of the "empire", but at _my _local Sally, the employees are very respectful and helpful.  Some of them know me by name and frequently purchased products.  They don't follow me around and sometimes give me special discounts w/o me asking.  I know its a long-shot, but I would hate to see them lose their employment because we banned the company as a whole...


----------



## Tamster (Nov 3, 2011)

just as a reminder, there is a boycott planning thread. in the first post, there are a whole host of resources.

one of the things we are putting together is a google docs list of Black owned beauty supply stores and black owned product companies (amwcah)


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 3, 2011)

curlyninjagirl said:


> Even though most of* your posts come off as condescending and rude* , I happen to agree with this one. I've been pondering this since I first laid eyes on this thread. So *I've made a personal decision to avoid weaves/wigs and kbss*. Unwittingly, I already had been for the past 2 years (just cuz *I don't like that chemical smell on the hair*), but now it's a conscious decision. It's not much, but I feel better knowing they won't get any of my money.



First Bolded: ...and that's fine...

Second Bolded: Avoiding those products does not keep your money out of the Korean pocket.

Third Bolded: Yes, I am on the creamy crack...I said it...Now who gon' pop me?!


----------



## Carisa (Nov 10, 2011)

bumping.....


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Nov 19, 2011)

The one in my area is black owned but he is married to a Korean lady and they both operate it.


----------

